# Shroomin aint for wussies!



## shroomdawg

Ol ShroomDawg's been in training for the past several weeks preparing for the 2015 season. Started my training by frying up the last batch of shrooms from the deep freeze while slamming down a couple of Amber Bock beers, those last shrooms from the freezer put the Ol Dawg on notice that we's officially out of Morchella's and this is of great concern to Dawg and the Mrs. 

So now I'm in the field building up my stamina and endurance, started with a few brisk walks through the woods not far from the house. Did not take long and I moved my training to the river bluffs along the MO river. The 1st few climbs were a bona fide bitch but now I'm barely breathing hard when I hit the ridge.

I'm calling you out Morel Finder, I know who you are and I think you know me so this year we'll see who's king of the Morchellas in NWMO. This aint a joke so if you want some bring it! I'll be waiting to hear from ya, in the mean time take a look at the last batch of Shrooms the Dawg found May 13 of 2014 just so you know what you're up against. L8R!


----------



## emileah

You got that right. My 8yo daughter and I went for a 2 mile trek today to scope out some potential hunting grounds, and we were dead tired by the time we got back. Here in SEMO the mayapples are mostly tiny spikes under the leaves, only saw two opened up. We're going to be ready this year.


----------



## tick boy

Dawg, I remember that load of crap you put out last year, and all I got to say is we will see who the real mushroom king is this year. I hope I never see you in the woods because I don't want to see a grown man cry after you see all the stumps when I'm through.


----------



## shroomdawg

Tickle Boy if there are stumps for you to leave it's because I aint been there or I left y'all some to pick in the 1st place, I'm good that way! 

I'll tell ya something, if'n I was to take ya out shroomin you would come back as a Tick Man! LOL


----------



## morel finder

Hey Dawg, I'll take you up on that challenge. I've picked more shrooms with one eye open walking behind people the likes of you. I worked out all winter long laying on the couch drinking me some hooch and dreaming of this up coming season. I guess the time is fast approaching that I must once again prove myself as the true "Morel Finder" that most strive to ever be. Until we meet in the woods with sacks in hand, take care, and may the mushroom gods bless all with a bountiful harvest.


----------



## shroomdawg

Damn son, there you go dreaming again. No use getting all worked up yet cuz it aint happening for probably 10 days or more but once things start to happen we'll let the season play out and see where the Ol Dawg ends up on the Shroom totem pole MF. 

No hard feelings no matter what happens but I'll dang sure let you know how to celebrate when I'm on top looking down on you pups. :wink:


----------



## shroomcuttin

What a joke. Lol


----------



## shroomcuttin

Surprised no southern MO finds yet ???


----------



## micomikey

Best thread I've seen yet. 

I'm in the same boat ShroomDawg, Had about 2 dozen in the freezer I pulled out Sunday and fried up, Boulevard Wheat for me 

ShroomCuttin, if you check the sighting maps, there have been some finds in S MO and possible S KS as well.


----------



## micomikey

Just noticed the plastic bags ShroomDawg. WTH man? Hehe, you disrespect the fungi with your non porous container.


----------



## shroomdawg

Yeah I'm pretty old school. need to get me some of those Morchella bags with the netting so them spores can be free. I'll check on the interwebs to see where a man can buy some.

Used to have a couple of bags from a 10 lb bag of oranges/grapefruit that worked ok for shroomin but were just a tad to narrow and when you got too many shrooms in there they would get smashed on the bottom, especially when I was running after hearing " Hey, who in the HELL gave you permission to shroom in these woods? Get the HELL outta there you ShroomDawg SOB" :wink:


----------



## micomikey

ROFL...how's it go? If you ain't trespassin you ain't huntin? (That's a joke, I do not condone trespassing)

Fwiw, mesh laundry bags at walmart 97 cents. 36" tall x 24" wide. I grab a handful and throw in the truck each spring. Big
enough to hold a ton of shrooms and cheap enough that it's no biggie when they get caught on stuff and rip.


----------



## shroomdawg

I'll check it out, I need to get some Wally time anyway, things are getting to dull around the house. :lol:


----------



## morel finder

Hey Shroom Dik, oops, I mean Shroom Dawg. Listen up boy, if we get this rain tomorrow morning I'm thinking a little river run down toward the big city might be on order. Say like Sunday. The redbuds are showing color and the pear trees are a blooming and the Ol Morel Finder is iching to stomp some ground. I don't expect to find much if any, but the boat needs a good spring running to clear the cobwebs out. The fever is running high for me to once again kick some shroom ass!!


----------



## shroomdawg

Checked the wild plum out in the backyard whilst mowing the yard, I'm thinking you're right on the Sunday for the 1st hunt. The ol plum tree should be bloomin which means the Dawg will be shroomin. 

If we take the "Pickle" make sure you got some fresh gas, the Ol Dawg aint wantin to haul a buncha shrooms hoofing up/down the river bank cuz the Pickle puked all over itself.


----------



## tick boy

I'm telling you right now Shroom doggie, micomikey sniffed you out as the rookie you are when it comes to hunting shrooms. I quit using plastic when I became one with the Morchella fungi years ago. I bet you are one of those guys that pulls the morel out of the ground instead of cutting them. You probably took a picture of your buddies mushrooms cause you were to lazy to get off the porch and find your own. I'll take you hunt'n, but put on your big boy pants because if you don't, I'll just leave you for the ticks BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## shroomdawg

I like you already, you're cocky and that's good but if you're judging a shroomer by 1 picture and some plastic bags you's definitely a rook son. But if it makes you feel better I'll get me one of those high tech mesh bags and some cutting shears/knife walk around with a Go Pro camera, a cool looking floppy camo brim hat and then you can call me "The Tick Man". MFROTFLMAO. :lol:


----------



## micomikey

That's a great idea Dawg. Get a Go Pro and mount it on your hat. And if you can, try to look at the street signs before heading into the woods. And if you could take a gps and look at that occasionally, that'd be great. :mrgreen:


----------



## morel finder

Okay Tick Bite, I must add my thoughts to the plastic bag theory and the cutting with a knife BS. Here's the real deal of it. I've been picking shrooms for over thirty years and can say for a fact that these shrooms could care less how they make to the frying pan. The same spots have given me shrooms over and over as long the ground don't get molested by farmers who reclaim it for crops or cattle. The cycle of dead elms must remain consistent in the area or the existing dead one's run their coarse over a 3 year output. The bottom ground is a whole different animal. The rules are walk until you find them on the Mighty Mo. But I must say we have figured out a pattern over the years for success in all types of conditions for all timbers. And that pattern is walk where nobody else is willing because they are most certainly "Wussies". And with that said, GAME ON boys!!


----------



## hotfuzz

Morel Finder,

Walk where no one else is walking is exactly right. When I go shroomin I hike miles, not feet and I am rewarded for it


----------



## tick boy

Hmmmm.........Morel Finder. I'll find more shrooms hunting behind you than most people find in a year. Talk the big talk boy. I've been so far back in the woods the ticks won't even go there. I'll take you hunt'n too, but make sure your battery is charged on your gps because it might take you a while to find your way out. And if you can't find your way out, I'll leave you for the ticks BOY!!!!


----------



## chapman two step

You guys are funny on this post so i am going to throw in my 2 cents. Let's get one thing straight, the only beer to drink with morels is Michelob Amber Bock, from St. Louis. Second thing, my cousin and I hunted the same spot for 10+ years, he pulled them so I wouldn't know they were there, I left the stump so he knew I had been there. The mushrooms were always there. Third, I thought all good ole Missouri boys were born with built in GPS? And Fourth, He who covers the most Productive ground finds the most morels.Good Luck with your contest up by the river, may the best man win.


----------



## jeffr234

Found this little bastard in Desoto just now. I hunt barefoot and shirtless and carry my find in a log I hollowed out with my teeth.


----------



## jeffr234

The little gray ones taste the best in my opinion.


----------



## shroomcuttin

I don't see anything lol


----------



## jeffr234

Lol that's probably why you haven't found any yet


----------



## morel finder

Okay boys I lied about getting out today. The family had a big Easter dinner and I swelled up like Tick Boy on an old hound dog. Dang good food I'm here to tell Ya!! Now back to the Shrooms. With the forecast this coming week here for NW Mo. It should be on like a Donkey's dong come Friday. Looks like that could be the day for some Shrooming and drinking my favorite hooch afterwards. I'll be reading the Mail on here and waiting to here from all you boys. Good luck fellow mushroomers. :wink:


----------



## joemoris

There are some mycologists that recommend pulling the whole shroom, They say the leaving the stem can introduce bacteria and fungi that will try to feed on the organism underground after growing a colony on the left over base.


----------



## peacekeeper_17

:lol: Howdy BSers one and all. Truth, haven't been this year. Truth, no need yet near the Lou.
Truth, 'bout to be time, they will be poppin like crazy this week. 

Truth, mesh bags tear up these delicate morsels and by the time anyone plucks (or cuts) A STANDING morel, they have spored out already, by the BILLIONS per shroom. That means 15-20 that are 3" to 12" per little plastic bag is completely fine. 

Peace to you.


----------



## Kirby

Went today for a bit. Looks good just need these next couple warm nights and it's on!! Good luck guys!!


----------



## shroomdawg

ShroomDawg has good news for all shroomers. 
The ol plum tree has finally starting bloomin which means y'all better think about getting out and shroomin. It's a done deal, in the next few days we should have some reports of decent finds around the KC area, at least enough to get some in the skillet. The plum tree has spoken.
A little rain would be of great help too.


----------



## aadavis42

the weather around kc has been perfect. warm and humid yesterday rain today going to warsaw on Friday hoping to find at least half as many as I found last year would be a great year if that happens


----------



## chapman two step

Hey ShroomDawg, if I was you I would not listen to the plum tree, the plum tree might speak with forked tongue. My apple tree spoke yesterday, I listened but was made a fool. Had to go 20 miles south to find 4 very small greys on terrain that only mountain goats could appreciate. I am 170 miles south of you, just guessing. With the cold night temps. coming my theory says it will be slow this weekend. Let's post up on Sunday and see how Mother Nature has treated us. Good Luck To All &amp; may your skillet get used this weekend!


----------



## miss a

We've been out this week and haven't found anything is St. Charles County yet.


----------



## morel finder

Fellow Shroomers, I must confess that while I'm out in them there woods this season I'ma gonna keep an eye out for me some Seng. :lol: That piece of root is going to get my root jump started again. . Now on a more serious note, this weekend will most certainly put shrooms in the skillet because the Dawgs plum tree has plain ass flowered. Dawg man you better be right son cause I can't wait any longer!! I'll cut that Plum tree to the ground if it's a lying. :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

Chappie the day the plum tree spoke (4-7-15) was the day my nephew found a small shroom in Weston Bend Park so I'll hold to my prediction that shrooms will be found in the KC area this weekend. Might not be the Muthalode but enough to slam a few beers with after a hard day of stompin the woods. If the rain continues to be south of KC I may need to make a run somewhere south and east of KC as that area has been getting slammed with a lot of rain.
But I do agree the main season will not kick in for the KC area until next week.

MF'R why would anyone want to cut down ShrroomDawgs prized plum tree? You know the tree don't lie and this weekend the tree will prove itself again.


----------



## tick boy

Dawg I've seen that prize plum tree and it ain't special. I need some more smokin wood and I'm thinking about trying some of that plum wood after MF'R chops it down.

MF"R that better be a big piece of Seng if you want to raise the dead. :lol: :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

Tickle, if that tree is lying then the tree is dying but I think the tree is going to prove once again it's blooms bring the shrooms. 

Just saw where someone in St Joe found some small greys so right now I'm betting on the Ol Plum Tree living on bro.


----------



## shroomdawg

Not looking good for the Ol Plum tree, went out to my early spot and it's looking like next week before the shrooms pop.

If anyone within 60 miles of KC finds enough to throw in the skillet (1-2 lbs) before 04/13/2015 post the pictures to save the Ol Plum tree. Tickle Boy wants to use the Plum for his smoker so I'm asking y'all for some help here. That Plum tree was something the wife got from MO conservation Dept so she's not gonna be happy if I have to let Tick Boy cut it for smoke wood.

I'm gonna blame Chappie for this situation, the boy and his apple tree done jinxed me.


----------



## newrocker15

Haven't seen enough to fry yet but I did get my first grey today just outside of buckner. They are up for sure but this weekend will be the true start. The plum tree lives.


----------



## shroomdawg

Save the Ol Plum Tree from Tick Boy's smoker, newrocker believes in the tree.


----------



## wizardscycle

sorry folks but the mushrooms I find in my honey hole are so big,
I use them for buckets to carrie home the little 3 incher's in :wink:


----------



## aadavis42

well Friday is here and im headin to warsaw to do some shroom huntin. will let u guys know if the plum tree is gonna survive or not. by 6 pm the answer will b known. hopefully for dawgs plum tree ill be sick on beer and shrooms


----------



## shroomdawg

I'll be going out on Sunday, might look around a little this afternoon close to the house but after yesterdays short hunt not expecting to find much if anything until Sunday.


----------



## chapman two step

Hey Shroom Dawg, 
I saw your challenge and I accept. The plum tree isn't going anywhere, I got your back! Been in the woods today and found 5 small yellows and 1 grey fresh poppers only 1 inch tall. They will not make your 1 pound goal but still have 2 more days to hunt before work calls. Yes I am within your 60 mile radius on the southeast side. I did upload a pic. of today's find, site said it was pending 4-10-15. You just tell Mrs. Dawg she gets to keep her tree. Tick boy will have to find his own plum tree to cut down. The yellows I found today just popped in my early spot. 
The theory I am trying to make in this post is " What plant coincides with the first day yellow morels come up in your area?" Forget the fruit trees they do speak with forked tongue. As of today my indicator plant is a lilac brush that bloomed yesterday. All input into this question is welcome from all people. Can a group of country folks define a species of plant that says " I have bloomed and so shall the morels?" All opinions are welcome! 
To All have great morel season!


----------



## shroomdawg

Chappie got some pics from one of my brothers yesterday, shrooms were found on the bottoms near St Joe and the other pic was 2-3 lbs of shrooms that were found near The Legends off I 435 in KC KS. The brothers are going out today but I'm working so maybe I'll get out tomorrow. So the Ol Plum tree lives to see another season, I still say the Ol Plum tree is a pretty good indicator going off the shroom pics my brother sent yesterday. :wink: I'll see if I can get him to post those pic for y'all :lol:


----------



## morel finder

Listen up Dawg, you don't realize how close the O'l Morel Finder come to cutting down that prized Plum tree. I went out this morn on my favorite Mo. bottom ground and dang near got skunked!! If it wasn't for my keen mushroom eyes I would of. So Tick Boy and I drove all around Plate County looking for that fricking Plum tree and found it. The pics I'm posting will show just how lucky that darn tree is for lying to us. Your wife stopped us right at mid swing.  The tree lives on for for one more year!! :lol: Pic's to follow


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder

Shroom Dawg, that little hand full of sandies saved your Shrooming and blooming ass!! I yanked them up dirt and all so them dinks don't even think about growing up. :twisted:


----------



## tick boy

Dawg, you lucky your wife was home. MF'R was in mid swing when she yelled out the back door at us. Now I'm going have to go find another plum tree go get some smokin wood. The Mrs isn't going to be happy about this because she was all excited about having a big ole slab of ribs smoked up with the prized tree of yours. Maybe next year.


----------



## shroomdawg

Hmmmm...........looks like Ol ShroomDawg had some unwanted guests this afternoon. Trespassers with a damn ax fixin to take the Ol Plum tree down for smoke wood. 

Look MF'R the tree was already spared when you sent those pics yesterday of the shrooms from KCKS around The Legends so stay the hell off my property and my damn Plum Tree, especially when I'm working and the wife is home by her lonesome.

So did Tick Boy take the pic of you with the ax and my Plum Tree? you can tell'm the same deal, stay the hell off my property and stay the hell outta my shroom spots.


----------



## chapman two step

While some of you are fussin and fighting, some of us are in the woods, the count was small 12, and the morels were small less than 1 1/8 inch tall or less, most less than 1/2 inch. Picture sent to webmaster for approval. Now to the heart of the matter your pear and my apple tree are indicators of mushroom season, just not very good ones. They bloom to early and get our hopes up to high to soon. And Yes I did find some morels today so the tree is safe, but the bottom line is we need to find another plant in Mother Nature that tells us when to find morels of edible size, not baby's fresh out of the womb. My answer to the problem is day lilies. Any comments to this are welcome. The season is close and Good Luck to All!


----------



## shroomdawg

I'm done with trying to use any trees, bushes, or logic when predicting shrooms, I think you just have to get off the porch and go. Went yesterday and my bro found 8 small greys east of KC, some other family members went north of St Joe and found enough to fry.

That would have put the nephew and his hunting party about 70 miles north of where me and the bros hunted yesterday so the Dawg is done talkin and will be doing more walkin. Good luck y'all. :wink:


----------



## hildigard2015

I was told there was a competition goin on here. Guess not. Too bad......


----------



## mknowlton

@hildigard2015, just wait till we get started with more than touch-and-go finds


----------



## hildigard2015

MycoHunt'r. We can't wait forever. Me n wife have found 7lbs so far. Good luck


----------



## mknowlton

hildigard2015, sweet find.
Are you around KC?


----------



## micomikey

2 lbs yesterday in Miami co ks. Heading to Bates county today. Not expecting 7lbs lol, but for sure a couple skillets full.


----------



## hildigard2015

Cool. Yea around Kc. A lot we left cuz they were too small. A lot were perfect eatin size. Nice n thick


----------



## hildigard2015

Frustrating too ... Haven't found any in regular spots. Have been going too old spots that we thought dried up a couple years back.


----------



## chapman two step

Hey micomikey,
You should be on the right track. Drove through western Bates county yesterday for work, the creeks were running and there were folks in the woods, hope you took your mud boots. You will find some.


----------



## micomikey

Actually Chapman we only found maybe 2 dozen. Several spots that produce regularly had nothing. If they were poppin we probably would have doubled the haul. Those are the somewhat easily accessible areas. Being strip pit land you really gotta work for the rest of them. It was a lot of work for little payout, imo. But, still good to get out, was beautiful today.
Gonna stick closer to home the next couple days and try heading south again this weekend. We'll see.


----------



## shroomdawg

Well, I had the day off from work and went out for bout 2 1/2 hrs and found enuff to keep the Mrs off my tail for a few days. 

Ya know it aint like it use to be when a man could stray off some public land over into some prime shroomin ground and not havta worry bout gettin shot by some SOB who thinks the Dawg was over there on purpose. I wanna call for a truce and cease fire, I'm gonna shroom that land so you might as well welcome the Dawg and learn why I'm runnin outta there with bags of shrooms and you can't find enough to get yur sweetie off yur ass.

Mr Landowner I the Dawg sincerely apologize for trippin on your shrooms and kickin some into my bag, it was purely accidental ya see. Mr Landowner sir yur missin a grand opportunity.

Now let me explain why yur missin a grand opportunity, If I'm on your land there is a damn good chance thar in there thick and if you want maximum bag stuffin the Dawg will make it happen for just a small fee, let's just say half of the shrooms we find because if your huntin with me yur gonna actually find enough shrooms to make it worth yur time son.

If'n y'all think the Dawg is strippin yur ground of shrooms and you were to run into to the Dawg here's how you'll know it's me, just say "Whats up Dawg"? if the answer is "I'm yur Huckleberry" well boy you just hit the jackpot. Now it's time to welcome the Dawg and let him be yur shroom guide and when the hunt is over it'll be quite clear why they's callin me ShroomDawg, oh and it don't hurt to offer me a beer and a good cigar if'n yuns has one :wink: 

No muthalode but the Mrs can eat shrooms for a few meals :lol:


----------



## morel finder

Well well well, lookie there boys. It looks like a blind squirrel does find a nut now and then. Dawg man, it sure enough is about time you start showing why they call you the ShroomDawg. That's a mighty fine mess there boy!! I'm hitting it hard Friday. Gonna take some time off work and hope to show all you good Ol boys how the hog ate the cabbage on this Shroom hunting. It's coming on strong up here in this NW Mo. area and I'm once again gonna show who the "King Daddy" mushroomer is. Heck, I might even join the mushroom challenge for Sunday. I will be reading the Mail on here so get it coming. The fun is just now getting started!! Good luck to all you Shroomers out there. :wink:


----------



## Kirby

Good work dawgy dawg! I'm planning on finding a few for the young lady tomorrow! I'll post pics if someone can tell me how!!lol


----------



## chapman two step

Nice post Shroomdog,
Then greys look good good. Got anything for the mushroom challenge I posted. It's all in fun, no one will cut down your pear tree. I think you go need to buy Mrs. Dawg some Tulips and some day lilies flowers plant them in her flower bed on the south of the house. The tulips for the greys and the day lilies for the yellow morels. The tulips for the greys and the day lilies from the yellow morels. A sparse few day lilies bloomed in Clinton today, found 10 large yellow morels, more then 5" tall, my theory is good!
Comments Welcome!


----------



## morel finder

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## morel finder

LOL, I guess 2 pic's are better than one. Sry about that. The point is though that I went out for a bit after work yesterday and found these nice beauties walking behind somebody leaving stumps. Now you can only imagine that if I was to walk upon virgin timber.....well, I think you know what the results would be.... that's right fellow shroomers I would just plain kickass!! Now I'm hitting the Mighty Mo. today on some prime bottom ground and expecting some good finds. I'm hoping the ShroomDawg hasn't been out there yet on his Huckleberry raft. :-D I'll keep ya'll posted this evening on the adventure.God bless your hunts and my hunts and keep the ticks where they belong, and that would be on TickBoy!! :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

Shame the Dawg ain't huntin with ya today MF'R cuz we's probably needin a slighty bigger boat than your 16ft river John, I'll be waitin for pics of the day's haul :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

Chappie I'm working today and tomorrow so won't have much time to get out til next week, I'll be on vacation starting next Wed til May 4 maybe then I can make up for lost shroomin time and a little crappie fishin :wink:


----------



## tick boy

Me and MF'R and another bro went on the big muddy today and found a few. A lot of hard walking. From what I seen today ole MF'R should be called Tick Boy. That guy is like a magnet to them. Here's how it worked, I go in and go on point and then MF'R comes in and scours the area. I will say this, he is a shroom finding rube. The tally today was 4 lbs and most of them were pretty fresh. Good luck this weekend boys because if we get the rain they say we are going to get, it will be on like donkey kong.


----------



## shroomdawg

Tickle you and MF'R need the Dawg to put y'all on the shrooms, maybe Sunday we'll get serious and pull in a ShroomDawg worthy haul.............ya know it!

Also need to get out there and catch some crappie for the spring fish fry and shrooms.


----------



## newb87

Found 141 today in kc mo area will post pics tomorrow... found multiple clusters of 10-25 shrooms.


----------



## shroomdawg

Chappie, me and the bros are heading south on the MO bottoms Sunday morning, you'll hear the Dawg howling if we hit the Muthalode and will post pics for your friendly contest, if we don't hit the Mutha.......................well the Dawg tucks his tail and heads for the porch. :lol: 

Good shroomin y'all


----------



## chapman two step

Good Luck to all of your bros Shroomdawg. Was at Van Meter State park yesterday and the word was hunt within 10 feet of the river from the Mo. Conservation Dept. to find them in the sand. Hope the river don't rise to much with the rain. Knock them dead!


----------



## shroomdawg

Well Chappie the Ol ShroomDawg and the bros got their collective a$$es handed to them Sunday which explains why we did not post any pics for y'all, let me tell ys how this past Sunday went down in flames.

We started off outta Platte county around 8:30AM headin down to Missouri city. Me and bros which would include Shoompup, Tick Boy and Morel Finder aka MF'R were pumped up about throwin down on a Shromdawg worthy haul of big A$$ bottom shrooms.

We show up at around 9:30ish and 1st thing we notice is shroom stompers parked up and down the access road to the boat ramp, hell no concern to the Dawg we's got a boat and we's going where these land locked shroomers can't go so no problem. 

We get the boat (aka the "Pickle") in the water and we only saw 3 other boat trailers and one had just pulled in with 2 fellers and a black Lab. The ol pickle gets a jump on the boat with the 2 fellers and dog but it aint long they pass us up like we's paddling a canoe up the river cuz the Pickle is choking, weezin and sputterin like 5 pack a day smoker.

The 2 fellers and dog pull over way up river and we eventually go past them and start working the south bank of the MO in several locations and don't really find to much. So we decide to head back down towards the ramp and we check a spot on the north side and Tick Boy finds a nice cluster but not much after that so we head to the ramp tails tucked.

Well guess who shows up when we're loading the pickle? Yeah that's right the 2 fellers and the black Lab, I said "You gotta a mushroom dog?" and one of the shroomers says "Yeah and she a pretty good one!" about that time he's hoisting up a sack of shrooms in what looked like a 25lb onion sack full to the top and then proceeded to pull out another big bag and then threw open big cooler filled to the top. Then he says "How did y'all do?" I said "Not very good", then MF'R or Tick Boy says "We're from around St Joe and never hunted down here so thought we try so new ground". I was drinking a cold one but after seeing that sh!t I was looking for a shot of Wild Turkey.

Well the River Rat shroomer says "You need to get back to St Joe, it's over down here!" and I'm thinkin this river rat just showed us 30 lbs or more of shrooms and is telling me it's over!!!!!! Nah it aint over rat, you done eff'd up by showing the Dawg and his posse what you had. We know where your boat was on the bank and we done scoped it out on Google Earth so come next year we'll see who's all shroom cocky and I'll let y'all know when it's over son.

With all that being said we headed north and hunted the bottoms back home and ended up with 6lbs but figured it was not good enough for Chappies contest. I was dawg tired and none to happy last night but finally put the day behind me and went to bed still thinkin about the River Rat who embarrassed the Dawg posse.

So now I'm at work still trying to get yesterdays sh!t sandwich taste outta my mouth and you know the only way I can deal with that is by hittin the woods for an hour or 2, so after work I go to one of my quick hit spots and find a few to ease my pain, also fried some up with biscuits and gravy for dinner and the Mrs was quite content. 

Anyways here's a couple of pics for y'all


----------



## trotline

Dawg you have a knack for story telling, thought I was there for a moment. It's not over and I'd almost bet if you went back before the weekend rush, you would fill your bags. I keep going back to the same spots and finding more. Think we just need a little more warmth but far from over. Good luck


----------



## morel finder

Dawg man I couldn't of said it any better. I felt like the local river rat Shroomers bent me over and broke the big one off inside my lower unit. Trotline is correct about your story telling, lol, that's entertainment at it's best!! :lol: What a whacky year for shrooms though. The hills are putting off big time and the bottoms are hit and miss for the posse. The cold might buy us a few more weekends I'm hoping. Go get'm boys because it's on if you have the time to look. Good luck to all!!


----------



## chapman two step

Dear Dawg,
So glad you &amp; the bros got out to hit the river. Any day in the woods is a better day than on the couch unless this Mrs. wants to snuggle! This mushroom hunting is a funny thing, most of us hunt public ground, sharing with ever Tom, Dick and Harry in our area.
Now old Chappie got in the woods Sunday morning at 7:00 a.m. at my "early" spot, twenty yards off the road. The path into it looked like a cattle path through the mud. Now it rained almost all day on Saturday down here. So I am a looking and finding nothing! Now I am a thinking ole Dawg gone to stomp my a$$ into this cattle path. Chappie only has about three decent locations to hunt close to the house on public ground.
So I put on my big boy pants and head in deep. Went in looking for grove of small maples in the bottoms where I found them last year. I am a lookin' &amp; lookin' all I see is leaves. Not a hard d!ck morel in sight. What the hell I am going to do now? I can't go towards the creek, cause it is a flat plain full of horse weed, true flood ground. So up the hill I go. There are several ditches that run into this creek running west to east. So I start two stepping my way to slightly higher ground.
Here is this very dead log/stump laying on the ground and what do I see, 4 morel stumps. Now the homer that picked these don't believe in eating the stem, cause the stem was 2 inches tall and the morel was trying to regrow it's top! So we be pickin behind someone. Chappie only got one hope left, an odd pattern I found last year in this area. The homer gave me a clue to the problem, they are up in this area. 10 yards away I spot the first big yellow laying on it's side , not attached to the stem. It was fresh so did the homer kick it over, did a squirrel or did a turkey? Upon further review there are 5 more large yellow morels all standing upright around the same tree. What the He!!, what is happening? 5 yards away the same type of tree, 6 big yellows on this one, with 1 broken off from the stem.The hunt is on, Mother Nature has spoke to me. The rest of the day,5 hours, covering several hundred acres I found my yellow morels. The last tree found 7 morels, one broken off at the stem and one still bent over . So Sunday's quota, total 45 morels,dead elm 4, large silver maple trees 3. Where did the rest come from? Red oak trees or as some call water oak trees and not just any red oak. They had to be 100 years or so old / larger than two men could reach around holding hands.
Well Dawg' any man that got the balls to start a thread that says "shrooming ain't for wussies" has my respect. You and the posse in N.W. Mo. are hunting ground that my eyes are not familiar with, plus I can't climb hills , but I could ride in the "Pickle" and bring my GPS? There was no winner or loser in the competition, only friends.
Hope the season in fruitful!


----------



## ksboy2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/ksboy2/shrooms_zpsdywhut1u.jpg


----------



## scrid

Awesome!!!! Fried shrooms and biscuits and gravy! Way to put the calories back on after a link hike!!


----------



## shroomdawg

Chappie maybe some time we'll go stompin for shrooms but it won't be in the Pickle. I was not jokin when I said it was sputterin, weezin and choking this past Sunday on the MO river.

MF'R is gonna have to get the Pickle a doctors appt to figure out what the hell's going on with the motor or we'll be in a pickle if we take it out on the river again.

Went out today for 3-4 hrs and did not find much, maybe 1.75 lbs but that was only 25 shrooms Some really nice thick grays that are in good shape. Don't know if the season is winding down in Platte Co or if one more good rain brings one last hatch and finishes the season off.

May head north next week for a look and will probably call it a season after the 1st of May unless things pick up a bit. I'll tell ya this season has been pretty poor for the Dawg and his posse, the posse can usually find a 100lbs in a normal season but this year has been a real head scratcher. 

Good luck to y'all and hopefully we'll finish strong. :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

Nice haul ksboy2, those outta KS? around KC area?


----------



## peacekeeper_17

FYI - 2 times now and nothing. There were two guy's coming out of the woods with three yellows yesterday. Told me they had been at it for 2 hours on hands, knees over, through and around every tree. Poor fellas actually looked like they never left the main trail and they were dressed all yuppie like with backpacks and walking sticks.


----------



## shroomdawg

Ya know I'm starting to see a lot of these shroom yuppies too! We'll see how long they last after they get a real bad case of poison oak/ ivy, ticks, occasional copperhead or rattler, pissed off turkey hunter, etc. That's why this thread is titled "Shroomin aint for wussies!" and any seasoned shroomer knows it's true. :wink:


----------



## chapman two step

Dear Dawg,
Sounds like the pickle motor needs some carb work, probably varnished up or dirt. Glad to see you found the good beer to wash down those shrooms with. The season down here hasn't been anything to write home about. Went Wed. after work and found 15 but they were not fresh, but edible. With the cold rain we had Truman Lake water temp. dropped 5-6 degrees plus the cold nights. I will give to another shot on Sunday to see what Mother Nature got's to say. Don't give up hope yet, I remember back in 1987 or 88, I found a good haul of shrooms in the middle of May. The Fat lady ain't sung yet.
May you legs be tired and your belly full of shrooms!


----------



## kb

Shroom yuppies, I like that. My original pair of water proof boots. Combat boots over plastic bags duct taped to my ankles. Feet stayed warm. Not yuppy wear though.


----------



## ksboy2

s'dog.... bourbon co. Kansas...


----------



## shroomdawg

ShroomDawg checkin in with the latest episode of "Shroomin aint for wussies!" 

This morning after shakin off a little rust from last nights beer swillin, the Dawgs posse headed for the bluffs along the MO river north of St Joe. The posse for the day consisted of MF'R, ShroomDiggity (the eldest bro), my nieces husband that we will refer to as Jimmy "The Kirby" cuz he flat vacuums the shrooms like a Kirby Gold model vacuum and of course yours truly ShroomDawg. We briefly stopped by a spot the The Kirby knew about and found 1-2 lbs but most looked pretty fresh.

So now we head to the hills..........boys and girls this is where the title "Shroomin aint for wussies!" makes itself known.
The posse works itself way back up in the hills and we's findin decent shrooms but can't get on a muthalode.

We hunted 5-6 hrs and only found 7 lbs between 4 shroomers which by posse standards is piss poor but the hills look like they could still be a few days from peak output so the posse is still holdin out hope that the 20-30 lb day is still possible before this season winds down.

Tomorrow I'll check my Platte Co spots one last time to see if this little bit of rain brought up one last hatch and maybe a good haul of shrooms, the Dawg will update the thread when I have any info for y'all. :wink:


----------



## chapman two step

Boss called early this morning to gave me the day. So I went to see Mama Nature, she's a good ole gal, always has something in the cupboard for a fella to pick / harvest, all year long mined you. So Mama says, "Class is in session." For the next 6 hours, Mama talked to me, showed me a better way to gather her fruits. At the end of the day with the tally complete, wait for it, Three almost large yellow, mostly dried up morels! A picture would not do justice to this epic find, so I passed. 
I knew something was wrong all day today, just couldn't pin point it. Was so happy to get to see Mama, got all cleaned up after the boss called. When Mama let me outta class today I could see her talkin' right at me, jaws a flappin' in the wind, she says " What the @@@@@ are you doing?" Realization sets in, I know what the problem is! I didn't hear a damn word coming outta her mouth. After getting all cleaned up to see Mama this morning, I forgot to put in my hearing aide! 
Some days lemons, some days lemon-aid. 
Good Luck to All!


----------



## shroomdawg

Chappie, down around Truman is probably bout done don't ya think?, I was gonna go out in Platte Co today but the eldest bro (Shroomdiggity) is takin off work tomorrow so we's headin north into the MO river bluffs. 

The bluffs are tuff walkin but the reward can be huge if you don't pass out from huffin up and down the ba$tards, the rain from the past weekend should put the shrooms at their peak tomorrow thru Thursday in the bluffs so maybe we'll finally hit a MUTHALODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shroomdawg

ShroomDawg is damn near to tired to give the update for "Shroomin aint for wussies!" but myself and Shroomdiggity did have some decent shrooms today, no Muthalode, somewhere around 9 lbs but them MO river bluffs bout did us both in, I think we's getting to old for this shroom stompin for 7 hrs up and down billy goat terrain. 

Pretty normal day huntin till we heard some sucker hollerin "Who the hell is up there on that hill?" Guess me and Shroomdiggity was talkin a little loud and some hillbilly heard us and was concerned we's rapin his back forty of all its shrooms.. We high tailed it up a steep bluff headin back toward sanctuary ground and about 100 yds into our mad dash Shroomdiggity says "You want some of this?" The billy did not answer so I guess he didn't want any of whatever Shroomdiggity was gonna offer up or he knew there was no way he was gonna come all the way across that holler, up the other side and have enough sh!t left in his britches to snatch any shrooms from the Dawg and Diggity.

Anyhoot we got outta there and looked awhile longer and finally lost our legs and steam and headed back to the truck feeling ok about the day. Not sure where to look tomorrow, with the lack of rain you have to find a place where the ground has held some moisture and that seems to be in the hills but I don't think a can stomp it 2 days in a row.

I guess I could go into work tomorrow and save some vacation time but I know if ya hit the right place there are some good ones out there and some are getting to monster size, here's a few pics for y'alls approval.











Good luck and may all have a strong finish to wind up the season y'all!


----------



## woodsman1

What town or county are you in


----------



## shroomdawg

I'm from Platte Co, we was huntin N of St Joe in the MO river bluffs.


----------



## morel finder

Nice haul big brothers!! MF'R, Aka "Morel finder" had to work today or your numbers would of big a few pounds more. :wink: Them hills of NW Mo. can sure take it out of ya!! I would say them bluffs deserve the title of this tread for sure. Good hunting and from the looks of them big Honkers it's not far from moving on north now. Bring us more more good rain and we can continue this up by the Iowa line for one more flush.


----------



## shroomdawg

Yeah, those bluffs took everything the Dawg and Diggity had just to muster up 9 lbs, I know if you'd of been with us along with Jimmy "The Kirby" we'd have probably hit 20 lbs or more. The big ones are up but you have to find a place where some other shroom stomper has not beat ya to it.

:wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

I was asked why the Dawg never shows his mug in them shroom pics, well I don't need any ******* landowners having a positive ID on the Dawg, these SOBS will be carrying around a picture looking for me but then I said screw it..........catch me if ya can necks


----------



## twig-n-berries

Shroom, both those bowls equaled 9lbs? I never really weighed mine just usually kinda eyeball count them thanks for the pic of the pound of big ones kinda gives me an idea of what a pound looks like, you get bored take another pic of a pound of average ones hell I can't tell a pound from 3 if I'm holding it lol.. 

Also that 3 or 4 topper you found is nice man when I find them it's like I stumbled on to a gold nugget in the woods I found a 6 topper one time I almost felt bad for picking it, I got over it pretty quick..


----------



## shroomdawg

Twigs 5 of those shrooms weighed almost 1 lb. We weighed about 9 lbs before we cleaned them up and many were drying out so I'm thinkin a solid 9 lbs after the clean up. I may have to make one last stomp around my Platte Co spots but don't really expect to find much but after pickin those bigguns yesterday the Dawg needs to make one more trip just so I can sleep well tonight. :wink:


----------



## chapman two step

Hey Shroomdawg, 
Nice find, sounds well earned. Yea, the shrooms just bout gone. Father work got me by the Chestnuts till Saturday afternoon, but I ain't going down with out a fight. Gonna put on a suit of armor and go in deep! Where no man or sunlight has shown. 
Good Luck to All !


----------



## cotty

im up in ohio, I like the thread, the terrain you talk about sound sort of like all the aep recreation lands up here, straight up and down high walls, and very steep hollers and ridge tops, my area I never leave the woods with less than 9 lbs every trip, hit the gold mine of shrooms back in 2011, my first year back from the military, found 46lbs on one ridge top that was a hell of a day, bags got so heavy I started leaving shrooms for the next trip, I was almost saddened a few times, I passed up some monsters, but I was plum down right dead and had to take a short nap before the hour drive home, walked about 18 miles that day lugging the 46 lbs worth of shrooms in my hands, billy goatin the whole way, but fun day best year ever found 250 lbs of shrooms total that year, but ill tell ya it takes a very special breed of human to do what we do, shroomin aint for everyone, but if you willing to get down and dirty it will be rewarded


----------



## shroomdawg

1st things 1st Cotty, the Shroom Posse thanks ya for the time you gave to serve this great country. Cotty if you had a day over 45 lbs and a season over 250 lbs yuns is the Shroom Yoda, be safe and good luck the rest of the season.

Now back to the thread "Shroomin aint for wussies!", Shroomdiggity, MF'R and myself made a drive towards the IA line crossed over and made our way back to MO and started looking bout 2 mi south of the line. We started finding some right as we hit the hills but were pleasantly surprised how small (2-3 in) the shrooms were. Did not find but maybe 2-3 lbs but I saw enough to know the season aint over for the Dawg yet

Just north of St Joe it's been a tad cooler at night the past 7-10 days which may have just bought the Dawg and his posse one last chance at a Muthalode this coming week. Saw good rain the past 24 hrs along the NE and IA line so we's thinkin one good haul to close out the season in a few of our northern spots.

As much damn shroom stompin the posse done this season you would think we's due to hit the jackpot, well this may be the week so y'all stay tuned. 

Well all this shroom stompin and talkin has got the Dawgs innards doing flip flops and my taste buds screaming for shrooms and y'all know the Dawg handles the situation? No need for anymore gum flappin, check the Dawgs dinner, would you look at that! Just look at it!




OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sausage Gravy over Shrooms with Sunny Side up eggs


----------



## kb

cotty, that was a season to remember. And yeah hauling big poundage out of timbers is harder than people think.. We usually stash some to pick up on the way back. I remember one time I was only carrying about #25, I could not tie to a stick due to thick timber and use my shoulders. So it was bags on the ends of my arms. After about 5 hours and 5 miles my arms were toast. Me and a buddy got #80 some out of a spot a couple of years ago. We stashed about #25 and forgot where we put it, We thought somebody had swiped it and were looking to kick some &gt;&gt;&gt; until we realized we left it somewhere else. Best I have been able to do is #15 on any trip this year though. Dawg, all that rain coming this week is going to ruin many of the morels in IA. Gettem while you can.


----------



## shroomdawg

Lordy, today it finally got sweatin hot out there and I was actually wantin more water than beer but then again it is the 3rd of May so some 80 degree weather is not unusual in MO.

So here's an update and bump to the thread "Shroomin aint for wussies!" Me, MF'R and Shroomdigitty decided we head north outta St Joe towards the IA line, got up to our spot about 9:30.

We got a late start cuz MF'R had to run to work early this AM so that threw our arrival off by an hour. Man we didn't see a car anywhere when we pulled up so we looked both ways and made a quick move into the woods (Dawg don't want nobody seeing his shroom stompin ways), wasn't long and Shroomdiggity went on point and the hunt was officially on. 
We worked the spot over for a bit and pulled up bout 2-3lbs so not really that great but at this point in the season we's just happy we's findin shrooms.

Checked another spot found a few and after I got stumped chumped we decided to move to our last spot.
I took MF'R to a tree that myself and Shroomdiggity had pulled a good amount from late last year and I'll be tick bit if they weren't there again. So we pull about 2-3 lbs outta that spot and headed on up the ditch. Did not get too far and the Ol Dawg is back on point and the shrooms appear to be plentiful. 

So I holler at Shroomdiggity and MF'R to come get some, we probably get another 2-3lbs. After that we found a few more scattered but we ran outta trees so after talkin some shroom strategy we decided to call it a day around 2PM. 

The shrooms we found were mostly small/medium size but MF'R did find 1/2 doz fadonka honks around some cedars.
Boys I'm thinkin north MO and S IA have one more hunt waitin for the posse so maybe Wed we get out for on more stomp and hopefully we hit the MUTHALODE with FADONKA HONKS!!!!!!!

Couple pics for y'alls viewing pleasure with one being a nice shot of the Ol MF'R and his FADONKA FLUSH that Momma Nature dealt'm.


----------



## shroomdawg

I'm thinkin the Dawg needs to be part of your posse KB, I've never found 80lbs in a day. Been a few trips we hit 35-40 lbs and many trips in the 10-20lbs but you and Cotty gotta be in a different shroomverse. One thing is for sure the Dawg aint putting his stick away and hittin the porch just yet, there's still shrooms to be had in MO and S IA.


----------



## kb

Dawg that was a freak thing, After that bad drought a couple years back it seemed every cottonwood and cedar in certain parts of Kan. was loaded. We picked giant whites next to tiny grays for days. Between me and maybe 3 other people we picked over # 300 out of an area no bigger than probably 400 acres. I don't think I will ever see that again in my life unless I do a burn out west. Interesting that you found some on cedar in Iowa. I guess I don't check them enough around here. Hey anyone who can pick double digits in the hills like you guys do is a grade A picker and knows what he is doing. They better or the hills just kick your butt and send you home muttering to yourself. I hope it don't rain all day tomorrow, I plan on my 4th visit north


----------



## shroomdawg

Maybe a Fort Riley thing? Never went out past Troy Ks shroomin but I've heard of people out there around Manhattan getting +50 lb days. The bros and myself don't usually drive more than 100 mi one way to hunt. We got very little time on the bottoms this year cuz the boat has a sick motor so that really cut down on our haul for the year, that and the rain shut off.


----------



## cotty

im with kb on the freak thing, the year i found that many and that one trip, the moisture was off the hook in my area, the two years before and ever since, nothing like it, back in 2011, we set a record for consecutive days of rain at like 65 days or something like that, droughts the three years before, hit the same area since we still pull a good 9 10 # haul but nothing like that, 2011 it was shrooms under every briar, under every sycamore, and just plain everywhere, never seen anything like it, that year was epic, and cedar that is interesting they only grow around elm, sycamore, cottonwood, ash, poplar and cherry, and apple here in ohio, will have to check them from now on, thanks for the knowlege been hunting almost 29 years now and would have never thought of cedar


----------



## kb

Well it was not at the Fort , it was down near the OK. border. My limit is about 250 miles one way. Makes for a lot of driving but my wife wants me back home. cotty, We figure the drought and wet cycle had something to do with the explosion but who knows. Don't know about cedar in Ohio. Seems they produce better in some parts than others. The drier the better it seems. That spot in Kan. produced about 6 morels this year, but we keep checking. I have never found a morel on a poplar tree around here yet. Morels are weird. My neighbor had morels on her pin oak in her back yard and the piss elm on her fence line. My dad had them in his front yard for no reason I can tell. Guess I need to hunt yards. Does not look like I am going north today, my knee is a little swollen and I am tired of walking around in the rain.


----------



## cotty

i find my yellows on elm, sycamore, ash, and cottonwood for the most part have found them in lilac bushes and apple orchards, i only find blacks and half frees, horstails peckerheads whatever you wanna call em, around poplar and cherry, locust sometimes and hickory and oak, morels are weird, they grow where they want and for no reason at all in my 29 years of experience i have found quite a few motherloads in the least likely of areas, like near a trash pile we had at the edge of our property no trees around at all just scrap metal and trash, so i feel you on the unlikely finds, its quite normal up around here, i can walk for hours and only find one or two, and then bam where you didnt look on the side of the road by the car a good 3 lbs of morels, but thats all i got kb, good luck and happy hunting from what it sounds like season is winding down out in your neck of the woods, we have a good week left id say here in ohio, still looking for that motherload this year, if i dont find it, there is always next year


----------



## mushroom4life

Are you still finding them in Kansas City Missouri?


----------



## trotline

Found 78 last Monday and only 15 since then and they are big and dry. Been in the poison ivy, walking miles, and covered in ticks. My last hunt was Sunday. Time to fish. Good luck if your traveling north. Dad lives in northeast mo and still finding good ones there.


----------



## kb

trotline, does your dad hunt on rivers or in hills? Does he consider it a real good year? Any info. appreciated.


----------



## chapman two step

Notice To Employers:
As of May 4th 2015, the eradication problem that has been plaguing Henry county, Mo. has been solved. The problem, which causes employees not to come to work or having stomach troubles after lunch, are the most common symptoms, has now been depleted. The remedy for such ailment call “Shroomosis”, is to pick the morel mushrooms to eat for dinner. With none left to harvest in this area, the above cop outs are no longer accepted.
You make now enjoy 49 – 50 weeks before you will hear this excuse again, at least for mushroom hunting. You may encounter the twitchy left arm excuse, this just means they are going fishing!
Happiness to All !


----------



## shroomdawg

Planning on a trip north Wed, with all the rain the past 48 hrs there should be shrooms somewhere out there and the Dawg is gonna sniff them suckers out.
I'm still convinced there are good shrooms in NWMO/SWIA specially in the hills but it's a bitch of a hunt going up and down them hills and now we'll be dealin with some soggy, greasy ass hills...........this could be real fun.

The Dawg posse is up for the challenge, update forth coming late Wed or Thurs..........................I just got a strong hankerin for some shrooms so time to get the oil and heat the skillet, later y'all. :wink:


----------



## trotline

He is finding them on the hills and he probably hasn't checked the rivers and creeks. He is just an opportunistic hunter, while he turkey hunts. Average year for him. It does stay cooler in northeast mo than northwest mo.


----------



## mushroom4life

I found 6 the other day but they were black and dried out can I still find them fresh?


----------



## mushroom4life

ShroomDawg where do you live in Missouri


----------



## kb

Dawg, I would advise to try to get on private land somehow. If you are headed where I think you might be, it has been hit hard. So go deep and don't miss any trees on the public. Maybe you have a special spot nobody hits? Probably be a lot of marginal morels. I was up there a week ago Saturday and last Thursday, did not see any bad last Thur, but it has been hot and rainy since. I was north of Omaha last Sat.


----------



## shroomdawg

Dawg aint in to no trespassin but on the other hand when my head is down sniffin for shrooms I may accidentally stray off the beaten path if ya know what I'm talkin bout. After Sundays shroom stompin I saw enough to know if you can get to a spot someone has not hunted since Sun ya should still be able to find some decent shrooms...........hell who knows maybe even the MUTHALODE!!!!!

Head'n out early in the AM, looks like the forecast is off and on rain. Tomorrow may be the last shroom sniffin day this year for the Dawg but Momma Nature will let me know as she always does when to take my ShroomDawgin ass to the porch. 

KB you know how it goes each year, we go too early in the season when we know we probably aint gonna be findin a thing and then we go late in the season just so we can sleep at night knowin we didn't leave those funguys to rot. :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

Mushy4life I live in Platte Co but my shroomdawgin covers many counties. :wink:


----------



## kb

I hear you. Heck I'll probably drove another 500 miles come this Saturday to who knows where. But maybe I'll hit the MOTHERLOAD! good luck.


----------



## shroomdawg

Well..........the Dawg is a might sad today. The posse took one last shroom stomp on 05/06/2015 and found about 6lbs.

Over all a pretty poor season but we found plenty for family and friends to eat and will cap it off with a fish/mushroom fry for Mothers Day. 

As I said "Momma Nature will tell the Dawg when to take it to the porch" and she spoke with good authority so until next year later y'all the Dawg is on the porch.


----------



## newb87

I was going to start a new topic to share a little experience I had this past 2015 shroomin season but this thread caught my eye instead so I'll share it here. Now I'm sure the seasoned shrommer's have some good tales of there own but this one makes for a spot some where in the top "s***!" type of experiences if I say so my self. 

It was nearing up to the end of the season and I was out on a mission to make one last trip worth talking about... Any rate I was up north and a tad west near St Joe stomping my boots around on a mission east of the river. Came acrossed a area with ahnuff fallin over timber to build one mighty sized barn, started to crawl, hurdle and jump over as many of them as I could. So I was on this one dam particular tree I'll never forget... when I started to step off it onto another tree that had no bark on it, i slipped like It had motor oil on it and fell will all the momentum coming down on my left sholder. Thought I broke my arm from the popping and cracking I heard from it, jumped up holding my crippled arm... shook it off telling my self that was close its not broken... 3 MRI'S 30 x-rays later it turned out to be a torn bicep tenodesis and a torn labrum. Had surgery in August and just returned back to work yesterday March the 14th after being off sense early May from when I slipped and fell.... one heck of a recovery it was but im back in action and went out today for the first time this year to check one of my early spots... you never know what could happen even when your out shroomin and take a little fall...


----------



## nutsak

Dude that story about the barkless tree. That sucks man sorry to hear that. Luckily I did that when I was 7 and realized then that slippery elms were no joke. Good to hear you are recovering. Hope you hit the motherload this year.


----------



## shroomdawg

NewB87, your story fits nicely into this thread "Shroomin aint for wussies!"
I've hunted the Mo river bottoms many times and the fallen Cottonwood trees tangled and laying like match sticks are some of the toughest hunting a shroomer will ever do........, it can be very dangerous as you found out. Me and the posse hunt the bottoms every year and at some point someone busts their AZZ but so far no serious injuries, be careful y'all and good shroomin!


----------



## shroomdawg

Well y'all it was not easy but the Posse finally managed to pluck a few shrooms despite all the crap Momma Nature threw at us. I was really starting to wonder if we's gonna get anything going in 2016 but if yur willing to say piss on it and get yur ass off the couch there are some shrooms to be had.

So the Posse heads north on Thursday, ShroomDawg, Shroomdiggity and against me and Shroomdiggity's better judgement we's got MF'er along. For those of you who don't know MF'er is better known as Morel Finder on this here board. 

The Posse is fired up, we got the snacks, we got the beer, we got the visions of shrooms dancing all around in our heads and we got MF'er. We arrive at our 1st destination and slap the "pickle", (pickle = big green river john that looks like a pickle) in the river and head out to some bottom ground that's produced in the past, looks early by judging the undergrowth and trees not to mention it was about 50 degrees and the wind was blowing 15-20 out of the north so the pickle ride was a tad chilly but we manage to find 2-3 lbs thanks to........, you got it MF'er.

We decide to head to the hills after making the decision we would try to get back to the bottoms at a later date. And here is why this post is in the "Shroomin Aint For Wussies! thread. Look, when you've hunted shrooms as long as the Posse you know at some point you gotta go to the hills cuz there's shrooms on them thar hills but you also know when it's all said and done you're proverbial Johnson is gonna be draggin. So up we go and I'll be damn if......., you guessed it MF'er is on some nice fresh grays that look like they should have been the cover shoot for the MDC April issue of Missouri Conservationists, we work this spot a little longer and probably pick up another 3lbs.

We decide we got one last hunt left in us so no we's going for broke after finding those grays way up north we head back south into the Mutha of all bluffs. The walk to the top and to the far reaches of the timber nearly dropped the Posse, the initial excitement of finding a Mutha Lode was replaced with the thoughts of, "where could we land the Life Flight chopper" if one of us was to flat line before the hunt even got started. Well, the Posse sucked it up and got busy and when we finally surrendered to the hills we got another 10-11lbs, a couple of trees gave off 40-50 shrooms so that helped a lot.

We went back to the hills on Friday and added Elm Shady and Kirby Pro to the Posse, we did not hunt as long and ended up with 11 lbs, Saturday the Dawg is on the porch but Sunday it's on again. If y'all learned anything reading this post it should have been one thing........, don't give up? No. Get off yur ass off the couch cuz you'll never find a shroom watchin Ellen? You should not be watchin Ellen. Don't listen to people on a message board when they tell you it's over? Maybe but not this year. Nah, the correct answer is to take MF'er cuz the boy has the Bionic Shroom Eye implant and can spot those sonsabitches 20 yds away, and after you hunt with him one time you'll know why I call him MF'er rather than Morel Finder........., Gawd I hate totin his frickin shroom bags........LOL!

Here's some pics y'all













Oh yeah, you gotta have some sausage gravy, shrooms, hash browns and eggs


----------



## kb

Dang Dawg, nice haul. Where did those grays come from? north slope? I could bite one of those. Hey in that one picture with morels around the elm tree, i guess, that ground almost looked like it had burned the year before due to lack to plants. I am surprised to have found as much as i have in the hills as dry as it was. But you do have to work your butt off for them. Once it gets above 80 it is a sweatathon, bring water but take the dam plastic bottle back. Should be illegal to sell it in plastic bottles.


----------



## newb87

Ya dawg you and the posse pulled it through wants again(cheers). Even when there harder to find you and the posse always pull through. Don't laugh when I say this but I've actually said "What's up dawg?" to about 6 different shroom stompers between this year and last with each response/reaction different then the last lol. Nice pics hoping to tackle the hills or bluffs before I call it a season.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb, I'm sure some were north slopes but ya know when you get in the hills it's easy to get all cork screwed and not know where the hell you are, most of the fresher ones were higher up the hills. Seems the valleys stayed damp with all the leaf litter and those were the older ones, probably came up early last week, maybe earlier? Heading back towards the border today, hopefully the grays we were finding have finally took off, if so we may have a good rally to close out the season this week, don't give up! Heard stories of good numbers south of St Joe late last week so it's time to go boys, hopefully the Posse will get enough shrooms to check in with this afternoon. One thing for sure, as long as MF'er is along them shrooms got no chance......., LOL! :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg

NewB87 ain't no nooby no more, you done pretty good this year son, as tough as it was early in the season you got out there and was finding more shrooms than most. A good shroomer is a little bit lucky, completely obsessed, and not a damn quitter, I always say Momma Nature will let ya know when it's time to take it to the porch and it ain't time yet! :wink:


----------



## kb

dawg, i could not have said it better. obsession, hard work, and a little luck will get you many things you want in life. Luck does favor the prepared. 3 straight days of hills plus a yard to mow.has made me about as mobile as the tin man today. Going to spend the day with my family.


----------



## mushroommadman

Kb- talked myself out of going today going to spend time with family also. I have to be back tomorrow so figured one day just isn't worth the trip this time. Hit some of my honey holes at the Missouri/Iowa line Thursday 4-21-16 got 6lbs but not what I had hoped for. Feeling alot better and more like myself- ready to chase mushrooms again! Hoping to make a run somewhere in Iowa again this weekend. Do ya think it's going to get any better as the season progresses North? It will be interesting to see if it's going to be this way everywhere.


----------



## Kirby

Shroomdawg! I was laughing so hard I was crying on that story!! I'm thinking we need to make a long haul north somewhere if we want to get the freshies. I havent found enough shrooms to satisfy my addiction yet, so lets get that muthaload weve been waiting all year for!!! :lol:


----------



## newb87

I've never looked at it like, I guess this hole time I was thinking It was luck it was bc even after the poison ivy and the blood sucking ticks it was not giving into being a quitter. I'm going to pass that along to the next newb shroom stomper that needs light at the end of the tunnel. Worked a 12 today and normally I would be tempted to check a spot on the way home but the only thing I was pickin today was pickin up a 6 pak at the honey hole that produced fresh cold 9" bottles 365 days a year guaranteed not come home not empty handed. 

Don't know about you dawg but I think this shroom hunting hound dog printed on this bottle is trying to point me in the right direction? This hour glass is ticking with the prednisone running through my veins like I have a get out of jail free card with a expiration date. Seeing some pictures going around on Facebook of some nice Iowa morels being picked yesterday and today. Off Thursday to Saturday the porche will have to keep on waiting.


----------



## shroomdawg

Well, went out Sunday and we almost got blanked, maybe 1-2 lbs. Not sure what to think now but with the rain last night there's a chance if a shroomer was to go the extra mile and hill that a few more could be had. I like the beer bottle NewBy and you're right the Dawg is thinkin the porch is where my ass will be very soon. After Sunday I'm thinkin it's getting close to the end but like most hardcore shroomers I'll probably get out one more time.


----------



## kb

madman, i don't see a change on the west side. i think the rain came to late to make things good . in fact it rained so much up towards Sioux City anything up got soaked. The east side may still be better is the thinking around here, Maybe. I just doubt it. First time in since i can't remember where i could not just drive a few hundred miles in some direction and pick a box or two of morels. Has really made no difference this year... the Mo. river bottoms have really been the best place to be this year. And they were not great. So, what to do? I may go north a few hundred Thur.just to see. One pound pays my gas, the time away from work is priceless. Next year is a loooong time away. who knows i may hit the MOTHERLOAD.


----------



## newb87

Stopped after work to check a spot in the olathe area on the way home sense I can't seem to accept it's a wrap in this area and didn't find even a single to old, burnt up or moldy morel. Was dam near on my hands a knees hoping to of just found a single lonesome shroom. I still feel it's soon enough there could be a small flush with a little more heat but am probably just to optimistic. Places im checking look like they should be prime to, although I did score my first chicken of the woods today.


----------



## newb87

Had a heck of a time carrying it out of the woods, first time seeing it and trying. The boss lady said it's her new favorite, the name first it quit well. It's meaty like cooked chicken and tasted pretty dam close to chicken.


----------



## shroomdawg

I need to broaden my shroom knowledge Newby, I'm probably passing up a lot of shrooms that all them upper crust people would pay phat money to get their hands on. I'm guessing they serve these exotic shrooms for snacks at their fancy dinner parties....., I think the 1%'ers call them whoredervs. Anyway now that I know what a "chicken in the woods" looks like I'll pass the info on to the Posse. I have seen quite a few dryads this year but have never taken one home to eat, guess I need to check the inter webs and see how to cook some up. Takin one more trip north just so I can sleep tonight, can't stand thinkin I left some out there to rot. :wink:


----------



## kb

whoredervs? do you eat em or what?


----------



## kb

shroomdawg, have you seen that one goofy show where that Matherly dude from Minn.mushroom club runs around the woods with a picnick basket picking those upper crust fungi. I think i can see you with one of those baskets, only full of brew.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb, I think it is spelt "hors d'oeuvres", but that's to damn much spelling when I can just go with whoredervs, besides that frick them 1%'ers and their dinner party's........, well unless they're wantin to pony up $40/lb, at that point it's all good. 

Went just south of the IA line today with Kirby Pro and got about 4-5 lbs, most were still in very good shape and nice size. Ran into a turkey hunter and he said a couple of his buddies went out on the MO river bottoms over the weekend near the line and found 4 grocery sacks so now I'm thinkin one more trip towards Omaha somewhere on the bottoms but I still have to talk myself and the Posse into the roadie......., it's hard breaking the mold, being bold and taking the risk that we'll waste a day of vacation from work and get our asses handed to us......, but as Benny Franklin once said "nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## shroomdawg

Some pics from the last couple of shroom stompin journeys.

A "Shroom Bow K"



Posse checkin out the bounty from 04/22/2016



Hopefully this aint the last pics for 2016 but if it is I aint gonna complain considering how bad it was looking 2 weeks ago. 
:lol:


----------



## shroomdawg

kb, I'm gonna google this Matherly dude to what the hell goin on with a pickanic basket......, LOL, only a shroom yuppie from Minnescrotum would be carry a pickanic basket.

I probably ought not make fun of this Minnescrotum shroom yuppie......, he's prolly bankin serious jack off of those exotic funguy! :lol:


----------



## kb

Matherly came down here a few years ago and hunted with some buddies of mine. IN THE HILLS. HA. He was toast from the start,then lost his phone and spent the rest of the time looking for it. But he 's got some convinced he is an expert so they put him in a show. If he tried to go where i picked mine this weekend, he would have had to be air lifted out. Anyhow, i hope to get annother hunt or two in. I was going to go where i think you went today after work, but i quit challenging storms a few years ago. Can't run from the timber as fast.


----------



## newb87

That fancy mushroom put a crisp fresh off the press Benjamin in my pocket today lol, didn't know what to do with it all and was telling a buddy at work about my findings yesterday. His eyes grew big as he asked if I would sell some, asked him what a walmart sack full was worth to him and shook hands shortly after. I do must say it was a very exquisite taste and made me feel like I should of been sippin some fine bubbly ha joke. If you see it say pick it, it's pretty tasty but can't see my self stompin around looking for it.

Didn't that matherly guy just get done doing a forray this past weekend in our neck of the woods? 

Them some pretty nice looking shrooms no doubt dawg has me wanting to take a sick day to try and get a head start lol. Half day tomorrow and then off Thursday-Saturday, patients isn't something that's on my side this time of year but give me time to plan a search and rescue. Pretty sure it's the last run I'll be making so have to make it count.


----------



## shroomdawg

Everything we found was below the line and in good shape. We could not get on any pattern, checked a ton of killer trees but did not get many off the trees. The most we found in one spot was 7-8 but due to the larger size I think it's over in MO by this weekend. Might head towards Omaha tomorrow for one last look.


----------



## kb

new, i'm just making fun. People make a lot of money off those non morels. You just need to know who to sell them to. Hunting summer shrooms sucks due to the heat, bugs, and massive vegetation, but can be very lucrative if you like sweating. Hunting morels is literally a walk in the park in comparison.


----------



## newb87

kb making fun is the majority of the reason I get on this forum this year especially for the good reading material. Theres some Morel drama probably going down right now as we speak lol. That one with the granddaughter or daughter who supposedly hacked her dad's user and got some testosterone ah blazing... But that spammer fellow who made a account as a user's x-wife takes the gold. 

Ya morels are about the only ones that have me diving off in the woods like I do, speaking of bugs I was on the highway headed home look up at my rear view mirror and found this little guy trying to hitch a ride for free. That's to much time in the woods and not enough picking.

 

After I see the dawg's pics of his last haul and his until next year write up i log off until preseason comes back around next year. Going to wait until dawg and the posse scopes things out from me before I come and before they know it there pickin my stumps lol... Maybe after a couple more years of not being a quitter's under my belt lol.


----------



## morel finder

Boys, I'll make this short and sweet because I'm at work. It's still there to be had if one is willing to go deep into the timber. The right tree can bring 5 lb's or more. You might walk 4 or 5 hr's to bump into though. Just need to commit to the hunt. With that said, I'm fricking wore out!!


----------



## newb87

I prefer the deep timber any how morelfinder lol, better odds nobody's stomped around them parts. What area you referring to if you don't mind me asking? Just got off work and thinking about heading north as far as I can get away with until I can go farther north tomorrow or Friday. I'm guessing you found a 5lbs honey hole in the thick timber recently lol?


----------



## morel finder

I'm thinking Rockport north up 29 or Bethany north up 35. That would put on on the fresher ones


----------



## saharadweller

I'm new to this board. I live in the St. Louis area and hunt in Jefferson County, St. Louis County and St. Charles County. We have found many in local parks. 
We hunted with Chris Matherly in the Kirksville area over the weekend and found several nice big yellows.


----------



## kb

sarah, did you loan him anything. He still owes a friend of mine money for some morels he fronted him. A lot of morels. It is what it is. new, there are some up 29 where finder is pointing. that is where i was all last weekend. I had no luck up 35 in one honey hole up there, have not gone back. first time in 25 years i have picked nothing significant up 35. I sure there are some, just not where i was.


----------



## shroomdawg

I think it's over for the Dawg this year cuz my Posse turned into my Pu$$ies, (I'm lookin at you MF'er) I think that last shroom stomp that only gave up 2lbs on Sunday put'm on the porch, I still got in one last hunt Tuesday with Kirby Pro and picked up another 4-5 lbs (that boy is crazier than me but then again he's 20 yrs younger) anyway got plenty of shrooms for the family (3 brothers and 5 sisters y'all) to eat and I still have enough in the fridge for 3-4 more late evening fries with the Mrs. Kirby Pro is fixin to prepare some for the freezer so we can break'm out in the winter, hell we might fry'm up just after the clock strikes midnight on New Years Eve so we can ring in the New Year right.

kb, you gotta get a boat or get in a boat if yur gonna hunt those MO river bottoms, I won't generally mess with the bottoms for a serious hunt unless I've got a boat. Have a great summer y'all and until next year the Dawg is on the porch. (I think) LOL! :wink


----------



## newb87

Sounds like you need a non-quitin back up crew member for the posse dawg lol, all in all like you mentioned at least I'm walking away with shrooms in the freezer to hold me over for the year plus what's still in the fridge. Glad I wasn't picking for a family the size of yours dawg wouldnt have any for the rainy days. I still got one more in me tomorrow or Friday. Pulling a all dayer getting on the highway by 5 and driving north as far as I can make it before needing to stop to get a good hunt in and be able to maken it home before I'm in the doghouse and not the porch.

 Last year the final hunt for 2015 way up north around council bluffs the day I actually took that nasty spill when I went toe toe with that fallen down timber. I met a guy with 20 acers of private property plus access to more from his neighbor. All hills, I hunted his property after I fell earlier that day for about 3 hours and pulled 5lbs off it towards the end of the season in South Iowa. He told me last year I was welcome to come back this year so might pay him a surprise visit. Really nice guy he was retired and made wood work as a hobby.He couldn't get around that great so was covering his land in areas he couldn't. 

Finally almost done preserving these shrooms I've been working on sense 4 in case I need the space for more lol, you really on the porch dawg? Have a gut feeling I'll be seeing a post of a confirmed mother load before next week lol.


----------



## morel finder

What happened to north central and north east Missouri this year because I didn't read anything from over that way. I also feel that if you just go up 35 into Iowa and find a good place to stomp around....the hatch might be surprising still. I'm just rambling because it's so tuff to think it's over when it barely began.


----------



## kb

anyone i know who has been to either place, including myself, has not had much luck. In fact that the #6 that madman has is the best so far i have heard of from up that way.


----------



## newb87

I think this is a good time to bring this thread to light! shroomdawg where you at?


----------



## newb87

I've put down about 15 miles this year between the 6 times I've been out. The last time being this past Sunday witch was in the river bottoms. Looked like it was pretty close, red buds barley started to bloom and the may apples in areas were barley popping up. Lots of other fungus popping up although I didn't see a single false or saddle back. 
I might of came out the woods with empty sacks each time, but now my legs are broken in and will venture off to where no man has been before! Plotting out my stomping grounds for today as we speak! Might not come out with lbs but not coming out unless I at least find a lonesome morel awaiting it's destiny!


----------



## newb87

I'll be taking a thermometer that I can check soil temps up to 6 inches, I'll update later with findings and soil temps in different areas.


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> I think this is a good time to bring this thread to light! shroomdawg where you at?


----------



## shroomdawg

Shroomdawg will be right in front of you today son! I saw your haul yesterday, very nice. So it's Newby 1 and the Posse zippo..., LOL! I'm fixin to remedy that score today. Stay tuned for the final score y'all!


----------



## shroomdawg

shroomdawg said:


> Shroomdawg will be right in front of you today son! I saw your haul yesterday, very nice. So it's Newby 1 and the Posse zippo..., LOL! I'm fixin to remedy that score today. Stay tuned for the final score y'all!


Welp! It was not a great day for shroomin but it was a great day to get out with the Shroom Posse and finally get season officially rolling, like rolling on the river. Pulled up to the ramp and the first thing I notice is a bunch of vehicles. I see one group of what appeared to be shroom hunters standing at the back of the truck with 4-5 big coolers getting ready to hit the river. I guess these boys and girls were confident they were going to bring back a ShroomDawg worthy haul! 

Hit our 1st spot around 9:30AM and it was not long before Tickboy tripped over 5-6 nice poppers, the rest of the Posse swooped in to clean up the stragglers but there was not much left to pluck. So we keep working awhile longer and find a few more but to be honest it Morel Finder and Tickboy that were getting the eye on the shrooms. Hell me and Shroom Diggity were along for cleanup cause we couldn't find squat. We also find some stumps so we know were hunting already stomped ground. So we hear another boat on the river and now we know we need to head up to our better area before some river rats get ahead of us.

Well things got better at our other spot when Tickboy hit a tree that had 30+ shrooms and Morel Finder found a tree with 9-10 big honks. Yeah, i found 6 decent ones and Shroom Diggity found a few but basically we're getting schooled by the younger brothers. We head up to another spot and pass that group of shroomers we had seen at the ramp with the coolers, hell they got a fire blazing on the bank, not sure if they we eating lunch or camping. 

So it's looking up and I'm thinking we may hit 10lbs today. Things kinda fizzled when we started seeing signs of other shroomers. Full disclosure, I don't have any Native American blood in my family and I'm not a wilderness guide but even I could see the broken saplings stomped over vegetation, etc. it looked like a herd of Water Buffalo had stampeded through thar. Now the Posse is getting somewhat discouraged so check one more spot and head to the ramp. We slam a beer, talk over the day's proceedings and try to think what to do in the coming days. 

So it looks like Newby is the King shroomer this weekend unless someone else steps up. Here's a few pics of today's tough ass hunt.


----------



## boone

Real nice shrooms. It is rough out there.It looks like you were on the right sent though but a good shroomsog can always sniff them out or should. Well at least the dog got his reward. Mother Nature through you a bone now it's time for the treat. Good luck dog!


----------



## saharadweller

shroomdawg, where, approximately, in Mo did you find these?


----------



## morel finder

I was with the Dawg. We were on the mighty mo river just north of Kansas City.


----------



## newb87

shroomdawg said:


> Welp! It was not a great day for shroomin but it was a great day to get out with the Shroom Posse and finally get season officially rolling, like rolling on the river. Pulled up to the ramp and the first thing I notice is a bunch of vehicles. I see one group of what appeared to be shroom hunters standing at the back of the truck with 4-5 big coolers getting ready to hit the river. I guess these boys and girls were confident they were going to bring back a ShroomDawg worthy haul!
> 
> Hit our 1st spot around 9:30AM and it was not long before Tickboy tripped over 5-6 nice poppers, the rest of the Posse swooped in to clean up the stragglers but there was not much left to pluck. So we keep working awhile longer and find a few more but to be honest it Morel Finder and Tickboy that were getting the eye on the shrooms. Hell me and Shroom Diggity were along for cleanup cause we couldn't find squat. We also find some stumps so we know were hunting already stomped ground. So we hear another boat on the river and now we know we need to head up to our better area before some river rats get ahead of us.
> 
> Well things got better at our other spot when Tickboy hit a tree that had 30+ shrooms and Morel Finder found a tree with 9-10 big honks. Yeah, i found 6 decent ones and Shroom Diggity found a few but basically we're getting schooled by the younger brothers. We head up to another spot and pass that group of shroomers we had seen at the ramp with the coolers, hell they got a fire blazing on the bank, not sure if they we eating lunch or camping.
> 
> So it's looking up and I'm thinking we may hit 10lbs today. Things kinda fizzled when we started seeing signs of other shroomers. Full disclosure, I don't have any Native American blood in my family and I'm not a wilderness guide but even I could see the broken saplings stomped over vegetation, etc. it looked like a herd of Water Buffalo had stampeded through thar. Now the Posse is getting somewhat discouraged so check one more spot and head to the ramp. We slam a beer, talk over the day's proceedings and try to think what to do in the coming days.
> 
> So it looks like Newby is the King shroomer this weekend unless someone else steps up. Here's a few pics of today's tough ass hunt.
> View attachment 272
> View attachment 270
> 
> View attachment 271


I didn't get you by much shroomdawg, that's a worthy size haul... Building these 2 little shroom stompers up to keep up with you and the posse... You might have something to worry about next season, this season there still in that puppy stage and want to try and wonder off. 

newbe was under direct orders from the mrs's yesterday and today not to even think about going shroom stomp'n. The oldest of my 2 mini shroom stomper's turned 7 today. On top of both my boys having soccer games yesterday and today, she kept CIA type surveillance on me at all times. She even caught on to my stealth like tactic of talking the bday boy into convincing the boss lady to let dad take him off in them woods to let him shoot his fine Daisy bb gun at some birds or what not. Let's just say she saw that one comin before it even was thought of being a worthy strategy. 

Have the advantage of being off Wednesday-Saturday, so beat the weekend shroomers in some of my spots by 2 days. By this weekend it's going to be game on...


----------



## shroomdawg

saharadweller said:


> shroomdawg, where, approximately, in Mo did you find these?


What Morel Finder said.


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> I didn't get you by much shroomdawg, that's a worthy size haul... Building these 2 little shroom stompers up to keep up with you and the posse... You might have something to worry about next season, this season there still in that puppy stage and want to try and wonder off.
> 
> newbe was under direct orders from the mrs's yesterday and today not to even think about going shroom stomp'n. The oldest of my 2 mini shroom stomper's turned 7 today. On top of both my boys having soccer games yesterday and today, she kept CIA type surveillance on me at all times. She even caught on to my stealth like tactic of talking the bday boy into convincing the boss lady to let dad take him off in them woods to let him shoot his fine Daisy bb gun at some birds or what not. Let's just say she saw that one comin before it even was thought of being a worthy strategy.
> 
> Have the advantage of being off Wednesday-Saturday, so beat the weekend shroomers in some of my spots by 2 days. By this weekend it's going to be game on...


Yep, nothing like takin your youngins out and passin on the tradition, there's comin a time you'll have them bringin you the shrooms and you'll be tellin them stories of shroom hunts back 40 yrs ago when a man could still find a ShroomDawg worthy haul.


----------



## newb87

Went and checled on them Jr shrooms I left for the next shroom stomper to pluck and to my surprise they weren't touched ... look's like the honey hole for now is still safe for prime pickin...


----------



## newb87

To my surprise some I left Friday that were half the size of my thumb were past prime as some looked like they didn't even hardly grow but we're dark and done for. Checked soil temps and the area that is of interest was temping at 56 on Friday and 50 today... Looks like a digital thermometer is going to be a item added to the carry on when stomping around in them woods. This is the first year I decided to check the ground temps my self, makes a little more sense now why we see the early shrooms pop up in certain areas week/weeks earlier then they should be...


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Looks like NewB87 is kicking all of our butts!


----------



## newb87

Captured some pretty cool pics of the moon and Jupiter with 3 of the 67 known moons visible with a pair of binoculars.


----------



## newb87

kb so what are you thinking?


----------



## newb87

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Looks like NewB87 is kicking all of our





FITTYSPENCE said:


> Looks like NewB87 is kicking all of our butts!


Like the thread says... shroomin ain't for wussies, the more ground you cover the better the odds. Check places you wouldn't normally, thinking my spots that didn't purduce last year will this year.


----------



## morel finder

Good job newb87. Looks like the Dawg and his posse need to step up our game!! If we can get another timely rain in the next few days, maybe we can even the score this coming weekend. Keep up the the good work sniffing them out, and taking them youngsters with you on a hunt. That is just the best!! They will use that knowledge and thank you the rest of their lives. Great moon pics also.


----------



## Kirby

Me and morel finder came up on them today! Nice and fresh!


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

newb, i think you guys have done real good in a weird year. I don't hunt bottoms much, but it seems you do better than I usually do. Found my first one up here on the 6th in the hills. Never went far south due to bad trip reports from to many guys that usually find lots. My Kansas spots were not as good to me as in past years. North has been much better except for north central Mo, which for some reason is late, or not happening. My wife let me go hunt today on Easter, what a sweetheart. Hauled in close to 300. You guys are lucky I even use this internet thing, don't expect any pictures. Probably need to upgrade my old flip phone to do that.


----------



## newb87

morel finder said:


> Good job newb87. Looks like the Dawg and his posse need to step up our game!! If we can get another timely rain in the next few days, maybe we can even the score this coming weekend. Keep up the the good work sniffing them out, and taking them youngsters with you on a hunt. That is just the best!! They will use that knowledge and thank you the rest of their lives. Great moon pics also.


I've watched how you and the posse roll for a couple years now, like a pack of wolves lol.  
It's a lot of fun taken the kiddos out but with that tough timber I stomp around in I do 80% of the stompin alone. There already spoting trees and known the ones not to touch lol. 
Thanks Astronomy's alot of fun... you see some pretty cool and weird s*** when your looking up


----------



## newb87

kb st.joe.mo said:


> newb, i think you guys have done real good in a weird year. I don't hunt bottoms much, but it seems you do better than I usually do. Found my first one up here on the 6th in the hills. Never went far south due to bad trip reports from to many guys that usually find lots. My Kansas spots were not as good to me as in past years. North has been much better except for north central Mo, which for some reason is late, or not happening. My wife let me go hunt today on Easter, what a sweetheart. Hauled in close to 300. You guys are lucky I even use this internet thing, don't expect any pictures. Probably need to upgrade my old flip phone to do that.


kb after today i realized I can't hunt the hills to save my life... Was headed towards st joe originally but decided to settle with with weston bend. All that hill climbing and little pickin wasn't the highlight of the day that's for sure.


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

newb think Weston was bad this year, plus to many people. Much of the hills KC to St. Joe were spotty in my opinion, and if you can't locate dead elm the hills suck the life out of you real quick. I did not pick that mess around St. Joe, to many hunters and not enough elm. Anything out now is getting BIG down here.


----------



## newb87

kb st.joe.mo said:


> newb think Weston was bad this year, plus to many people. Much of the hills KC to St. Joe were spotty in my opinion, and if you can't locate dead elm the hills suck the life out of you real quick. I did not pick that mess around St. Joe, to many hunters and not enough elm. Anything out now is getting BIG down here.


Ya kb I'm going to stick to the areas I know best so don't worry about me stompin around on any of the hills your in.  That's a good thing to bc wants newb catches on you'll be finding stumps lol. Ended up getting back in my area with a little over a hour of daylight left I did better then the 6-7 hours I spent hill climbing lol. I walked out of weston with 10 keepers but not worth the sweat. Didn't even start finding any until I came up on that paved path the 3rd hill over coming from the bee Creek shelter entrance. Saw a guy walking the path, he would stop and pick them as he walked. So ended up spotting a handful. Did spot some season shroomers tho in a red ford f150 bringing a couple walmart sacks full as I left. Thought they were packing up as well but when I drove back by headed south from getting some subway they were still there... they just dropped off there sacks and went back in! Between hitting a spot on the river and westbend I walked away with a lbs and a half. Wish I would of hit the river in my area all day tho, found freshers shrooms here then I did there.


----------



## newb87

Used a vacation day yesterday to make a round to a few spots I've done good in last year. Stopped in NE kansas only to find a couple dozen soggy laid over shrooms in last year's honey hole. The timbers getting pretty thick fast, but the ground temps in a lot of areas are still cool enough they don't need moisture. A couple more days of some heat I think will make them pop in real thick areas nobody will see them bc it's that thick. The hour I had time to look after work before it got to dark I picked a dozen nice fresh ones in a complete shaded area at the bottom of a South facing slope. Definitely going back as soon as I get the chance as I only touched the tip of the iceberge in this area. Won't let me post pics keeps saying a error has occurred. Will try again later. Talked to the father and law 2 days ago and he said he's picking good #'s in little wooded areas scattered around the country near pleasant Hill. Headed to bed got some woods to cover these next couple days.


----------



## ms_ morel

I would like to thank you guys for keeping this thread going with your reports.


----------



## newb87

The boss cut us out a hour early today, hit the woods at 11:30 and was out by 12:30 with a small mess of prime shrooms. Only at the tip of the iceberge in this area. If your not flicken ticks off ya or getting smacked in the face with poison ivy... your not deep enough..


----------



## ms_ morel

NICE shrooms there, newb! Don't suppose you'd sell any once you get enough, eh? I'm in southern Clay County, Missouri. Are you anywhere around here?


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

dang newb, 12 of the ones I got on an east slope today would fit in 2 of those monsters. Amazing how big they can get and stay good.


----------



## newb87

ms_ morel said:


> NICE shrooms there, newb! Don't suppose you'd sell any once you get enough, eh? I'm in southern Clay County, Missouri. Are you anywhere around here?


Thanks ms_morel.... I would be happy to, I'm hoping to make it out tomorrow in the area I picked these before the rain were going to get tonight lays them over. It's been a weird year, hopefully it's not close to being over... Have mixed feelings about it being close to done or its still going to flush after some more rain. Even with the cooler temps headed are way I think the ground temps will hold out long enough to see some action. I'm south of you 30 miles.


----------



## newb87

jamesfl said:


> Me and morel finder came up on them today! Nice and fresh!


Nice and fresh indeed... What's the verdict for the posse? You guys on the trail or taking naps


----------



## newb87

kb st.joe.mo said:


> dang newb, 12 of the ones I got on an east slope today would fit in 2 of those monsters. Amazing how big they can get and stay good.


Suprisingly they all weighed in right at 4lbs, found them all mainly around sycamore's and ash trees. Found some pretty ideal elms with not even a single morel in sight. Half of them even being as big as they are were barley poking through the leaf litter. Stomped on a handful not being able see them before they started to push through. The ones I found the day before were just as big and some a little bigger at the bottom of a South facing hill. Today these were more at the bottom of a North facing hill near a creek.


----------



## tick boy

Shroomdawg has been a little under the weather the past week. We did go hunting on Tuesday and found 6-7 lbs. in the hills. I will see if I can get him to post some pictures and a story to go with it.


----------



## ms_ morel

From what you say, newb, it seems like there just MIGHT be some more coming? Let's hope so!!


----------



## Kirby

Wednesday and yesterday's haul in savannah!! Me (aka Kirby)and morel finder came upon that nice batch Wednesday and I went back yesterday to the same area and tore them up!!


----------



## ms_ morel

jamesfl, Those are some big morels!


----------



## Jsawyer1987

Newb87 - I'm more frustrated than ever... Can I invite you to the areas I have found shrooms in the past, to get some experience shroom hunting tips/strategies from you?

I will let you keep all the findings and i will cover your gas if you're too far out of the way. I'm in Mission, KS but am all over the northland for shrooms... Parkville to Platte County typically.

I'll bring your choice of beverage and I'll have the misses pack a lunch for us.

If you're interested... Joey: (720) 277-6258


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

james, man i was up in Iowa and you found all those literally in my back yard. I really suck this year. Give you guys credit you know what you are doing. Can you tell me one thing. Bottoms or hills? I am guessing hills since Sav. is not on the Mo. My spots in the bluffs by St. Joe kicked out nothing like that .


----------



## Kirby

Same spot me and the beej!! 3 lbs!! It's crazy what the flood and some sycamore trees will do!!


----------



## Kirby

Bottom ground on the 102! But private ground that was flooded last year! Never found that many in this spot though. The flood made the difference I think, plus the massive amounts of sycamore trees!!


----------



## morel finder

Shroom-diggigty and I found some massive ones Sunday from the 102 bottoms. All on sycamores this year. Biggest shrooms I've seen coming from everyone that's still having luck. Maybe one more hunt this weekend after the rain. The cool weather should keep them from breaking down so we'll see what's up.


----------



## shroomdawg

You're gonna to know tomorrow MF'er if you need to bother looking this weekend. Heading to the Iowa line early tomorrow with "the Apple", we may have some braggin or the Dwag's tail could be draggin. I gotta believe there are still some out there waiting to be sniffed out!


----------



## ms_ morel

shroomdawg said:


> _I gotta believe there are still some out there waiting to be sniffed out!_


I certainly hope so! 

But, if not, there'll be chanterelles coming soon, eh??


----------



## Moreler Feller

Found a few May 8th near Melvern lake. 6 yellow and two grey. Anyone else still finding them?


----------



## shroomdawg

I'm ready baws, it's gonna be a later start compared to the past few years. 15 day forecast for the KC area is showing a few days in the 60's but most of the days are showing highs in the 40's-50's lows in the 30's. I think that's a better setup for a decent year if the rains come at the right time. I'm thinkin shrooms should be poppin the 2nd week of April around the KC area. Either way the Dawg is officially on the hunt, I've already been stompin some new ground, just checkin the trees, sniffin the breeze for that sweet smell of Morchella....., ya know it! 

Alright MF'er make sure the Pickle is gassed up and running son, if those bottoms come on early I want to get a jump on the usual river rats that seem to be getting ahead of us, I'm as serious as the heart attack I had last October, so don't show up to pick my azz up with a sick boat baw!


----------



## morel finder

I'm watching the forums from down south. I think making a camping run to Okie....to stretch them legs out.... would be fun in a few weeks. Maybe get a little jump on them shrooms big boy. The Dawg needs to go sniffing in some new territory.


----------



## tommyjosh

morel finder said:


> I'm watching the forums from down south. I think making a camping run to Okie....to stretch them legs out.... would be fun in a few weeks. Maybe get a little jump on them shrooms big boy. The Dawg needs to go sniffing in some new territory.


Someone found some in Oklahoma today


----------



## trotline

Good thread to bring back to life. No pun intended with mention of your recent excursion into the concrete jungle. Look forward to your eloquent story telling for many more years.


----------



## shroomdawg

This title of this thread is an undeniable truth of shroomin. You gotta be a little nutz to go through the BS it takes to find the sweet Morchellas. Whether your slippin and trippin across the river bottoms or billy goatin the Mo river bluffs it's hard work but ya gotta do whatever it takes if you wanna find the Mutha Lode. The past 2 years have been pretty tough for the Shroom Posse but I'm fixin to turn it around this year. I done caved in to the wife's desire for a puppy so I figured if the house was gonna have another dog it might as well be one that may have the potential to sniff out the sacred Morchella........, she wanted another Beagle so I guess I'll find out if it's possible to actually learn a dog to sniff out the shrooms. May have to do some searchin on the interwebs to get a few pointers on this shroom pup training. If anyone on the Morel message board has any knowledge with regards to training shroom hounds give me a response back......, I'm getting a little long in the tooth and I'm needing to make this shroom stompin a little easier on the old man. Who the hell are we kidding here, I can still walk most younguns into the dirt and if Mr. Landowner is cussin and closing in I'll probably out run y'all!

Nice cat trotline, looks like a Blue, did ya get that outta the Mighty Mo?


----------



## kb

Hey Dawg, there was a guy a few years back on this site who said he had 2 dogs that would hunt morels, i think they were some type of sheep or cattle dog, those smart Australian breeds, named them Thunderbolt and Lightfoot. Good names,Good movie to. Anyways I have no idea how to train anything, I cant even train myself. Worth a try though, maybe you got a smart one. Amen on the no wimps warning, I still have scars from last year, but i picked a sh_ t load of morels too, so it was worth it. I have some new duds this year I hope can repel some of the thorns and other crap I scrape on, Of course being freaking old kind of contributes to the slow to heal part.


----------



## jmerx

Labs r good for shrooms dogs


----------



## morel finder

The time is approaching fast because I had a mushroom dream last night. And when I start having my annual mushroom dreams I wake up with wood...because I've been picking them bad boys in my sleep all night. Got a little drama going on with the OK board on when the first mushroom was picked down that way. I was told someone picked a few small greys in south Mo. almost 2 weeks ago. Let's not fight amongst fellow Shroomers, for we are a dying breed of mother natures greatest offerings. Let's come together and enjoy the best fricking time of the year that God created to bless us with. Long live the Mushroom Hunter's of our great Country, and pass this spring ritual to your young ones... and good luck to all your hunts this season.


----------



## tommyjosh

morel finder said:


> The time is approaching fast because I had a mushroom dream last night. And when I start having my annual mushroom dreams I wake up with wood...because I've been picking them bad boys in my sleep all night. Got a little drama going on with the OK board on when the first mushroom was picked down that way. I was told someone picked a few small greys in south Mo. almost 2 weeks ago. Let's not fight amongst fellow Shroomers, for we are a dying breed of mother natures greatest offerings. Let's come together and enjoy the best fricking time of the year that God created to bless us with. Long live the Mushroom Hunter's of our great Country, and pass this spring ritual to your young ones... and good luck to all your hunts this season.


Yes someone did there have been multiple reports


----------



## kb

Drama and morels don't mix. Many areas in the midwest are getting rain which is needed, no floods please. Here we go on the mother nature roller coaster.


----------



## chapman two step

Looks like we survived another cold winter but not much snow, Thank God! Buzzards showed up early this year, but the elm trees have not leafed out yet. The old apple tree still looks doormat, so still some time to go. Looks like the soil temps are about 8-9 degree to cool yet. Taste buds are a waitin for some goodness, guess I better go get some walking in to get primed up. Good Luck to All!


----------



## lookinundercowpattys

Y'all seem like my kind of crazy. Looking forward to share n success and failures with u fellas. Try not to get to mad when I start posting potatoe sacks while y'all still playing with grocery bags. Lol jk on a real tip I have team morel spore bags for sale so everyone can practice catch n release. Gotta spread them spores if u know what I mean. Good luck n happy hunting. Pray in these frosts dont set in the soil and chop our season in half before it starts.


----------



## lookinundercowpattys

Sorry for over load n my post. My daughter said dad post my picture I want to be famous. Told her that mushroom was a once in a lifetime find. Anyone else got a monster to show off.


----------



## jean marie

lookinundercowpattys said:


> Sorry for over load n my post. My daughter said dad post my picture I want to be famous. Told her that mushroom was a once in a lifetime find. Anyone else got a monster to show off.


----------



## Leon the hunter

lookinundercowpattys said:


> Sorry for over load n my post. My daughter said dad post my picture I want to be famous. Told her that mushroom was a once in a lifetime find. Anyone else got a monster to show off.


Awesome schroom.


----------



## Leon the hunter

jean marie said:


> View attachment 4179


Jean did you just find that? I am up here in Springfield, MO New to site rookie schroom hunter. Trying to learn some secrets, LOL. figure right time, weather, and cover a lot of ground! Going to keep checking on here to see when they are getting them. hope this helps me increase my harvest.


----------



## morel finder

I'll check my collection of old mushroom finds to see what I've captured. I'm pretty sure I've kick some down that have been those sizes but way to old for me to keep or give away. Those are what the posse calls "Honka Donks or Hogs". Nice finds though to say the least. Our stomp'n grounds here in NW Mo are still getting freezing temps, so we're looking for a late jump on them big boys. Looking forward to seeing everyone's finds to get our fever in full swing. The Dawg must be doing some overtime training that new puppie for Shroom season. His famous Plum tree is going to be late on the blooms this year. I've still got the axe sharpen up if that tree lies to us again like it did a few years ago. Tick boy just might get his smoken wood yet!


----------



## Leon the hunter

Ok Morel finder, trying to get any secrets I can. What is story behind Plum tree?
Now I thought the ground has to reach a certain temp? Then I see pics of moral's sticking out of snow. Had a Marine friend last year find some during November?? I guess there is no set in stone rules, I had a good spot years ago in a small grow of pines. Now the place behind my house I got a spot around Maples. This year I am going to hunt hard and hope to collect a mother load! I got a Marine buddy him and his brothers are hard corps hunters. Two years ago they gathered 500 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hes from ST Joe.


----------



## jean marie

Leon the hunter said:


> Jean did you just find that? I am up here in Springfield, MO New to site rookie schroom hunter. Trying to learn some secrets, LOL. figure right time, weather, and cover a lot of ground! Going to keep checking on here to see when they are getting them. hope this helps me increase my harvest.


This was a couple of years ago, under a sycamore tree.


----------



## morel finder

Leon, if you go back to end of page 2, and read this tread to page 3, the Dawg is bragging on his Plum tree blooming and being the sign to go start picking. Well....we went down to his neck of the woods and and didn't find didilly squat! So me and Tick boy almost took an axe to that beautiful tree. The Dawg, Tick Boy, and Shroom Diggity are all my brothers so we tease each other all the time. Our passion is mushroom hunting and catching crappie. This is the best time of the year for us bro's to bond and make memories. Jean Marie, that is a nice honker of a mushroom! Hoping the Sycamore's putt off like they did last year because that was our main tree to find them on. Good luck everyone and happy hunting.


----------



## kb

MF, woops did i just do that? Sorry Finder, dang initials. Late year i agree. Between the clouds and temps it might be May up here by the border. I hear you on the brothers, I have 2 and we used to hunt together all the time. One moved away. Good time to walk some timber, all the elm up here are dropping seeds so they are easy to spot and tag. Plus i ain't no spring chicken anymore so i need the walking. It will be time to head south next week. Leon if you want secrets it sounds like your Marine buddy is the one to help you out. I know a lot of hardcore pickers and #500 is a nice haul for 2 or 3 pickers. I assume he must have a boat and hit rivers, I don't see how anyone could do that in the hills of MO., well there are exceptions, but they don't happen very often these days.


----------



## Leon the hunter

Kb, yes I know I need to talk to him! Yes they been a family of hunters for years. They hunt the Missouri river and who knows where else. I can't imagine 100 pounds let alone 500. I would be excited to get 20 lbs for starters lol.


----------



## trotline

Believe it or not, I caught that Bluecat on the Platte river. I’ve been way too busy for a long time. Did not set lines one time last year. Did not find any shrooms last year in any of my spots. Look forward to slowing down this year and enjoying the moments with friends and family. Good luck all with your finds.


----------



## Kirby

Not gonna be this week for nw Missouri, But it’s looking really good for next week from Tuesday on!! Let’s get em!!! Wooooo hooooo!!! I’m pumped!!!


----------



## morel finder

The Dawg and his posse are hitting the Mo river banks today. The Dawg picked a dozen yesterday in the plate city area and thinks the river might give up a few bigger ones. I'll report back this evening.


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder

Well all I can say is that we didn't get skunked. If you look real close you can count several in the pic. We left them to maybe suck up some rain and grow up a bit. We found around 12 small ones in the bottoms and it was dryer than a popcorn fart. I'm done till we get a good soaker. On a side note the vegetation is just getting started so hopefully we won't be fighting the weeds and tall grass too much before it turns on.


----------



## kb

MF,, Nice try, looks like the rain is staying south which sucks. No rain in the next week and the season around NW. Mo is in trouble maybe?


----------



## morel finder

I agree KB, we could be looking at a very dismal year if the rains don't come in time. We need some old fashion thunderstorms to rattle them shrooms from the dirt. From the looks of the greenery or the lack of it.... we should still be in business for a couple weeks if the rain doesn't come. After that all bets are off.


----------



## Tool fan

Anyone had any luck at mark twan ?


----------



## Tool fan

Or more specific popular bluff?


----------



## newb87

newb checking in, haven't had to much extra time on my hands this year to chime in on the board. These 2 little shroom stompers of mine have my schedule on lock down with there recreational activities giving me little to no time... or the wrong time to go stomp around.

Did manage to get these pups out yesterday after school to start getting there scent on that trail. Took them to a honey hole I checked last week i picked a couple dozen from, didn't stomp around to much as there was some babies barley popping through the leaf litter.
I pulled up at the spot, got the hounds sprayed down with some critter repellant and set them loose. It didn't take long... Barley got a cold beverage in my hand while i was trying to enjoy the scenery before I heard some yippin and yappen. Would you believe I had to break these 2 little shroom stompers apart as they were wrestling around in that there thick arguing about who's first shroom they spotted was bigger then the others... Wants I got them straightened out and focused on the bounty it was on... Those 2 little stompers started bringimg me handfulls of shrooms at a time. Here's a few pics from yesterday's hunt. They asked if I didn't post pics with there faces so if they run into any fellow shroom stompers from the board out there in that thick there won't be no problems when they see while all they've been finding is stumps!


----------



## newb87

How's the posse been holding up? Only been out 3 times this year, it looks like the seasons just now starting or it's prime and on the way out. Haven't seen a single saddle back and very few may apples coming up.


----------



## the original morelmama

newb87 said:


> View attachment 6085
> View attachment 6086
> View attachment 6087
> View attachment 6088
> View attachment 6089
> View attachment 6090
> View attachment 6091
> View attachment 6092
> View attachment 6093
> newb checking in, haven't had to much extra time on my hands this year to chime in on the board. These 2 little shroom stompers of mine have my schedule on lock down with there recreational activities giving me little to no time... or the wrong time to go stomp around.
> 
> Did manage to get these pups out yesterday after school to start getting there scent on that trail. Took them to a honey hole I checked last week i picked a couple dozen from, didn't stomp around to much as there was some babies barley popping through the leaf litter.
> I pulled up at the spot, got the hounds sprayed down with some critter repellant and set them loose. It didn't take long... Barley got a cold beverage in my hand while i was trying to enjoy the scenery before I heard some yippin and yappen. Would you believe I had to break these 2 little shroom stompers apart as they were wrestling around in that there thick arguing about who's first shroom they spotted was bigger then the others... Wants I got them straightened out and focused on the bounty it was on... Those 2 little stompers started bringimg me handfulls of shrooms at a time. Here's a few pics from yesterday's hunt. They asked if I didn't post pics with there faces so if they run into any fellow shroom stompers from the board out there in that thick there won't be no problems when they see while all they've been finding is stumps!


Beautiful! Makes my heart pound just looking at the photos! What general part of Missouri did you find these?


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> How's the posse been holding up? Only been out 3 times this year, it looks like the seasons just now starting or it's prime and on the way out. Haven't seen a single saddle back and very few may apples coming up.



Well I aint dead yet! I gotta be honest y'all, to say it's been tough for the ol Shroom Posse would be an understatement but ShroomDawg aint no damn quitter and neither is the Posse so today I rounds up ShroomDiggity and the Kirby and off we go baws.

We had slogged around the MO river bottoms on our two previous trips just north of KC and then hit a couple of our early spots in Platte Co, found just enough for the Posse to tease the shroom buds and that was just enough to piss me off! So today we's headed north to billy goat the MO river hills....., yeah, today we's gonna havta earn dem shrooms. Well, we walk a trail as far back in the hills as we can get and decide that we better start huntin before one of us passes out from bill goat exhaustion.
Kirby hits the 1st spot with a few shrooms, may have been 10-15 on that 1st find but they were fresh grays 2-3 inches...., I'm starting to feel a might better. We go a stretch and don't find too much and then I come over a ridge heading down an east bank and there it was, two big ol whiteys on the other side of a fallen log that was so rotten it was crumblin, no rhyme or reason, the spot looked nondescript but I holler over to Kirby and ShroomDiggity and we ended up picking 30 or more shrooms in that general vicinity so now I'm feeling like this day may turn out ok after all.

We look for another 1 hr and I said "frick it!" let's find some terrain an old man can hunt before we have to call in for a Life Flight emergency. We get back to the truck and head back south but we're not discouraged and we damn sure aint no quitters.

Now we're east of St Joe on the 102 and Platte river bottoms workin them sweet Sycamores baws and we start findin um, small/medium white and grays. We hunt for 2-3 hrs and when all is said and done we end up with bout 8-9 lbs total for the day but it wasn't easy...., that's why Shoomin Ain't for Wussies!!!!!!


Here's a few pics from the days haul and of course when ol ShroomDawg's been sniffin and shroom stompin all day he get's a tad hungry and out comes the skillet, eggs and a fine beer.


----------



## newb87

the original morelmama said:


> Beautiful! Makes my heart pound just looking at the photos! What general part of Missouri did you find these?


Thank you morelmoma, found them north of Independence by the mo river.


----------



## newb87

shroomdawg said:


> Well I aint dead yet! I gotta be honest y'all, to say it's been tough for the ol Shroom Posse would be an understatement but ShroomDawg aint no damn quitter and neither is the Posse so today I rounds up ShroomDiggity and the Kirby and off we go baws.
> 
> We had slogged around the MO river bottoms on our two previous trips just north of KC and then hit a couple of our early spots in Platte Co, found just enough for the Posse to tease the shroom buds and that was just enough to piss me off! So today we's headed north to billy goat the MO river hills....., yeah, today we's gonna havta earn dem shrooms. Well, we walk a trail as far back in the hills as we can get and decide that we better start huntin before one of us passes out from bill goat exhaustion.
> Kirby hits the 1st spot with a few shrooms, may have been 10-15 on that 1st find but they were fresh grays 2-3 inches...., I'm starting to feel a might better. We go a stretch and don't find too much and then I come over a ridge heading down an east bank and there it was, two big ol whiteys on the other side of a fallen log that was so rotten it was crumblin, no rhyme or reason, the spot looked nondescript but I holler over to Kirby and ShroomDiggity and we ended up picking 30 or more shrooms in that general vicinity so now I'm feeling like this day may turn out ok after all.
> 
> We look for another 1 hr and I said "frick it!" let's find some terrain an old man can hunt before we have to call in for a Life Flight emergency. We get back to the truck and head back south but we're not discouraged and we damn sure aint no quitters.
> 
> Now we're east of St Joe on the 102 and Platte river bottoms workin them sweet Sycamores baws and we start findin um, small/medium white and grays. We hunt for 2-3 hrs and when all is said and done we end up with bout 8-9 lbs total for the day but it wasn't easy...., that's why Shoomin Ain't for Wussies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics from the days haul and of course when ol ShroomDawg's been sniffin and shroom stompin all day he get's a tad hungry and out comes the skillet, eggs and a fine beer.
> View attachment 6327
> View attachment 6328
> View attachment 6329
> View attachment 6330
> View attachment 6331
> View attachment 6332


 Now that's a worthy size haul and a motivational story proving what happens when a non-quitter don't quit for nothin till the bags are full! You taught newb ain't nothing good comin out of being a quitter but empty sacks!

Yesrerday after I checked the last thing off the list the misses demands get done before I hit the timber, I waisted no time and was gone like a fart in the wind... headed towards north Kansas to check a honey hole I got beat out of last year. I'm glad I made the 40 min journey bc newb jumped on some fresh ones right off the bat... Hit a couple trees that produced 4 or more shrooms and the rest was one here 2 there type of picking... Stomped a sack full of shrooms into the ground that were way past prime, if only i had hit that spot the day we got all the rain newb would of been sittin on some fat sacks.

Only had a 2 hour window before newb had to call the hunt off... But guess who pulls up as newb's walking out with a fat sack of shrooms? That damned ol shroom stomper that hit my hole last year lol... There was 2 of em in a jeep with the doors off on a trail about 20-30 yards up ahead of me, we both made eye contact... I gave the one lad a nod, he nodded back before starting to look away but then sits straight up in his seat and gives me a double take at that fat sack newb had a tight squeeze on in my hand... Then off came his sunglasses before hollering my way "Hey! Did you pick all my shrooms back in that there holler?" I gave that man a grin with a wink before taking a hard left off in that there thick disappearing like a cupcake in a fat kids hand... All in all it was a successful hunt, ain't been a quitter yet even when the pickin gets tough! Newb was dog tired by the time I got home last night, here's a few pics of the bounty from yesterday's hunt.


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> View attachment 6400
> View attachment 6401
> View attachment 6403
> View attachment 6404
> View attachment 6405
> View attachment 6406
> View attachment 6407
> View attachment 6408
> View attachment 6409
> 
> Now that's a worthy size haul and a motivational story proving what happens when a non-quitter don't quit for nothin till the bags are full! You taught newb ain't nothing good comin out of being a quitter but empty sacks!
> 
> Yesrerday after I checked the last thing off the list the misses demands get done before I hit the timber, I waisted no time and was gone like a fart in the wind... headed towards north Kansas to check a honey hole I got beat out of last year. I'm glad I made the 40 min journey bc newb jumped on some fresh ones right off the bat... Hit a couple trees that produced 4 or more shrooms and the rest was one here 2 there type of picking... Stomped a sack full of shrooms into the ground that were way past prime, if only i had hit that spot the day we got all the rain newb would of been sittin on some fat sacks.
> 
> Only had a 2 hour window before newb had to call the hunt off... But guess who pulls up as newb's walking out with a fat sack of shrooms? That damned ol shroom stomper that hit my hole last year lol... There was 2 of em in a jeep with the doors off on a trail about 20-30 yards up ahead of me, we both made eye contact... I gave the one lad a nod, he nodded back before starting to look away but then sits straight up in his seat and gives me a double take at that fat sack newb had a tight squeeze on in my hand... Then off came his sunglasses before hollering my way "Hey! Did you pick all my shrooms back in that there holler?" I gave that man a grin with a wink before taking a hard left off in that there thick disappearing like a cupcake in a fat kids hand... All in all it was a successful hunt, ain't been a quitter yet even when the pickin gets tough! Newb was dog tired by the time I got home last night, here's a few pics of the bounty from yesterday's hunt.


Nice pics! Well Newby aint no nooby no more, you's figured out the secret to shroom huntin...., gettin off the couch and don't quit until your mama's callin. I think I got 2 more shroom stomps left in me, maybe more if the action picks up but it's been a crazy azz year to say the least.

Regular tree patterns have not been very reliable but the live Sycamore stands seem to be the most consistent producer for the Posse. Some are sayin the MO river bottoms were the place to be this year but it just didn't fire up for me and the baws, found a few..., very few! Best spots were smaller river bottoms with Sycamores and some luck in the MO river hills. I'm grabbin the Kirby Tuesday and headin north to see if there are any left from the weekend slaughter, I can guarandamnteeya if the area I'm headin into has been picked it was by some serious shroom stompers, more power to'em because they sure earned um.


----------



## shroomdawg

shroomdawg said:


> Nice pics! Well Newby aint no nooby no more, you's figured out the secret to shroom huntin...., gettin off the couch and don't quit until your mama's callin. I think I got 2 more shroom stomps left in me, maybe more if the action picks up but it's been a crazy azz year to say the least.
> 
> Regular tree patterns have not been very reliable but the live Sycamore stands seem to be the most consistent producer for the Posse. Some are sayin the MO river bottoms were the place to be this year but it just didn't fire up for me and the baws, found a few..., very few! Best spots were smaller river bottoms with Sycamores and some luck in the MO river hills. I'm grabbin the Kirby Tuesday and headin north to see if there are any left from the weekend slaughter, I can guarandamnteeya if the area I'm headin into has been picked it was by some serious shroom stompers, more power to'em because they sure earned um.



Sad to say but I reckon this strange and disappointing morchella esculenta shroom season is over for the Shroom Posse. Not even considering looking above the IA/MO border because it's so dry out there right now and the weeds and under brush are growing like a mutha! Can anyone recollect a spring (March/April) as cold as this one in 2018 in Missouri, not me, strange one for sure and I have to believe that played a part in the whacked out season that never really was....., and then it got warm and pffft it was over!

I'm gonna blame this jacked up shroom season on global warming...., errrr, climate change or maybe chit just happens and mama nature works itself out in the end. Anyways, me and the Kirby gave it one more go this AM and we didn't get skunked but we did come to the conclusion from what we found that the season is nearly over in MO river hills. We found about 5-6 lbs but very few were wet to the touch, most of the shrooms are going to soak out just fine.

Here's a pic of today's efforts and a brief introduction to a new member of the Shroom Posse......, say hello to LawgDawg, yep this little beagle loves to run out on any blowdowns or fallen trees she can find, she's an ornery little pup, just 6 months old but hopefully next year she'll be a little more settled and with a little luck/training she can be the Posse's secret weapon...., either way she's gonna be a part of the family for a long time the good Lord willing.


----------



## swi shroomer

Shroomdawg mushroom posts are one of the things I look forward to every spring. Til next year.


----------



## shroomdawg

swi shroomer said:


> Shroomdawg mushroom posts are one of the things I look forward to every spring. Til next year.


Thanks swi, ShroomDawg is my once a year shroom stomping alter ego, it’s all in good fun....., I think there’s a little bit of shroomdawg in all of us fungus obsessed shroomers. Until next spring God bless y’all, be safe and stay healthy.


----------



## shroomdawg

No predictions this year baws, I'm tired of running my yapper and gettin punched in the baby makers. I can tell y'all one thing for sure, the Shroom Posse's MO river bottom early spots look like S*#T!! Like a damn lake! I don't know if it's worth launching the Pickle on the MO and checking, I think the floods fricked us over pretty good this year so we may have to just forget the Mighty Mo and move on to the smaller rivers and creek bottoms. Anyways I'm just gettin the long winters rust knocked off but I'm not discouraged by all the floodwaters, actually I'm thinkin the conditions may be conducive to some Shroomdawg worthy hauls in the hills if I can get ahead of kb, lol.


----------



## kb

Dawg, I will leave a few behind for you and the posse. What areas do you hunt again? The MO. has screwed the pooch, I just hope they open I 29 back up or getting to some spots is going to get really harrrddddd. Got a tip on a place I might be able to fill some boxes. Problem is its about 450 miles SW of me. Need a private jet. Anyone in your posse that wealthy Dawg?


----------



## Walkabout

shroomdawg said:


> Well I aint dead yet! I gotta be honest y'all, to say it's been tough for the ol Shroom Posse would be an understatement but ShroomDawg aint no damn quitter and neither is the Posse so today I rounds up ShroomDiggity and the Kirby and off we go baws.
> 
> We had slogged around the MO river bottoms on our two previous trips just north of KC and then hit a couple of our early spots in Platte Co, found just enough for the Posse to tease the shroom buds and that was just enough to piss me off! So today we's headed north to billy goat the MO river hills....., yeah, today we's gonna havta earn dem shrooms. Well, we walk a trail as far back in the hills as we can get and decide that we better start huntin before one of us passes out from bill goat exhaustion.
> Kirby hits the 1st spot with a few shrooms, may have been 10-15 on that 1st find but they were fresh grays 2-3 inches...., I'm starting to feel a might better. We go a stretch and don't find too much and then I come over a ridge heading down an east bank and there it was, two big ol whiteys on the other side of a fallen log that was so rotten it was crumblin, no rhyme or reason, the spot looked nondescript but I holler over to Kirby and ShroomDiggity and we ended up picking 30 or more shrooms in that general vicinity so now I'm feeling like this day may turn out ok after all.
> 
> We look for another 1 hr and I said "frick it!" let's find some terrain an old man can hunt before we have to call in for a Life Flight emergency. We get back to the truck and head back south but we're not discouraged and we damn sure aint no quitters.
> 
> Now we're east of St Joe on the 102 and Platte river bottoms workin them sweet Sycamores baws and we start findin um, small/medium white and grays. We hunt for 2-3 hrs and when all is said and done we end up with bout 8-9 lbs total for the day but it wasn't easy...., that's why Shoomin Ain't for Wussies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics from the days haul and of course when ol ShroomDawg's been sniffin and shroom stompin all day he get's a tad hungry and out comes the skillet, eggs and a fine beer.
> View attachment 6327
> View attachment 6328
> View attachment 6329
> View attachment 6330
> View attachment 6331
> View attachment 6332


I really dig your writing shroomdawg. You could write a book and I'd read it. Keep up the good work my man


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Dawg, I will leave a few behind for you and the posse. What areas do you hunt again? The MO. has screwed the pooch, I just hope they open I 29 back up or getting to some spots is going to get really harrrddddd. Got a tip on a place I might be able to fill some boxes. Problem is its about 450 miles SW of me. Need a private jet. Anyone in your posse that wealthy Dawg?


We do quite a bit of early bottom huntin from south of St Joe, then we’ll head north once you start posting about your hauls outta the hills. Lol! I just don’t know if the MO river bottoms are gonna put’m off this year, we’ll probably go this weekend to an early spot to see if anything has popped from these +70 degree days, if we find any we’ll probably head down to the MO bottoms just to see if it’s worth messin with.

As far a anyone in the posse having a jet? Bout the closest thing we have to a jet is the Pickle shroom slayin johnboat, when MF’er gets a good tune on that ol merc it feels like we’re flyin.


----------



## shroomdawg

Walkabout said:


> I really dig your writing shroomdawg. You could write a book and I'd read it. Keep up the good work my man


Appreciate it Walkabout, I’m just tryin to give my fellow shroomers some encouragement and a dab of entertainment, it’s all in fun.


----------



## kb

Well Dawg i would guess you will find some in the bottoms, unless its still mud\water. Sure been warm enough these last few nights. I was down at Weston Bend on the west side of the hills tagging elm a few weeks ago at the height of the flood. The entire Leavenworth bottom was part of the river. I figure it will all be killer next year, don't know about this year. Dad grew up in the bottoms and said they found them the same spring after floods back in the 40's. Good luck! I'll let you know how the hills are doing if I can get to the dang things. OK no jet, Helicopter would be better.


----------



## morelgod

getting ready around the joe town area I can smell them


----------



## morelgod

enjoy the dawg and kbs post on here very good stuff good luck this year should be interesting


----------



## kb

we are gonna kill em MG.


----------



## morelgod

haven't had a chance to go yet but this weekend I will be in the woods got Saturday sunday and took a vacation day Monday for turkeys and shrooms I hope


----------



## morelgod

I will post some pics if im successful in my endeavors good luck and happy shroomin


----------



## morel finder

Hey Dawg, we might need to recruit more shroom sniffers for the posse,because our eyes ain't what they used to be. Average age of the posse is around 60 now. We need land with handicap access and trash despensser's for our soiled diapers.  I really felt like I needed glasses yesterday when we hunted. No ticks equals no mushrooms for the first hunt total. If you don't come home with a tick or two, you know it was early where you hunted, for they are the gate keepers, and the guardians of the prized Morchella mushrooms. Good luck everyone!


----------



## shroomdawg

morel finder said:


> Hey Dawg, we might need to recruit more shroom sniffers for the posse,because our eyes ain't what they used to be. Average age of the posse is around 60 now. We need land with handicap access and trash despensser's for our soiled diapers.  I really felt like I needed glasses yesterday when we hunted. No ticks equals no mushrooms for the first hunt total. If you don't come home with a tick or two, you know it was early where you hunted, for they are the gate keepers, and the guardians of the prized Morchella mushrooms. Good luck everyone!



I got some good news MF'er, the sacred Plum Tree has brought forth it's fragrant blooms today....., which pretty much means we better get our azzes out there in the next day or two, its on baw!!


----------



## shroomdawg

Well, the ol plum tree finally bloomed yesterday and for anyone who's read this thread year to year knows that the sacred plum tree don't lie, it was screaming at the Dawg to get off your azz and hit the early spots. Last night there was a little rain around the KC area so I had to see what was out there this morning. I hit my first spot and started seeing some ink caps and a few Dryad Saddle.....I was liking what I was seeing. Heading over to a hump by a creek that stays wet even when its bone dry and there they were, Sweeeeet Morchellas. Ended up finding around 30 that I brought home for the Mrs but left some to see if they would be any bigger by Saturday, something tells me I'll never know because some damn shroom yuppie with his Kia Soul and Coexist bumper sticker will get there before I get back. I hope the rain comes steady the next 5-10 days, if so this year could be full on spectacular. Ol LawgDawg had to get a little sniff, sniff'm good girl!


----------



## morelgod

Great stuff there dawg I'm north of kc about fifty miles glad to see you are sniffing a few out lol my turn now


----------



## kb

my dad's cherry tree is saying look too dawg. most of that rain stayed your way though.


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Great stuff there dawg I'm north of kc about fifty miles glad to see you are sniffing a few out lol my turn now


It’s time to hit the woods baws, maybe this year will makeup for the past several years that have been a little skimpy. We just need the rain to keep on keeping on.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> my dad's cherry tree is saying look too dawg. most of that rain stayed your way though.


kb, I think the wild plum trees are my best indicator, if that wild plum in my backyard starts bloomin you’d better be thinkin bout shroomin. All the plum thickets were putting out the sweeet smell of spring, redbuds are lookin good....we’ll see how the Shroom Posse does tomorrow, maybe the bottoms, maybe hit my purple spots , they’re always the best for some reason.


----------



## kb

yeah that purple indicator usually means shroomin aint for wussies.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> yeah that purple indicator usually means shroomin aint for wussies.



I’m talkin purplish, ya know like redbuds...lol!


----------



## kb

uh, yeah, so was I....


----------



## morelgod

lol heard that about the purple stuff seperates the big dawgs from the little dawgs


----------



## shroomdawg

Welp! I'd like to tell y'all we killed'm this morning but it wasn't to be. Me, Shroomdiggity and the Kirby hit the same early spot I found a few this past Thursday and found maybe 2-3 lbs....enough for the Posse to get a taste of dem sweeeet Morchellas so I guess we should feel good to have enough for a late evening snack with a cold brewski. Who knows what tomorrow's shroom plans are. I know one of our early spots got frickin dozed over and it's nothing but brush piles...., maybe after a good rain will go check to see if the mycelium gives off one last batch of shrooms. It's sickening to see the fringes of my little slice of heaven falling victim to the ever expanding encroachment of PROGRESS!!!/URBAN SPRAWL!!!!!

One last report for anyone who hunts the MO river bottoms, we checked several spots from Leavenworth down past MO City and it's not looking good....., not sayin there's no areas that could produce but for the most part the bottoms are jacked. 

Here's the pic of our small but much appreciated shroom gatherings.


----------



## morelgod

Well it finally happened today got nine of them I knew I was next dawg and kb lol


----------



## kb

We need rain in the hills of NW. mo. and SW Iowa. I checked some spots today north of me . Ones and twos on a few trees. Finally found an elm in an area that had held runoff and warmed up and got 56 small to medium whites and greys. Most were drying out from the wind and heat.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> We need rain in the hills of NW. mo. and SW Iowa. I checked some spots today north of me . Ones and twos on a few trees. Finally found an elm in an area that had held runoff and warmed up and got 56 small to medium whites and greys. Most were drying out from the wind and heat.



kb, it's going to be slim pickins if the rain don't commence. Me, Shroomdiggity and Tick Boy went back to our early spot and did a clean up from what was left from yesterday. I ain't gonna complain after finding 4-5 lbs. Shroom huntin is pretty spotty in these parts due to lack of rain, seems the season was setting up for a bumper crop and then the rain shut off, not good!

This week could be make or break for the KC area with regards to rain, if we don't get a decent rain soon the weeds, grass, buckbrush and Poison Ivy are going to make shroom huntin tougher than it already is, seems like everything in the timber is growing like crazy but the shrooms.

Here's the shrooms we found this afternoon, believe me when I tell you the baws were happy to find what we got considering how dry the conditions are right now.


----------



## kb

dawg, they are beauties. I thought you guys got more rain down that way, its a lot dryer up here. I found tiny ones that came up and just dried out yesterday in the Flint Hills and today north about 30 miles. I picked a good patch coming up out of S. Kan. on Fri. south of Garnett that were about the size of yours. the ones I got by town today were mostly smalls. Once again the first part of April is making or breaking us. Cooler and rain, to much to ask for a couple of weeks. Tell you Dawg we should have got your posse and hit the OKC area, we could have filled the bed of your truck. Those boys are still on cedar after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Old Elm

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 15234
> Well, the ol plum tree finally bloomed yesterday and for anyone who's read this thread year to year knows that the sacred plum tree don't lie, it was screaming at the Dawg to get off your azz and hit the early spots. Last night there was a little rain around the KC area so I had to see what was out there this morning. I hit my first spot and started seeing some ink caps and a few Dryad Saddle.....I was liking what I was seeing. Heading over to a hump by a creek that stays wet even when its bone dry and there they were, Sweeeeet Morchellas. Ended up finding around 30 that I brought home for the Mrs but left some to see if they would be any bigger by Saturday, something tells me I'll never know because some damn shroom yuppie with his Kia Soul and Coexist bumper sticker will get there before I get back. I hope the rain comes steady the next 5-10 days, if so this year could be full on spectacular. Ol LawgDawg had to get a little sniff, sniff'm good girl!
> View attachment 15212


That’s all good news. THX’z


----------



## Old Elm

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 15868
> 
> 
> 
> kb, it's going to be slim pickins if the rain don't commence. Me, Shroomdiggity and Tick Boy went back to our early spot and did a clean up from what was left from yesterday. I ain't gonna complain after finding 4-5 lbs. Shroom huntin is pretty spotty in these parts due to lack of rain, seems the season was setting up for a bumper crop and then the rain shut off, not good!
> 
> This week could be make or break for the KC area with regards to rain, if we don't get a decent rain soon the weeds, grass, buckbrush and Poison Ivy are going to make shroom huntin tougher than it already is, seems like everything in the timber is growing like crazy but the shrooms.
> 
> Here's the shrooms we found this afternoon, believe me when I tell you the baws were happy to find what we got considering how dry the conditions are right now.





I like that shrooming Stick, nice.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> dawg, they are beauties. I thought you guys got more rain down that way, its a lot dryer up here. I found tiny ones that came up and just dried out yesterday in the Flint Hills and today north about 30 miles. I picked a good patch coming up out of S. Kan. on Fri. south of Garnett that were about the size of yours. the ones I got by town today were mostly smalls. Once again the first part of April is making or breaking us. Cooler and rain, to much to ask for a couple of weeks. Tell you Dawg we should have got your posse and hit the OKC area, we could have filled the bed of your truck. Those boys are still on cedar after 2-3 weeks.



Them Okies absolutely killed it this year, particularly iwonagain, dude must have some prime private ground because it's damn near impossible to get the hauls he's been pulling off public land around here. I'm hunting land that any shroom stomper can hunt so there's a lot of competition for dem shrooms. I got too many damn shroom yuppies gettin ahead of me...I'm thinking I'm losing my edge. I wouldn't mind making a roadie down to OK sometime, probably not gonna happen this year. Have you heard of anyone doing any good around the Fort Riley area? That may still be in play if the rain hits out there this week. 

If the rain doesn't hit the north KC area this week then the posse is going to be chasing the rain. I'm not whining because we're finding plenty to eat but it sure would be nice if we were to get several periods of good rain around these parts to juice up the shroom hauls. I'm holding out hope that the rains start falling and the north areas we hunt fire up big time. I ain't no quitter, hope reigns eternal.


----------



## shroomdawg

Old Elm said:


> I like that shrooming Stick, nice.


Y'all know what wood that shroom shillelagh is made of? That's from the sacred shroom Sycamore tree. Every so often me an Shroomdiggity find the perfect Sycamore branch that is nice and straight with that perfect balance and feel. I feel like the right shroom stick can make a difference....I know, I know, you're thinkin I'm crazy but there's something about finding that perfect Sycamore shroom stick....it's like that stick found you.


----------



## trotline

Glad to hear the elusive morel has made its arrival. My first stomp in the woods will be Tuesday in Platte county. Love this post. May be my last time hunting these spots as I am moving to the Kirksville area. Hope everyone has a great year


----------



## shroomdawg

trotline said:


> Glad to hear the elusive morel has made its arrival. My first stomp in the woods will be Tuesday in Platte county. Love this post. May be my last time hunting these spots as I am moving to the Kirksville area. Hope everyone has a great year


Good luck trotline, them shrooms is out there if'n you're ready to put in the effort and time.


----------



## shroomdawg

shroomdawg said:


> Good luck trotline, them shrooms is out there if'n you're ready to put in the effort and time.



LawgDawg was feeling left out today cuz she didn’t get go shroomin, I had to fix her some shrooms to calm her down.


----------



## Old Elm

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 15940
> View attachment 15942
> 
> 
> 
> LawgDawg was feeling left out today cuz she didn’t get go shroomin, I had to fix her some shrooms to calm her down.



Oh say there, is it safe to feed dogs certain kinds of mushrooms? Mine love raw broccoli.


----------



## shroomdawg

Old Elm said:


> Oh say there, is it safe to feed dogs certain kinds of mushrooms? Mine love raw broccoli.


 LawgDawg got just a little taste, we weren't sure about giving her shrooms either so we made sure it was just a little bit. It's the 2nd time she's ate them and we haven't noticed any adverse behavior.....other than the little turd wants the whole platter....she kept lookin over at me and then over at my beer, I had to shut'r down.


----------



## kb

Dawg I was at the Fort on Sat. Picked less than a pound of drying morels. some small ones had dried up and died. So dry and hot that day that I am not sure even a rain can save it now. they got some rain last night I think but I am not sure I will check it again if I don't hear something good. A buddy of mine got back from Okla. today with close to #40 he picked on his own, I am just a little p------ I missed this one. Retiring this year, it will be the last one I miss. And yeah pray for rain up north, some of those spots have had no rain in April.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Dawg I was at the Fort on Sat. Picked less than a pound of drying morels. some small ones had dried up and died. So dry and hot that day that I am not sure even a rain can save it now. they got some rain last night I think but I am not sure I will check it again if I don't hear something good. A buddy of mine got back from Okla. today with close to #40 he picked on his own, I am just a little p------ I missed this one. Retiring this year, it will be the last one I miss. And yeah pray for rain up north, some of those spots have had no rain in April.


Wow! Near 40lbs by himself? That’s a helluva day right there. Never found 40lbs by myself, the posse had several days in past years where we hit 30-40lbs. Was he huntin the cedars?


----------



## shroomdawg

Took in a quick hunt this mornin and was pleasantly surprised considering how bone dry it's been. Found all sizes, colors, etc. Even found a few around some old dead standing elms that were way past their prime shroom production. Found a few shrooms on the creek bottoms in the Sycamore leaf litter. It's hitting peak season in Platte County we just need one good rain before mid next week and there should be an opportunity to find some honks by next weekend. Here's today's haul .......


----------



## trotline

Found over 150 today on Platte river. Barely above leaf litter and most bent over. Not real fresh but still good enough and bone dry. All sizes. I have one more spot to check out tomorrow


----------



## shroomdawg

trotline said:


> Found over 150 today on Platte river. Barely above leaf litter and most bent over. Not real fresh but still good enough and bone dry. All sizes. I have one more spot to check out tomorrow


Nice find trotline, if we would’ve got about 1-2 inches of rain late last week we’d be killin’m right about now.


----------



## kb

Nice hauls there guys, that rain you got down that way made a difference. I will be headed that way. Dawg, yeah all on cedar. Sometimes they have multiple flushes and you pick small greys next to christmas tree greys with cream colored ones to. All perfect. I have no idea why I have never heard of a cedar flush in Mo. . Just Flint Hills mostly it seems. I really am worried about north of me, may be to dry and to late due to the heat.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Nice hauls there guys, that rain you got down that way made a difference. I will be headed that way. Dawg, yeah all on cedar. Sometimes they have multiple flushes and you pick small greys next to christmas tree greys with cream colored ones to. All perfect. I have no idea why I have never heard of a cedar flush in Mo. . Just Flint Hills mostly it seems. I really am worried about north of me, may be to dry and to late due to the heat.


Overall it’s dry in Platte Co but there’s some places that hold a bit of moisture in the dirt, could be springs around cuz there’s several creeks running through the area.


----------



## newb87

Newb checkin in... It's been a ruff start this season with the slave labor most of us call a job, newb's been puttin in extra labor workin up to this promotion. If that's not enough all the hunny do's, hunny don'ts plus the recreational activities the 2 young shroom stompers partake in... Will just say newb's only been able to stomp around in his top secret spots twice.
The first time was yesterday afternoon, made the call to pull them 2 young shroom stompers out of school to get them boys on that trail... Started off by blind folding them's two eyes with a rag so that newb's top secret spots stay just that! Want's we got there tho it didn't take long before they were on that trail... Gave them both there first swiss army pocket knives, a shroom sack and sent them on there way while all i did was watched... Newb didn't even grab a sack for himself... this was strictly a hunt for them two so that they could pick up on some of that knowledge i was teaching em... I knew it was going to be a successful hunt right off the bat when them 2 hounds got in each others face before wrestling around on the ground arguing about who saw the first morchella! Now let me tell ya lol it was a sight to see... Want's newb broke them apart and set em straight he kicked back, enjoyed a cold beverage and enjoyed sum of the beauty mother nature has to offer... believe it or not wants the hunt was over them hounds brought newb about a pound each! A worthy size haul from each if you ask me! All in all they had one heck of a time trying to out stomp the other. Enjoyed it more then if i was the one doing all the pickin!
Just got out of the woods a hour ago from round 2 but took the Mrs's this time. I tried doing the whole blind folding thing with her like i did the hounds but let me tell ya she wasn't havin it and came off slightly offended... I tried reasoning with her but it was only delaying the hunt so newb gave in. This second spot was not for your average shroom stomper but only for the faint hearted... Even newb started to struggle pushing through that thick timber but the Mrs's kept up and was on my heals! After about a hour of army crawling and bush stomping we were on the trail to some decent sized shrooms... We filled our sacks and had to call off the hunt so we could make it back to the truck in time to pick up the 2 hounds from school. Newb tried to talk the Mrs's in coming back to pick him up so he could clean up the area but she wasn't having that either... She reminded newb the oldest boy has a baseball game which newb already done forgot about want's he started pickin up the shrooms the Mrs's was leaven behind.... Not the haul newb was hoping for but it was better then getting skunked! Have a pretty busy weekend but going to try and hit another spot before the weekends over.


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> Newb checkin in... It's been a ruff start this season with the slave labor most of us call a job, newb's been puttin in extra labor workin up to this promotion. If that's not enough all the hunny do's, hunny don'ts plus the recreational activities the 2 young shroom stompers partake in... Will just say newb's only been able to stomp around in his top secret spots twice.
> The first time was yesterday afternoon, made the call to pull them 2 young shroom stompers out of school to get them boys on that trail... Started off by blind folding them's two eyes with a rag so that newb's top secret spots stay just that! Want's we got there tho it didn't take long before they were on that trail... Gave them both there first swiss army pocket knives, a shroom sack and sent them on there way while all i did was watched... Newb didn't even grab a sack for himself... this was strictly a hunt for them two so that they could pick up on some of that knowledge i was teaching em... I knew it was going to be a successful hunt right off the bat when them 2 hounds got in each others face before wrestling around on the ground arguing about who saw the first morchella! Now let me tell ya lol it was a sight to see... Want's newb broke them apart and set em straight he kicked back, enjoyed a cold beverage and enjoyed sum of the beauty mother nature has to offer... believe it or not wants the hunt was over them hounds brought newb about a pound each! A worthy size haul from each if you ask me! All in all they had one heck of a time trying to out stomp the other. Enjoyed it more then if i was the one doing all the pickin!
> Just got out of the woods a hour ago from round 2 but took the Mrs's this time. I tried doing the whole blind folding thing with her like i did the hounds but let me tell ya she wasn't havin it and came off slightly offended... I tried reasoning with her but it was only delaying the hunt so newb gave in. This second spot was not for your average shroom stomper but only for the faint hearted... Even newb started to struggle pushing through that thick timber but the Mrs's kept up and was on my heals! After about a hour of army crawling and bush stomping we were on the trail to some decent sized shrooms... We filled our sacks and had to call off the hunt so we could make it back to the truck in time to pick up the 2 hounds from school. Newb tried to talk the Mrs's in coming back to pick him up so he could clean up the area but she wasn't having that either... She reminded newb the oldest boy has a baseball game which newb already done forgot about want's he started pickin up the shrooms the Mrs's was leaven behind.... Not the haul newb was hoping for but it was better then getting skunked! Have a pretty busy weekend but going to try and hit another spot before the weekends over.
> View attachment 16962
> View attachment 16970
> View attachment 16968
> View attachment 16966
> View attachment 16964



I wondered if ya wussed out this year but here ya come with the shrooms and a cool story bout your baws. Then you went plum over the shroom stomping top with the Mrs Newb takin in round two. This warms my heart to see a family that shrooms together, stays together or sumthin like that. Seriously, it's good to see you on the forum Newby, it's been dry around the Platte Co area and I haven't made any roadies but if it rains like the weather dude is sayin it's gonna rain I expect to be gettin after dem shrooms like LawgDawg after a rabbit.

Went out with Shroomdiggity late this mornin and hunted bout 3 hours or so and didn't do too bad. It wasn't going too good until we hit our last spot and we hit a mini muthalode...., maybe a 100 or more shrooms on a couple of dead trees...., shrooms were a little dry but I gave'm a drink of H2O and they perked up nicely.

Here's a pic of the haul and as you can see LawgDawg wasn't that impressed.


----------



## morelgod

Went today and didn't do too bad DeKalb gentry county line I had 116 buddy had a few more than that probably maples all small a few mediums no big ones Grey's mostly


----------



## morelgod

Would've had about that many more but ran into a guy about half way thru the draw that had a nice mess that's how it goes on public land lol


----------



## kb

You say you picked those on maples Morelgod?


----------



## kb

Yours bottoms or hills dawg?


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Yours bottoms or hills dawg?



Neither, just some nondescript timber that a few locals hunt, technically it's a no hunt area but I've been huntin in there for over 15 years. A ShroomDawg hasta do whatever it takes, sorry if I offended any landowners but if I don't pick'm there just gonna rot and that's just stupid!


----------



## morelgod

Yea those were on maples kb


----------



## morelgod

yesterday's haul me and my buddy morel magnet hills a few elm more by ash


----------



## morelgod

Here's a pic of a nice cluster from today


----------



## morelgod

my total for the weekend not too bad


----------



## morelgod

Shroomdawg your thread says it all the hills I climbed today definitely ain't for wussies I'll soon be 56 and morel magnet will be 46 the hills kicked out butts lol laying on the porch licking out wounds now belly full of shrooms good luck dawg and kb may your bags be bulging


----------



## morelgod

Surprised by how many ash have not be killed by the ash bore in the areas we were in


----------



## morelgod

Seen alot of other shroomers out today better get out and get them or they will be gone probably gonna lay on the porch for a few days here but hope the rain comes and I'm back out again midweek


----------



## COMO-REN1199

CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP US OUT HERE IN COLUMBIA or BOONE COUNTY MISSOURI? Yesterday we took my daughter back home to Rolla after recovering from ear surgery, we decided to go Morel hunting.. we found 2 morels at the base of walnut tree...about 3 in tall... .. somewhere near low water bridge area. We hunted til after dark.. lol.. better than nothing I suppose.. so we headed back home to Columbia ... we've searched other media sights, fb, interweb, lol.. hoping and praying to read something.. ANYTHING.. regarding info on OUR AREA ... we aren't asking for anyone to give up there sacred spots.. we're just looking for a GENERAL AREA to start. It would be much appreciated if SOMEONE.. ANYONE COULD PLEASE POINT US IN RIGHT DIRECTION. PLEASE♡♡♡♡


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Shroomdawg your thread says it all the hills I climbed today definitely ain't for wussies I'll soon be 56 and morel magnet will be 46 the hills kicked out butts lol laying on the porch licking out wounds now belly full of shrooms good luck dawg and kb may your bags be bulging


Ya know it! I’m gonna be hittin the hills in the next couples of days. After my hunt Friday I woke up Saturday down in my back so I had to heal up over the weekend but I’m feeling better today so this week I should be good to go. I think the hills north of KC should be ready for one big haul with the rain that’s expected over the next few days.....I’m ready to kill it!!


----------



## shroomdawg

COMO-REN1199 said:


> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP US OUT HERE IN COLUMBIA or BOONE COUNTY MISSOURI? Yesterday we took my daughter back home to Rolla after recovering from ear surgery, we decided to go Morel hunting.. we found 2 morels at the base of walnut tree...about 3 in tall... .. somewhere near low water bridge area. We hunted til after dark.. lol.. better than nothing I suppose.. so we headed back home to Columbia ... we've searched other media sights, fb, interweb, lol.. hoping and praying to read something.. ANYTHING.. regarding info on OUR AREA ... we aren't asking for anyone to give up there sacred spots.. we're just looking for a GENERAL AREA to start. It would be much appreciated if SOMEONE.. ANYONE COULD PLEASE POINT US IN RIGHT DIRECTION. PLEASE♡♡♡♡


Not sure where the season is in COMO area, may already be winding down or nearly over. You’re probably looking at heading north of KC towards the IA line. Plenty of public MDC areas to hunt but it’s not easy hunting because you’ll be huntin with a lot of other shroomers who know those areas very well. If the north part of the state gets rain over the next few days there should be decent shroom huntin for the next week or so beginning midweek.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

COMO-REN1199 said:


> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP US OUT HERE IN COLUMBIA or BOONE COUNTY MISSOURI? Yesterday we took my daughter back home to Rolla after recovering from ear surgery, we decided to go Morel hunting.. we found 2 morels at the base of walnut tree...about 3 in tall... .. somewhere near low water bridge area. We hunted til after dark.. lol.. better than nothing I suppose.. so we headed back home to Columbia ... we've searched other media sights, fb, interweb, lol.. hoping and praying to read something.. ANYTHING.. regarding info on OUR AREA ... we aren't asking for anyone to give up there sacred spots.. we're just looking for a GENERAL AREA to start. It would be much appreciated if SOMEONE.. ANYONE COULD PLEASE POINT US IN RIGHT DIRECTION. PLEASE♡♡♡♡


I'm not super familiar with your neck of the woods but I used to take my dirt bike to Finger Lakes and always thought the area looked absolutely killer for the mushies. Never made it out during season though. Devils icebox would definitely be on my radar if I were you but as Shroomdawg mentioned, I'm afraid the season is probably on its last leg out there!


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

ok baws better get off the porch found a nice batch today had some good size to them fresh as could be had to dawg paddle in a couple spots with the rain today lol


----------



## morelgod

Waiting for some of the Dawgs and kb reports you guys should be knee deep in them now


----------



## mellowmushiestl

morelgod said:


> Waiting for some of the Dawgs and kb reports you guys should be knee deep in them now
> View attachment 17860


Wht part of the state are you in!?!


----------



## qercus

We are still finding some new morels in Boone with tall yellows . Many of the Columbia city parks: Grindstone, Stephens Lake, Oakland, produce morels near the creeks in the leaf litter around mature trees. Most of the bicycle trails throughout town are near creeks and good mushroom hunting. Rock Bridge State Park and surrounding natural areas are great for morels. These places, this time of year, are likely full of other shroomers and most are glad to share info, show you their morels and maybe share some tips. 
Good luck como


----------



## shroomdawg

qercus said:


> We are still finding some new morels in Boone with tall yellows . Many of the Columbia city parks: Grindstone, Stephens Lake, Oakland, produce morels near the creeks in the leaf litter around mature trees. Most of the bicycle trails throughout town are near creeks and good mushroom hunting. Rock Bridge State Park and surrounding natural areas are great for morels. These places, this time of year, are likely full of other shroomers and most are glad to share info, show you their morels and maybe share some tips.
> Good luck como



Found a few yesterday, went north, back south and found fresh shrooms, old shrooms and everything in between. Went out this mornin with Shroomdiggity in Platte Co.....maybe 3-4 lbs worth keeping, looks to be over in the KC area. We'll be heading north from here on out.

Few pics from Wednesday......


----------



## kb

nice haul there dawg, pretty tight gills for the size on those beauts. I hear and see pictures of people doing well in the hills up here. Just really not where I am looking I guess. It is prime time from here to the line though, if they are going to be there its now. You would not believe the difference in size between those you had and the little ones I picked yesterday.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

shroomdawg said:


> Ol ShroomDawg's been in training for the past several weeks preparing for the 2015 season. Started my training by frying up the last batch of shrooms from the deep freeze while slamming down a couple of Amber Bock beers, those last shrooms from the freezer put the Ol Dawg on notice that we's officially out of Morchella's and this is of great concern to Dawg and the Mrs.
> 
> So now I'm in the field building up my stamina and endurance, started with a few brisk walks through the woods not far from the house. Did not take long and I moved my training to the river bluffs along the MO river. The 1st few climbs were a bona fide bitch but now I'm barely breathing hard when I hit the ridge.
> 
> I'm calling you out Morel Finder, I know who you are and I think you know me so this year we'll see who's king of the Morchellas in NWMO. This aint a joke so if you want some bring it! I'll be waiting to hear from ya, in the mean time take a look at the last batch of Shrooms the Dawg found May 13 of 2014 just so you know what you're up against. L8R!


This is by far my favorite post on this forum and cracks me up every time I read it. For realz.


----------



## morelgod

Yea this thread is the stuff shrooming dreams are made of nice bags there dawg I knew you were getting warmed up those pics are awesome good luck


----------



## trotline

Hey I’ll be back in Platte county this weekend. Hopefully will have something left to find other than ticks. I’m way up on the shroom to tick count this year. Unfortunately for me the wife is way behind and she doesn’t go out. Them ticks somehow always seem to find her at home. Wonder how that happens? Any more and she may 1. Kick me to the curb 2. Burn my clothes or 3. Strip me down and spray me with the garden hose.


----------



## COMO-REN1199

shroomdawg said:


> Not sure where the season is in COMO area, may already be winding down or nearly over. You’re probably looking at heading north of KC towards the IA line. Plenty of public MDC areas to hunt but it’s not easy hunting because you’ll be huntin with a lot of other shroomers who know those areas very well. If the north part of the state gets rain over the next few days there should be decent shroom huntin for the next week or so beginning midweek.


Thank you...
Someone posted on fb they found some in como on Wednesday
We're heading out now!!


----------



## morelgod

well pulled another 3.5 pounds out of the range hills as the last two times


----------



## morelgod

I meant same hills lol


----------



## kb

good old ash trees. funny i have not picked any off of ash this year. different timbers I guess.


----------



## morelgod

So kb good how did the north east trip go worth going up there


----------



## kb

mgod, I only went as far as eastern Harrison county and it was no good. I should have gone on over past Kirksville it was only another 100 miles or so, its the drive back that gets me. river birch was good in many parts of the state this year, never hunted them in my life that I know of. in That picture they had showed a lot of them were looking a little old and I would think all this rain has ruined most of them by now. I may be done for the year unless I go above HW 20


----------



## morelgod

Sorry to hear that kb but I think it is over went to the rockport area yesterday found one lol i think I'm done too you and dawg have a good rest of the year see ya next year


----------



## kb

yeah not much up that way, to dry in early April.


----------



## shroomdawg

Heading out with Shroomdiggity, probably on my final shroom stomp of the season, heading east and north, maybe the Ol Dawg gets lucky.......stay tuned.


----------



## kb

how did it go dawg?


----------



## morelgod

Waiting on the report Dawn is there still hope


----------



## morelgod

Dawg I meant lol


----------



## kb

I think a bear got em.


----------



## morelgod

Lol


----------



## newb87

View attachment 20086





















Haven't hardly had any spare time this year to stomp around let alone chime in on the forums. Which killed newb by the way, he was having dreams almost every day of galloping around in that there timber picking sacks full of them nice sized shrooms madman posted. Finally was able to catch up on all the posts last night while plotting an adventure northeast... Let me just say newb done got his a** kicked... up one side and down the other.

The Mrs's gave newb a much needed day pass to venture past that MO/Iowa border. Needed to get one more stomp in before I felt content enough to call it quits... Let me just add newb ain't no quitter! Which has to do with getting his a** kicked... Started off 25 miles past the MO border near the sand creek state wildlife area... Not sure what i was expecting but can honestly say after 2 hours of hill stomping newb finally came to the conclusion it was a horrible decision. I kept stompin... kept climbin... Up one hill and down another. I kept telling myself that one tree is right around the corner... But that tree never came... Nore did any sign of a morchella being in them hills. Newb ain't familiar with hunting them hills and quit frankly not sure how you seasoned veterans do it. I felt like I was stomped into the dirt by the time i made it out, pretty sure my boots weighed 20lbs each the way i was dragging. So with my tail tucked between my legs I moved north towards Des Moines stopping near Madrid county by the Des Moines river... Started finding decent shrooms within the first 20 mins, nothing to brag about but enough to make a mess for the Mrs's on mother's day... Managed to find a couple pounds in the 2 hour window I had left.


----------



## newb87

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 17010
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered if ya wussed out this year but here ya come with the shrooms and a cool story bout your baws. Then you went plum over the shroom stomping top with the Mrs Newb takin in round two. This warms my heart to see a family that shrooms together, stays together or sumthin like that. Seriously, it's good to see you on the forum Newby, it's been dry around the Platte Co area and I haven't made any roadies but if it rains like the weather dude is sayin it's gonna rain I expect to be gettin after dem shrooms like LawgDawg after a rabbit.
> 
> Went out with Shroomdiggity late this mornin and hunted bout 3 hours or so and didn't do too bad. It wasn't going too good until we hit our last spot and we hit a mini muthalode...., maybe a 100 or more shrooms on a couple of dead trees...., shrooms were a little dry but I gave'm a drink of H2O and they perked up nicely.
> 
> Here's a pic of the haul and as you can see LawgDawg wasn't that impressed.


You and the posse kept newb motivated from the day I stumbled on this thread... Looking back I was a pup not knowing left from right... Just needed some direction was all, learned a lot from you and the posse believe it or not... Now that i recall i remember telling the Mrs's that one day I'm going to out pick the dawg and posse... Will just say that newb has many more seasons of shroom stompin before I can even consider keeping up with the posse 

You and the posse did pretty dam good this year dawg... you were picking some prime morchella from the start to the end. Those pics had newb jealous of the quality of shrooms you were pickin while newb was shackled down.


----------



## morel finder

I went with the Dawg yesterday up to the Iowa line and we got our ass'es handed to us again. Strangest season ever! We found a stand of shrooms that were turning back into worm food and then you would run into a couple that looked like they just came up. Weird for sure. The Dawg and Shroomdiggity struck out Friday also. I'm sure the Dawg man is home licking his wounds, because he's stomp big steep hills for not much return. He's prolly trying to find the words to sum it all up. lol


----------



## kb

have been getting nothing but stomped on in the river bluffs this year. And I consider myself a so-called "expert" in the Loess Hills since I have lived in and hunted them my entire life. So spotty this year, and most good elm had zero to few. Best reports I heard in the hills involved maples, cottonwood and sycamore. I just tell most newbies, go to the bottoms and walk in circles and save yourself the pain. So don't feel bad dudes " the hills ain't for wussies either"


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> View attachment 20086
> View attachment 20088
> View attachment 20090
> View attachment 20092
> Haven't hardly had any spare time this year to stomp around let alone chime in on the forums. Which killed newb by the way, he was having dreams almost every day of galloping around in that there timber picking sacks full of them nice sized shrooms madman posted. Finally was able to catch up on all the posts last night while plotting an adventure northeast... Let me just say newb done got his a** kicked... up one side and down the other.
> 
> The Mrs's gave newb a much needed day pass to venture past that MO/Iowa border. Needed to get one more stomp in before I felt content enough to call it quits... Let me just add newb ain't no quitter! Which has to do with getting his a** kicked... Started off 25 miles past the MO border near the sand creek state wildlife area... Not sure what i was expecting but can honestly say after 2 hours of hill stomping newb finally came to the conclusion it was a horrible decision. I kept stompin... kept climbin... Up one hill and down another. I kept telling myself that one tree is right around the corner... But that tree never came... Nore did any sign of a morchella being in them hills. Newb ain't familiar with hunting them hills and quit frankly not sure how you seasoned veterans do it. I felt like I was stomped into the dirt by the time i made it out, pretty sure my boots weighed 20lbs each the way i was dragging. So with my tail tucked between my legs I moved north towards Des Moines stopping near Madrid county by the Des Moines river... Started finding decent shrooms within the first 20 mins, nothing to brag about but enough to make a mess for the Mrs's on mother's day... Managed to find a couple pounds in the 2 hour window I had left.


That’s my Newb! You’re not a damn quitter and that’s what separates ya from the run of the mill weekend shroom yuppie....I’ll put a wrap on the season later this evening but right now I’m with the Mrs, the daughter sitting at Texas Roadhouse waiting on the Mrs Mother Day dinner.


----------



## kb

Dawg you kind of summed up what separates a back porch hunter from the real pickers, the cup is always half full, the next big tree is just around the corner. If I thought I was going to get my ass kicked every time I went I would never go. Got to keep the positive vibes going. By the way Newb, Sand Creek is a bitch, to many young hardwoods. I am not sure I have ever found a part that is really good. Maybe down by the stream. I don't go there much and would have told you to steer clear. Hey, you got the wife shrooms for Mother's Day, you are a hero in my family.


----------



## swi shroomer

Love the Missouri posts. I had a bad year in southwest Iowa but kept on truckin’ in spite of my bad luck. Where was all this rain a month ago? Oh well. Still had fun. See ya all next spring.


----------



## kb

Keep on Truckin SW. Maybe next year we will have invented a rain machine.


----------



## morelgod

ok dog and kb about that time I think I can smell them when the southwind gets up this way to st joe must be the ones coming in from mozarkansas lol today had me itching to go look pretty nice out cant wait to hear from you two always like your posts lets keep the shroomin aint for wussies thread going luv it


----------



## wade

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> ok dog and kb about that time I think I can smell them when the southwind gets up this way to st joe must be the ones coming in from mozarkansas lol today had me itching to go look pretty nice out cant wait to hear from you two always like your posts lets keep the shroomin aint for wussies thread going luv it


A little early yet. I took a long hike in the local bluffs. Things are starting to wake up, but the cold coming is going to slow things up a little. I really prefer it not to get in a hurry and have a bad freeze mess things up. I would really think you would need to get a couple hundred south of me in Mo. or Kan. to do much good, but who knows. At least the rivers are not flooding so far. I always tell folks just drive until you hit blooming lilacs and git to pickin.


----------



## morelgod

Yea this cold snap will slow it down for sure right on schedule for a normal year I think second week of April will probably be there start of things here rode the boulevard yesterday and the under brush was barely starting to green up weather will be the key factor good luck this year and keep the thread alive dawg where you at?


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> Yea this cold snap will slow it down for sure right on schedule for a normal year I think second week of April will probably be there start of things here rode the boulevard yesterday and the under brush was barely starting to green up weather will be the key factor good luck this year and keep the thread alive dawg where you at?


Hope the virus did't get him. I figured he drank enough brew to hold it off based on many of his pictures he posts. If every one went to the timber the spread would halt in a week and we all would be saved. Joking aside. It's a tough call on this thing, the Chinese would love us to wreak our economy by shutting everything down and causing massive unemployment, if we can do this in an organized way while we save as many lives as possible we will come out OK. I know I am trying to still spent money without putting myself at risk. Lots of hand washing, trying not to touch my face and avoiding crowds. I went to get a haircut today and paid my barber double in case he has to shutdown soon.


----------



## morelgod

yea im 56 and never seen anything like this its total chaos went to three different stores to get the weekly groceries today only thing I didn't find was butter but will go tomorrow morning in search after they restock one week closer to the motherload might have to pit a apb on the dawg lol


----------



## kb

Getting groceries is kind of like following the trampled grass to that big elm you and everyone else saw from the road, don't expect them to leave any behind.


----------



## morelgod

where you at dog? wheres the posse?


----------



## jslwalls

I read through this thread every year, classic.


----------



## kb

You guys know the Dawg is just cooling his heels and waiting for his magic plum tree to bloom. I think it was a plum, apricot, radish tree or something. Never goes out till it blooms. Dang thing probably died over the winter and he'll realize he missed morel season when the fireworks start going off in July.


----------



## morelgod

lol yea its a sacred plum tree lol dandelions are in my yard in numbers magnolia trees are bloomin wont be long now maybe in a week some in the bottoms if they aint flooded


----------



## morelgod

me and shroom magnet are ready to hit the motherlodes


----------



## kb

Chasing the Motherload is what its all about. Hope springs eternal. Just one day each season needs to be the one where you find morels everywhere you expect them to be and in places they should not be. I am kicking my season off either tomorrow or Wed. Going to drive south until the lilacs are blooming big and the yards are full of dandelions, then I will start pickin and grinnin I hope.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Chasing the Motherload is what its all about. Hope springs eternal. Just one day each season needs to be the one where you find morels everywhere you expect them to be and in places they should not be. I am kicking my season off either tomorrow or Wed. Going to drive south until the lilacs are blooming big and the yards are full of dandelions, then I will start pickin and grinnin I hope.



I'm in the game kb/baws! I had a little delay checking in because of COVID19 concerns....seems ShroomDawg is in the high risk demographic so I had to take extra precautionary measures to ensure my safety....after conferring with several experts in the IT and medical fields I've been assured there's ain't no damn way I can contract this Kung Flu on the interwebs so I'm extremely relieved. Anyways, I'm seeing some folks are finding early shrooms around KC so I'm heading out sometime this week to check an early spot or two.....not expecting much but you have to get out and check the trees and sniff the breeze for that sweeet smell of Morchella's.

I'll be checking in later this week and hopefully I'll have some good news, good luck y'all!


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> I'm in the game kb/baws! I had a little delay checking in because of COVID19 concerns....seems ShroomDawg is in the high risk demographic so I had to take extra precautionary measures to ensure my safety....after conferring with several experts in the IT and medical fields I've been assured there's ain't no damn way I can contract this Kung Flu on the interwebs so I'm extremely relieved. Anyways, I'm seeing some folks are finding early shrooms around KC so I'm heading out sometime this week to check an early spot or two.....not expecting much but you have to get out and check the trees and sniff the breeze for that sweeet smell of Morchella's.
> 
> I'll be checking in later this week and hopefully I'll have some good news, good luck y'all!


Was gettin a little worried that the Kung flu might have got you. Should have known better. Shroomers are to tough. If tornadoes, floods, falling trees and limbs,thorns, ticks, wild boars etc... ain't got you yet no little chinese virus is going to get it done. Besides the timber is much safer than shopping at Wally's world right now. Have to pack the 9mm just to get to the car with toilet paper. What condition is your sacred plum in? I need more rain up north here to the border this week. Getting kind of dry. Hope to go south tomorrow to the rainy areas where the lilacs smell sweet.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Was gettin a little worried that the Kung flu might have got you. Should have known better. Shroomers are to tough. If tornadoes, floods, falling trees and limbs,thorns, ticks, wild boars etc... ain't got you yet no little chinese virus is going to get it done. Besides the timber is much safer than shopping at Wally's world right now. Have to pack the 9mm just to get to the car with toilet paper. What condition is your sacred plum in? I need more rain up north here to the border this week. Getting kind of dry. Hope to go south tomorrow to the rainy areas where the lilacs smell sweet.



The sacred plum tree ain’t talkin yet, the pear trees are finally bloomin and my redbud and plum tree are probably 3-4 days out but I’m gonna go out in the mornin anyways.....I gotta get that first Shroom stomp outta the way. Was thinkin bout takin LawgDawg but I know the little turd will give up my cover.....beagles are not conducive to stealth shroomin


----------



## morelgod

good to hear your still with us dawg let the hunt begin might check a early spot thuesday if I get rained out of wrk i


----------



## morelgod

looks good by next Wednesday some warm temps heading our way hopefully not to hot to quick get ready kb and dawg shrooms in a timber near you real soon it wont be for wussies lol


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> The sacred plum tree ain’t talkin yet, the pear trees are finally bloomin and my redbud and plum tree are probably 3-4 days out but I’m gonna go out in the mornin anyways.....I gotta get that first Shroom stomp outta the way. Was thinkin bout takin LawgDawg but I know the little turd will give up my cover.....beagles are not conducive to stealth shroomin


yeah Beagles are not known for sneaking up on anything, but the little buggers can go all day.


----------



## morelgod

Well dawg how did it go down in the KC area today or did you stay on the porch lol rain on way get ready after the brief cool down next week should be a few little ones pop


----------



## morelgod

I guess the dawgs outing in kc wasn't good enough to report lol where u at dawg


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> I guess the dawgs outing in kc wasn't good enough to report lol where u at dawg


Just seems a little early yet unless you want a walk. I hit some bottoms near KC the other day, just seemed early. But what do I know, someone else most likely had luck somewhere that way.


----------



## morelgod

Seen one yea I in think by next weekend should pick up after this cold spell passes I'm getting antsy lol ready for some I will post up my hunts on this thread good luck in and dawg if you're out there lol shroomin ain't for wussies live on


----------



## wade

It is just beginning here in Southern Indiana Now finding all along the Ohio River. and for Me here in Monroe county Indiana/ Bloomington Red Bud trees are just opened showing their purple leaf
dogwoods barely showing buds now..
Dandelions everywhere. and violets cover our yards....folks are finding the first of small Little finger size Morels and some thumb sized Blacks..
So..its on We will see and find a little more each day now..
i should've been in the woods every day now but can't Yet.. hopefully by Tuesday at the latest


----------



## morel finder

The Dawg is out right now hunting north KC and he’s sent me pic’s of some 3” to 4” ones. Lot’s of 2” and smaller though. I think he said around 20 or more that he’s going to leave for a couple days.


----------



## Morelofthestory402

That's the kind of news I was waiting to hear right there! 2 hours up I80 waiting to take 2 weeks off and quarantine deep in the woods . Looks like its shaping up for me to get after it starting next Sunday which would be earlier than avg .and above average to epic season overall. Hoping the rumors of a year post flood being great for bottoms morels hold true.


----------



## kb

Until the lilacs are in full bloom it always seems hit or miss to me, except for early spots. It is still 10-14 days from the real deal up here around Joe town, unless it gets real hot. Which I hope does not happen. I mean when all the slopes are on, big yellows on the south, smaller whites and grays on the north, and everything in between. Another wide spread rain would be welcome. Then it can quit, stay in the 60's and let them grow nice and slow for a nice long season. If you drive from say Rockport down to KC there is a huge difference in how the timber looks.


----------



## morelgod

Waiting to hear from the dawg lol has the party began dawg or was it a dry run your killing is smalls lol


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Well dawg how did it go down in the KC area today or did you stay on the porch lol rain on way get ready after the brief cool down next week should be a few little ones pop


Welp! Tuesday was no good and Wednesday was just as bad but today I finally stumbled on the first little shrooms in my early spot. Ya know, I was waiting on the sacred plum tree for guidance and when I went out Tuesday it wasn't even showing a single bloom nor leaf......as I was getting in the shroom buggy I heard the breeze whistling through the plum tree's gnarled branches and then I realized it wasn't the breeze ......it was the plum tree mocking me. Frick it! Me and Tick Boy went anyways and observed all the CDC guidelines for shroomin distancing.....we found all of squat and I picked up my first tick so I was somewhat happy about that, you need that first tick just to know if it's warm enough for blood sucking hitchhikers it might be warm enough for shrooms.

I called several of the Shroom Posse baws yesterday and not a dang one wanted to hit it today so I do what I do.......load up and hit it by my lonesome. Went right up to my early spot and there they were ....little grays, y'all know what the hell I'm fixin to do? That's right! I take my iPhone communicator/multimedia/whiz bang Chinese eaves dropping device and start taking some pictures and sending them through the magic of 4LTE RF technology to the Shroom Posse ......now my phone is quackin like a duck.....literally because that's the alert tone....that tone irritates the hell outta the wife. I picked about a dozen of the bigger grays as a preemptive measure. I didn't want some smoked up Shroom yuppie waltzin in my spot, thinkin he's gettin lucky so I removed the obvious objects of every shroomers desire. Probably left 15-20 small ones, didn't stay very long because I found what I was looking for, they're poppin......oh yeah, and then I hear and see's a big ol one ton diesel dually pickup pull into the field access road so I figured I don't need a confrontation with some neck who's gonna be all pissed off cuz the Dawg done stumped his azz!

Anyways, here's a few pics for inspiration. Good shroomin y'all!


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 27284
> View attachment 27286
> View attachment 27288
> View attachment 27290
> View attachment 27292
> 
> 
> Welp! Tuesday was no good and Wednesday was just as bad but today I finally stumbled on the first little shrooms in my early spot. Ya know, I was waiting on the sacred plum tree for guidance and when I went out Tuesday it wasn't even showing a single bloom nor leaf......as I was getting in the shroom buggy I heard the breeze whistling through the plum tree's gnarled branches and then I realized it wasn't the breeze ......it was the plum tree mocking me. Frick it! Me and Tick Boy went anyways and observed all the CDC guidelines for shroomin distancing.....we found all of squat and I picked up my first tick so I was somewhat happy about that, you need that first tick just to know if it's warm enough for blood sucking hitchhikers it might be warm enough for shrooms.
> 
> I called several of the Shroom Posse baws yesterday and not a dang one wanted to hit it today so I do what I do.......load up and hit it by my lonesome. Went right up to my early spot and there they were ....little grays, y'all know what the hell I'm fixin to do? That's right! I take my iPhone communicator/multimedia/whiz bang Chinese eaves dropping device and start taking some pictures and sending them through the magic of 4LTE RF technology to the Shroom Posse ......now my phone is quackin like a duck.....literally because that's the alert tone....that tone irritates the hell outta the wife. I picked about a dozen of the bigger grays as a preemptive measure. I didn't want some smoked up Shroom yuppie waltzin in my spot, thinkin he's gettin lucky so I removed the obvious objects of every shroomers desire. Probably left 15-20 small ones, didn't stay very long because I found what I was looking for, they're poppin......oh yeah, and then I hear and see's a big ol one ton diesel dually pickup pull into the field access road so I figured I don't need a confrontation with some neck who's gonna be all pissed off cuz the Dawg done stumped his azz!
> 
> Anyways, here's a few pics for inspiration. Good shroomin y'all!


The early dawg gets the morels is the morel of that story. Literally. Dad would always make us cover up stumps when I was a kid, so it would look like a good spot sucked. Saw a picture of a few tinies up this way yesterday, after the next 2 days of 80 and some more rain, please rain god, things will be cooking.


----------



## morelgod

Nice finds dawg I was worried for a few days that you were MIA lol gotta work all week this week but will probably be out this weekend on a quest morel magnet will probably be out this week some he gets off at two everyday shroomin really ain't for wussies this year especially with the crap that's going on right now so stay safe and good luck luv you and kbs post good stuff


----------



## morelgod

Dawg those look like bottom shrooms am I barking up the right tree on those


----------



## morelgod

Nice pics dawg but where the cold ones at thought something was missing in those pics lol


----------



## morel finder

The Dawg and and I are heading out in about an hour to go get the ones he left behind the other day. These are rolling hill mushrooms. They are southeast facing slopes with plenty of moisture and cover plus some natural springs that run probably year round. Pics to follow later today hopefully.


----------



## morelgod

Thanks morel finder nice


----------



## morel finder

Ok, so we ended up with around 3/4 of a lb. We didn’t count them but I would guess around 35-40. A few of them were fairly large for early mushrooms. I’m thinking they had been up at least over a week because you could see where the frost nip them on the tops. For the most part though they were 2 1/2 to 3” beautiful fresh grays with a mix of brownish blondes. The Dawg has a pic or 2 he might share when he replies.


----------



## morelgod

Sweet looks like it shaping up thanks for the report keep them coming


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder

I forgot I did have a couple pics!


----------



## kb

morel finder said:


> Ok, so we ended up with around 3/4 of a lb. We didn’t count them but I would guess around 35-40. A few of them were fairly large for early mushrooms. I’m thinking they had been up at least over a week because you could see where the frost nip them on the tops. For the most part though they were 2 1/2 to 3” beautiful fresh grays with a mix of brownish blondes. The Dawg has a pic or 2 he might share when he replies.


Speaking of frost nip. What's up with the polar vortex forecast for Sun- Tues? Going to need the Dawg to use his mystical powers and send that stuff back where its coming from. Is it to much to ask for 60's and rain? I found my first smalls today in a local timber, nothing near as big as yours. Left them to mature. After a couple of hours though I needed an ice bath to recover. It was toasty!


----------



## morelgod

Yea I think a little of a set back from what was about to happen morel magnet found two today in a reliable spot but it will happen just a matter of the right weather after about Tuesday should be good by next weekend hope we get the rain this weekend the last two days have been to got too early get your bags ready baws they are on the way I think by the 20th me and the shroom magnet will be knee deep in them with two turkeys on the ground if I could only find time to get me some crappie to accent the shrooms would be a eaters delight shroomin ain't for wussies lol


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Dawg those look like bottom shrooms am I barking up the right tree on those


No bottom shrooms yet.....I'm not sure what the bottoms are gonna do this year, the floodwater over the past couple years may have fubar'd our spots for a bit.

Posse got out late this mornin, Shroomdiggity, Kirby, and MF'er and we did ok, got enuff to get the woman off my azz, so it's fried eggs, fried potatoes and shrooms tonight.....she gonna be happy baws! Some of y'all know why one member of the Posse is callled Kirby but if'n you don't it goes way back to the Kirby Vacuum salesman that everyone's mama got sweet talked in to buying that super premium Gold Model Kirby for the cool price of like $1000 back in the early 80's....this all went down while the old man was playing golf or some crap. The old man gets home and sees that new fancy carpet sweeper and he knows what the hell went down and he knows they ain't no way he's talking mama into returning that sweeper.....but that thing can suck like ....like....well you fill in the blank of the descriptor of your liking...it worked real good.

That brings us to Posse member Kirby....the Gold Model in shroomin. We hit our first area where we had left a few stragglers on prior hunts and he commences to find a few leftovers, I expected nothing less. Then we get into an area that's got a few more shrooms scattered around and Kirby drops down in to high pile/shag carpet mode and begins to sweep the buck brush and all the Dawg can do is smile....I knew there was a good reason for bringing that baw. When it was all over we maybe had 3-4 lbs but it was good to get back out as a group and share time together....here's a few pics .....good luck to y'all!!

KB, you see that Plum tree and that Red Bud? They're talking to ya baw!


----------



## morelgod

Thanks for that report dawg you always do a great job with a good ole storyline luv this thread I hope to get out this weekend somewhere work is dominating during the week I guess a weekend warrior is better than nothing looks like your posse and you did real mighty fine there baws I would kill for a mess like that right now maybe I can sniff some out lol


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Thanks for that report dawg you always do a great job with a good ole storyline luv this thread I hope to get out this weekend somewhere work is dominating during the week I guess a weekend warrior is better than nothing looks like your posse and you did real mighty fine there baws I would kill for a mess like that right now maybe I can sniff some out lol



I've no doubt you will..... Theses next few nights is gonna be interesting, not sure what several nights of sub freezing nights is gonna do but it can't be good for the shrooms that are up. I'm thinkin down here in the KC area what shrooms are up need to be found pronto.


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 27710
> View attachment 27712
> View attachment 27714
> 
> 
> No bottom shrooms yet.....I'm not sure what the bottoms are gonna do this year, the floodwater over the past couple years may have fubar'd our spots for a bit.
> 
> Posse got out late this mornin, Shroomdiggity, Kirby, and MF'er and we did ok, got enuff to get the woman off my azz, so it's fried eggs, fried potatoes and shrooms tonight.....she gonna be happy baws! Some of y'all know why one member of the Posse is callled Kirby but if'n you don't it goes way back to the Kirby Vacuum salesman that everyone's mama got sweet talked in to buying that super premium Gold Model Kirby for the cool price of like $1000 back in the early 80's....this all went down while the old man was playing golf or some crap. The old man gets home and sees that new fancy carpet sweeper and he knows what the hell went down and he knows they ain't no way he's talking mama into returning that sweeper.....but that thing can suck like ....like....well you fill in the blank of the descriptor of your liking...it worked real good.
> 
> That brings us to Posse member Kirby....the Gold Model in shroomin. We hit our first area where we had left a few stragglers on prior hunts and he commences to find a few leftovers, I expected nothing less. Then we get into an area that's got a few more shrooms scattered around and Kirby drops down in to high pile/shag carpet mode and begins to sweep the buck brush and all the Dawg can do is smile....I knew there was a good reason for bringing that baw. When it was all over we maybe had 3-4 lbs but it was good to get back out as a group and share time together....here's a few pics .....good luck to y'all!!
> 
> KB, you see that Plum tree and that Red Bud? They're talking to ya baw!


Holy Cr--, I am way behind the curve this year. I feel like a rookie who just caught a pop fly on the forehead. Those are as big as what I picked in Okl. on Sunday and had to drive 700 miles of butt ache to get. Man good thing you got those before the big freeze moves in and freeze dried them. Just how far south of St. Joe were you to get those? For real, I never expected anything that big. All I saw up here were no bigger than my thumb. I guess the Holy Plum don't lie. My dad had a cherry tree that was a good indicator, but it gave up the ghost last year and graduated to fire wood. I have heard of some finds in the bottoms, I was thinking like you, to long under water. But them dang morels will fool you every time. One of these times You and your Posse may need to meet up with my One Man Posse to lay waste to some prime morel habitat. I need to recruit some younger pickers to do the leg work and leave the picking to me. You guys rock.


----------



## wade

kb said:


> The early dawg gets the morels is the morel of that story. Literally. Dad would always make us cover up stumps when I was a kid, so it would look like a good spot sucked. Saw a picture of a few tinies up this way yesterday, after the next 2 days of 80 and some more rain, please rain god, things will be cooking.


Yep, Robinbluebird & Me.. always hide the stumps for that same Reason..
they are beginning here in Monroe county Indiana Now.. 
Good times to Yall







Missouri


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Holy Cr--, I am way behind the curve this year. I feel like a rookie who just caught a pop fly on the forehead. Those are as big as what I picked in Okl. on Sunday and had to drive 700 miles of butt ache to get. Man good thing you got those before the big freeze moves in and freeze dried them. Just how far south of St. Joe were you to get those? For real, I never expected anything that big. All I saw up here were no bigger than my thumb. I guess the Holy Plum don't lie. My dad had a cherry tree that was a good indicator, but it gave up the ghost last year and graduated to fire wood. I have heard of some finds in the bottoms, I was thinking like you, to long under water. But them dang morels will fool you every time. One of these times You and your Posse may need to meet up with my One Man Posse to lay waste to some prime morel habitat. I need to recruit some younger pickers to do the leg work and leave the picking to me. You guys rock.



Them shrooms were found 50-60 or so miles south/east of St Joe.....kb, I'm 61, Shroomdiggity is 64, Tick Boy is 59, MF'er is 58........Kirby is the youngster and he's bout 40. You'd be in the wrong Posse if you was looking for young pickers. Maybe a day when we all head north we'll hookup, were all hunting the same damn hills anyways.


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> Them shrooms were found 50-60 or so miles south/east of St Joe.....kb, I'm 61, Shroomdiggity is 64, MF'er is 58........Kirby is the youngster and he's bout 40. You'd be in the wrong Posse if you was looking for young pickers. Maybe a day when we all head north we'll hookup, were all hunting the same damn hills anyways.


Well maybe we can drink a few brews and have Kirby give a shout when he hits a big patch, never thought I would say 40 sounds young. We can just point him in the right direction. What the heck, the hunt is all part of the fun anyways. Nothing like walking up on a big patch and know you earned them. You guys had a great day it looks like, and I can only imagine the back and forth kidding that most likely goes on. Its been years now since I got to hunt with my Dad and brother together. I hunt with a couple of addicts like me a couple of times a year if we get a chance. Just saw a shroomer I hunted with years ago passed away the other day. Put in his obit. that he loved to hunt morels and was pretty darn good at it. Not a bad thing to be remembered for.


----------



## morelgod

Well baws finally got out to three of our early spots only found in one spot though morel magnet found first one then we found a few more he had ten I had nine not bad more on the way get ready kb and the posse it's on


----------



## morelgod

Need this rain and warm up a bit and should be good shroomin ain't for wussies let's go yee haw took a vacation day next Monday for turkeys should be good by then


----------



## morel finder

Good job Morel God! That’s impressive size for what I’m assuming are Iowa morels. If we can all get some of this rain tonight and tomorrow it’s on north, south, east and west. I don’t think highs in the 50’s will hurt us too bad as long as the night time temps stay close to 40. We’ll see though.


----------



## morelgod

Those were found about 25 miles south of joetown morel finder I'm from joetown but do make it to Iowa every year following them wish I could go from Oklahoma to Canada following them one year that would be a good trip maybe when I retire in another six years lol Jackson county is a hot spot right now from my research alot of postings on FB from down that way might have to trip down that way good luck to you and the posse hope your bags are full


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> Those were found about 25 miles south of joetown morel finder I'm from joetown but do make it to Iowa every year following them wish I could go from Oklahoma to Canada following them one year that would be a good trip maybe when I retire in another six years lol Jackson county is a hot spot right now from my research alot of postings on FB from down that way might have to trip down that way good luck to you and the posse hope your bags are full


Well Jackson and everywhere else dang near is finally getting a good soaking. SW Iowa seems to be lacking at the moment but hopefully will at least get some snow. I do hope you get the chance to chase those morels SG. I started years ago thinking driving a hundred miles was a lot now I drive stupid distances in a day to feed the addiction. It helps now to know where the rain was and people posting helps. You may end up like some guys I know up in Alaska if you aren't careful.


----------



## Crystal Lynne

We found 30 good sized yellows this morning. Cooper county.


----------



## morel finder

Crystal Lynne said:


> We found 30 good sized yellows this morning. Cooper county.


Nice fresh ones! Way to go!!


----------



## kb

kb said:


> Well Jackson and everywhere else dang near is finally getting a good soaking. SW Iowa seems to be lacking at the moment but hopefully will at least get some snow. I do hope you get the chance to chase those morels SG. I started years ago thinking driving a hundred miles was a lot now I drive stupid distances in a day to feed the addiction. It helps now to know where the rain was and people posting helps. You may end up like some guys I know up in Alaska if you aren't careful.


I meant MG. Can't even get the initials right anymore. You know like I do how competitive the picking gets around Joetown, the highways and public spots had cars everywhere yesterday. Unfortunately, or I could be greedy and say the opposite, many still don't know what they are doing. Saw a group of three on my way into a timber the other day. They were hunting a north slope already. No point in asking them if they had any luck.


----------



## morelgod

I know that's right kb I don't know how many times ive seen multiple cars at a place only to follow people and pick right behind them lol some people are ground lookers and don't know trees drove thru the bluffs south of town there were quite a few people out and about Saturday lol word must be out I will find my fair share I do every year I know you will too I will keep the shroomin aint for wussies updated on my adventures work has me again this week lolwaiting on the weekend happy happy happy


----------



## morel finder

Friend of mine text me a pic yesterday of his daughters find from Sunday and she had maybe 5 lbs. They looked fresh and they were medium size with a few bigger ones mixed in. She said she picked them in the rolling hills southeast of Dekalb.


----------



## morelgod

Well baws I got the report from morel magnet today seems the weather ain't got no effect on the shrooms he did really well today found alot of small to medium Gray's probably two hundred I wish I could've been there lol work is killing me lol it's on now baws c'mon weekend


----------



## morelgod

Buddy of mine found 14 yesterday right before the snow crazy weather hope it don't ruin the rest but warm is back next week I think it will be just fine they were starting to come on good but this will be a minor setback next weekend they will be everywhere in sure good luck all I have a three day weekend this weekend for turkey season Monday


----------



## wade

Crystal Lynne said:


> We found 30 good sized yellows this morning. Cooper county.


oh..Wow those are Nice..
Thank You for Reporting for all of us


----------



## morelgod

Ok baws here's the update these are from Wednesday from the morel my magnet


----------



## morelgod

Went today for a walk back thru where the magnet found those ones from Wednesday and we found 42 more came home with them and here's what happened lol mamashroom washed them battered them fried them babies up then we ate them oh so good lol second taste I've had so far hope there is more to come with the warm up this coming week will keep ya baws updated from time to time good luck


----------



## wade

morelgod said:


> Went today for a walk back thru where the magnet found those ones from Wednesday and we found 42 more came home with them and here's what happened lol mamashroom washed them battered them fried them babies up then we ate them oh so good lol second taste I've had so far hope there is more to come with the warm up this coming week will keep ya baws updated from time to time good luck
> View attachment 28960
> View attachment 28962
> View attachment 28964
> View attachment 28966
> View attachment 28968


wow you cooks um up real nice


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder

We found these today in Platte County. The Dawg and Shroomdiggity went with me. Some were really fresh and others had been up awhile. Prolly around 5lbs there give or take.


----------



## morelgod

Well baws me and morel magnet are out east of that Joe town about an hour away and don't come this way got stomped out here . Thinking about changing magnets name to tick magnet lol 30 ticks only 3 shrooms for magnet 10 ticks zero for me lol gonna see if we can kill a turkey in the morning good luck .shroomi really ain't for wussies


----------



## morelgod

Well baws here's the update from today went turkey hunting 70 miles east didn't get one lol only found seven shrooms high tailed it back to Joe town found a few locally gonna eat them again


----------



## morelgod

Weird season so far I think it's still a few days away of hopefully breaking loose this next weather will tell the tell I hope good luck all


----------



## morelgod

By the way morel magnet had a little more than me lol hard to keep up with him lol


----------



## morelgod

Haven't heard from kb or dawg in awhile was up with you two no reports you two been laying on the porch lol I guess shroomin ain't for wussies lol I'm working for the weekend but may get a rain day I hope lol that would be a bonus midweek


----------



## kb

I went east yesterday to and it sucked, about a half pound. Was going to drive down to Stockton Lake today. Saw a picture on FaceBook of some boys that had at least #50 they had picked down there. Had to be on cedars or sycamore. No elm down there and a lot of oak and hickory. I don't waste my time in that stuff. Let the ground hunters stumble around in it, dad taught me different. Got around to late today so I stayed local. Went down south between me and KC. to find some loaded elm. Hit one with over 50 and 30 minutes later another for 78. Hit a few that just had 2 or 3. Nice 2-4 inch tight gilled creams and yellows. Some smaller grays on a north slope. Most likely between 3-4 lbs. No bad ones in the bunch. The way shroomin used to be done before all the elm disappeared. Walked a lot of timber with nothing because they were nothing trees. Was surprised that I did not find any on some ash. The next 7- 10 days are the peak around here, then its time to go north.


----------



## morelgod

Good to hear you gotem kb I think it's going to happen real quick I'm ready where you at dawg ? Lol


----------



## morel finder

The Dawg and I went this morning and found 2 or 3 lbs of mixed fresh ones and some we missed. He works second shift and he must be to Dawg tired to get on here and offer up any stories. Like KB said, they seem to be on elms mainly for us. If you find the classic split red barked elm tree this year, you might get a 10 lb pick off from it. The season is moving along pretty quick now and the grasses and weeds are claiming their territory back in a hurry. Good luck all!


----------



## morel finder

Here is my take from this morning.


----------



## morelgod

Nice mfer I knew you and the dawg and possee would be somewhere in them with has me out of the hunt to but Saturday is coming good luck


----------



## kb

I hit some more elm today. Found no loaded elm like yesterday, but most had something on them if only 1 or 2. Some small north slope to bigger yellows on a south slope. Left nothing on the ground as to old. Nice to at least have a chance at some big trees like finder said. Its one of the fun things about morel pickin. You never can tell what is over the hill, just keep walkin. Could use a little more rain though. It might bring a few more up except on south slopes. I did leave some tiny grays on a north slope, and it looked like more would come with a little rain. I hope so, its a mile hoof to that tree when I go back. Ended up with about #1.5.


----------



## morelgod

Well baws the magnet got into them again today about 3 pounds he said still waiting for the weekend or a rain day for me lol maybe a decent shot of that rain day tomorrow and I'll go get me some or Saturday for sure good luck


----------



## shroomdawg

Ya know I still haven't gone north of Platte City yet and the Dawg is still findin them shrooms. Went out this mornin with Tick Boy, ShroomDiggity, and MF'er and we did pretty dang good considering we ain't really done that good by past years standards. What happen to the 20-30-40 lbs muthalodes.....I ain't gonna whine about it, the wife is getting plenty to eat so she's off my azz. 

We headed out this mornin knowin the rain was comin but we's already committed to the hunt so off we go into the briars, brambles and the dreaded locust trees......y'all ever stepped down on one of those 4 inch spikes that's dropped from a locust tree? It ain't a thorn its a fricking spike that goes right through my cheap azz rubber muck boots....that's right, Shroomin ain't for wussies, step down on one of those suckers and you'll see what I mean.

Anyways we head off into an area we hadn't hunted for a few years, the Dawg and ShroomDiggity are paired up and TickBoy and MF'er head off on another path. We jumped the creek and it wasn't long before ShroomDiggity finds a decent medium gray and I find a small yellow.......I'm startin to think maybe we're re gonna kick some Shroom azz today. We keep working up the north facing bank from the creek and now we start findin dem shrooms baws! They was in the grass, in the moss, sticking outta the banks on a creek....all sizes. Wasn't long and here comes MF'er and TickBoy, that MF'er baw was hungry for shrooms and he knew the Dawg done sniffed out a Shroom hatchery.....and here he comes, got his hands behind his back, scanning the terrain, focusing that Shroom zoom eyeball right down on every dang shroom me and ShroomDiggity missed.....yeah he starts findin the suckers under our nose....you might say I'm use to this crap after 40 some odd years but it still makes me laugh to myself when MF'er says......"You didn't want these shrooms?" I tell'm I left him some stragglers so he won't get discouraged. 

MF'er! I'm fixin to change your Posse name from Morel Finder to ShroomSquatch....the dude is like a Squatch when he's huntin shrooms.....its like one second he's there then he's gone and then he reappears like some interdimensional ShroomSquatch holding a bag of goodies.

In all seriousness, it was good to get out with the brothers and we found a few so here's the haul....well sorta a haul by today's standards.


----------



## morel finder

ShroomSquatch.... Hmm.... It’s kinda got a ring to it... I LIKE IT... I come sneaking in on your pick’n and start a ripp’n then I’m gone!


----------



## morelgod

Good to hear from ya dawg I knew you and the posse would be in them stayed close today only about a half pound buddy had about a half pound gonna turkey hunt for a bit in the morning with the morel magnet then get after it for some shrooms twisted the knee a little today kinda sore shroomin ain't for wussies for real have had my share of thorny locust had one on my arm for two years finally got it out lol


----------



## morelgod

No turkey but managed about a half pound of shrooms lol


----------



## kb

shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 30268
> Ya know I still haven't gone north of Platte City yet and the Dawg is still findin them shrooms. Went out this mornin with Tick Boy, ShroomDiggity, and MF'er and we did pretty dang good considering we ain't really done that good by past years standards. What happen to the 20-30-40 lbs muthalodes.....I ain't gonna whine about it, the wife is getting plenty to eat so she's off my azz.
> 
> We headed out this mornin knowin the rain was comin but we's already committed to the hunt so off we go into the briars, brambles and the dreaded locust trees......y'all ever stepped down on one of those 4 inch spikes that's dropped from a locust tree? It ain't a thorn its a fricking spike that goes right through my cheap azz rubber muck boots....that's right, Shroomin ain't for wussies, step down on one of those suckers and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Anyways we head off into an area we hadn't hunted for a few years, the Dawg and ShroomDiggity are paired up and TickBoy and MF'er head off on another path. We jumped the creek and it wasn't long before ShroomDiggity finds a decent medium gray and I find a small yellow.......I'm startin to think maybe we're re gonna kick some Shroom azz today. We keep working up the north facing bank from the creek and now we start findin dem shrooms baws! They was in the grass, in the moss, sticking outta the banks on a creek....all sizes. Wasn't long and here comes MF'er and TickBoy, that MF'er baw was hungry for shrooms and he knew the Dawg done sniffed out a Shroom hatchery.....and here he comes, got his hands behind his back, scanning the terrain, focusing that Shroom zoom eyeball right down on every dang shroom me and ShroomDiggity missed.....yeah he starts findin the suckers under our nose....you might say I'm use to this crap after 40 some odd years but it still makes me laugh to myself when MF'er says......"You didn't want these shrooms?" I tell'm I left him some stragglers so he won't get discouraged.
> 
> MF'er! I'm fixin to change your Posse name from Morel Finder to ShroomSquatch....the dude is like a Squatch when he's huntin shrooms.....its like one second he's there then he's gone and then he reappears like some interdimensional ShroomSquatch holding a bag of goodies.
> 
> In all seriousness, it was good to get out with the brothers and we found a few so here's the haul....well sorta a haul by today's standards.


I to have suffered the dreaded Locust Thorn In Foot Syndrome. Got in a hurry to hit a road elm, jumped out in my Chinese Nikes, picked 4 and drove a thorn to the bone in my next step. You would know it was the very first tree of the day. Of course Dad and little brother enjoyed every minute of my ordeal. That is the way of group hunts, your pain is their gain. Pulled that sucker out, and put on the boots. We had just drove 150 miles to one of our best spots and I was going to hunt if I had to crawl to do it. Shroomin Aint For Wussies. And what the hell, wasn't like I got stuck in the eye. Nice of you Dawg to leave those behind for the others, I do that sometimes to. Shrooms seem to be growing slow and staying nice this year. That is a nice haul you guys got there without a mega drive. I hear you on the lack of those 20 plus pound days. Just not as many elm I guess. It has been a long time since I have picked that much on elm. Bottoms can still kick them out if you can beat the hordes to them. Lot more people crawling, boating, frolicking through the timbers now. When I drove into Bluffwoods the other day I had to double check and make sure I was not at Walmart, the place had cars everywhere. They see those pictures like yours and think its as easy as going to the local Walgreens. Then I see them on Facebook looking to buy. I hear they are coming on north of me Dawg. I was near the border today but up I 35. Nothing even close to the size of those monsters you have. If I knew how to post a picture it would help. Could be my 12 year old phone is incapable. Have you heard anything coming from any bottoms? I have not heard good things about the Mo.


----------



## morel finder

Here’s the bounty from this morning walk. This is Holt County, so it’s working North of us now. One elm put off 75 of these in this mess. Got a shot of the Kirby, Dawg and Shroomdiggetty walking with their loot.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> I to have suffered the dreaded Locust Thorn In Foot Syndrome. Got in a hurry to hit a road elm, jumped out in my Chinese Nikes, picked 4 and drove a thorn to the bone in my next step. You would know it was the very first tree of the day. Of course Dad and little brother enjoyed every minute of my ordeal. That is the way of group hunts, your pain is their gain. Pulled that sucker out, and put on the boots. We had just drove 150 miles to one of our best spots and I was going to hunt if I had to crawl to do it. Shroomin Aint For Wussies. And what the hell, wasn't like I got stuck in the eye. Nice of you Dawg to leave those behind for the others, I do that sometimes to. Shrooms seem to be growing slow and staying nice this year. That is a nice haul you guys got there without a mega drive. I hear you on the lack of those 20 plus pound days. Just not as many elm I guess. It has been a long time since I have picked that much on elm. Bottoms can still kick them out if you can beat the hordes to them. Lot more people crawling, boating, frolicking through the timbers now. When I drove into Bluffwoods the other day I had to double check and make sure I was not at Walmart, the place had cars everywhere. They see those pictures like yours and think its as easy as going to the local Walgreens. Then I see them on Facebook looking to buy. I hear they are coming on north of me Dawg. I was near the border today but up I 35. Nothing even close to the size of those monsters you have. If I knew how to post a picture it would help. Could be my 12 year old phone is incapable. Have you heard anything coming from any bottoms? I have not heard good things about the Mo.




MF'er, ShroomDiggity and Tick Boy went down over a week ago and checked our best bottom spots and they're fricked......that water set in them bottoms for over 2-3 months last year and that's all she wrote for awhile. I'm thinkin maybe in a year or two we should start to see some improvement on the bottoms when the trees that died from the flood begin blowing over and breaking off.....root wads baw!


----------



## Inthewild

morel finder said:


> View attachment 30508
> View attachment 30510
> Here’s the bounty from this morning walk. This is Holt County, so it’s working North of us now. One elm put off 75 of these in this mess. Got a shot of the Kirby, Dawg and Shroomdiggetty walking with their loot.


@guff76 Deez boyz could learn to use a Morel Club, don't you think? Love it!


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Deez boyz could learn to use a Morel Club, don't you think? Love it!


Yup the good ol morel club, don't leave home without it yall


----------



## morelgod

Nice haul posse and dawg


----------



## MoShroomer

Finally got into them pretty well... picked 5 lbs yesterday and were going to hit it again when these rains subside today...


----------



## morel finder

Nice find! Going tomorrow with the posse and Dawg... I’ll keep y’all posted.


----------



## shroomdawg

morel finder said:


> Nice find! Going tomorrow with the posse and Dawg... I’ll keep y’all posted.


Ya know, I've been huntin these shrooms a long time, let me tell ya a little story of how you don't want your Shroom huntin day to start. It it no thang that I see a couple of clunkers settin in the pull in as we's arrives.....probably turkey hunters so I'm no too concerned becuz I'm going way the hell back in them thar hills. I know Shroom yuppies and most run of the mill shroomers ain't walkin 30 minutes up and down the MO River bluffs before they ever look down for a Shroom.....but that's how the Posse rolls, we go long and deep....into the woods. The Posse heads up the trail and it ain't long and MF'er says, "we need to take a break, we need to take'r slow, we ain't 50 years old anymore" and he's sucking air. I look back at the two Posse youngsters (Ricky Flintstone and Kirby) to see how they're holding up. Flinstone is sucking air but it's through a cigarette, he ain't bothered no ways, Kirby......he's pumped up ready to pick up the dang pace. Well we gave MF'er a little break and we finish the 30 minute walk of hell. MF'er, Kirby, and Ricky Flintsone take off to an area we had done fairly well on Saturday.......me and ShroomDiggity take off for an area we think might produce some Monsta Shrooms.......we's thinkin we got something for their azzes when we meet back up later for braggin rights.


We slink into the timber like two old copperheads lookin for Shroom yuppies...I can feel it, I know it's me and ShroomDiggity's day, we's gonna finally school ol MF'er once and for all with a 10-15 lb sack of shrooms. The trees are lookin good, the breeze is wafting with the sweeet smell of Morchellas in the spring air.......and then I hear something, ShroomDiggity done heard it too.....voices. I'm startin to wonder if frickin MF'er high stepped his azz ahead of us and got on our honey hole SE exposure bank. My 61 year old ears, having been blown out over the years with southern rock music playing at 120 decibels....they don't hear like they use to, but I know what I'm hearing is some other shroomers. But who are these baws? They can't be rooks, we're back in Dawg country, ya know Shroomin Ain't For Wussies deep in the brush, brambles, poison ivy/oak.....it's bad y'all! Me and ShroomDiggity hold our positions and I remove a little earwax buildup and now I can hear a little better. Y'all ain't gonna believe what I'm hearing. I hear these Shroom intruders counting shrooms as they're picking, I mean they're giddy over across the holler talking so loud and proud and I'm thinkin that doesn't sound like MF'er but I'm not sure either.

I got one signal bar on my Chinese manufactured communicator, so now I'm calling MF'er to see if that's them in our targeted spot......no answer, I call again, no answer.....hmmm. My mind is running wild, I'm thinking MF'er is too busy picking to answer so now I'm calling Kirby. Kirby picks up and I say where y'all at? He says over where we found'm Saturday. Well this isn't a good start because I can't run over on my hill cussing at MF'er because it's some other Shroom stompers that done got the jump on the Dawg. Now MF'er is calling me, tells me they already got two pounds....sonofabiscuit! Pressures on now, the Dawg has to find some new Shroom stompin area.....I ain't worried, I'm ShroomDawg dang it!

I'm wrapping this story up but y'all know I got some shrooms, me and ShroomDiggity ended up with about 4-5 lbs. MF'er called me again and said they were already headin down the trail to the truck so me and ShroomDiggity beeline down to the pull in. I says let check out those bags baws. Kirby has a nice sack, probably 3-4 lbs and Ricky Flinstone has 1-2 lbs. I ask MF'er where his sack is and he holds up a wad of cash and says right here Dawg! Say what! Earlier, MF'er was setting there admiring his haul and a couple walked by and told MF'er he's seems to have done pretty well and they hadn't found a thing.....dude pulled out the lettuce and bought the dang shrooms right off the tailgate. I said how much did he pay ya? MF'er says $75. I said For how many lbs? He says 4-5 lbs. I ain't buying it. MF'er knows I had him beat today so he unloads the evidence. I already told y'all..... After 45 years I'm use to this BS!

I have proof of my find and MF'er doesn't so I'm declaring victory!!!!


----------



## morelgod

Nice haul y'all how far north did you baws go past St Joe great story by the way dawg


----------



## morel finder

Dawg, you’re right on all accounts for today’s hunt but I screwed myself selling them Shrooms. If somebody would of said I’ll pay you $75 dollars and you go walk this track of land and be back in 3 hr’s I would of said go f... yourself! He caught me off guard and I was still delirious from lack of oxygen baw. If I would of been on my game I would of said these dang things are gonna cost you no less than a $100 bill and you’re still making out like a champ. I figured he would be on one of these shroom sites showing my find to y’all claiming he found them. Prolly 15lbs was found today between all of the posse loot. Not bad for a few hours of stomping and romping the hills of NW Mo.


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Nice haul y'all how far north did you baws go past St Joe great story by the way dawg



We's bout to the Iowa line, the hills are on but it's not an easy hunt........one good rain and I may give it another go on the NW facing slopes.


----------



## kb

I think the hills have grown over the years to. I just spent 5 hours or so chugging up and down just over the Iowa border. I like taking from the non-mizzou states, had a guy in Kansas moaning about why I was way out in Kan. picking his morels yesterday. Dumb question, because you have not picked them yet is the answer. Lucky today was a cool day. Picked close to #3 of great north slopers. The last elm I hit was the best one I found with 27 small to medium grays. The bluffs do weed out the front porch pickers from the dedicated mother load chasers. If you guys got #15 dawg I may need to move back south and look for bigger ones. I still saw many small ones so the season has a little leg left to it.


----------



## morelgod

Got in a few today baws me and morel magnet


----------



## morelgod

The ones laying out on sidewalk was my haul morel magnet had a little more than me but he always does lol and believe you me it was a hunt not for wussies lol


----------



## morelgod

Found a turkey nest with 11 this in it today


----------



## morelgod

One little shed antler also it's in the 3rd pic in back of truck two pointer


----------



## morelgod

Good luck y'all I think it is winding down


----------



## morel finder

Dang man, you guys did good! I agree, unless we get a good rain up by the Iowa line we’re prolly done. How far north of St Joe did you pick these?


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> The ones laying out on sidewalk was my haul morel magnet had a little more than me but he always does lol and believe you me it was a hunt not for wussies lol


The hills are where wussies go to die, if that's where you got those. Nice job. I spent 2 days walking over flood driftwood on hillsides in Kansas, and the next 2 going up and down, one time almost falling down, steep hills in SW Iowa this week. Knee shot to hell, arches hurt, back aches, scratches up and down both arms and shins, a puncture would in my scalp and ear from a honey locust, sure wish morel season started all over again next week. Farther north is the only choice now.


----------



## kb

Meant puncture wound in scalp. Add sun fried brain to the list.


----------



## morelgod

Got those up by the iowa line in the hills I have a few new battle scars on me too kb tripped over a unseen Barb wire fence, gout toe is killing me knees shot to hell various thorns in legs head and arms looks like I got in a fight with a bobcat lol but would do it all again the thrill of finding those big patches is worth it it's been a decent year for me can't complain found and ate alot shroomin definitely ain't for wussies


----------



## kb

Yeah MG, I think the Cong set up those shin high barb wire fences in the Nam, and somehow they got into our timbers. I hit one of those on a down slope at Brickyard a few years back. As any good picker would do, protection of the haul came first. I protected them with my body as I tumbled 10 feet down the hill and fetched up against a large oak. Morels came out without a scratch, not so my body. I think I am still removing thorns from my body from last year. I like high 50 days so I can put on a protective layer of nylon. If it does not pour to much I may hit some slopes north or NE of me tomorrow to see what is left. Season for me is not officially over until the Locust Bloom and start filling the air with the scent of another season ending. Seems bobcats are the least of our worries, a friend of mine had an encounter with a mountain lion in a tree in SE. Nebraska the other morning. Just what I need to worry about. I hate carrying the 9 through the timber with me , but I aint going to be no Kibbles and Bits.


----------



## Kirby

shroomdawg said:


> Ya know, I've been huntin these shrooms a long time, let me tell ya a little story of how you don't want your Shroom huntin day to start. It it no thang that I see a couple of clunkers settin in the pull in as we's arrives.....probably turkey hunters so I'm no too concerned becuz I'm going way the hell back in them thar hills. I know Shroom yuppies and most run of the mill shroomers ain't walkin 30 minutes up and down the MO River bluffs before they ever look down for a Shroom.....but that's how the Posse rolls, we go long and deep....into the woods. The Posse heads up the trail and it ain't long and MF'er says, "we need to take a break, we need to take'r slow, we ain't 50 years old anymore" and he's sucking air. I look back at the two Posse youngsters (Ricky Flintstone and Kirby) to see how they're holding up. Flinstone is sucking air but it's through a cigarette, he ain't bothered no ways, Kirby......he's pumped up ready to pick up the dang pace. Well we gave MF'er a little break and we finish the 30 minute walk of hell. MF'er, Kirby, and Ricky Flintsone take off to an area we had done fairly well on Saturday.......me and ShroomDiggity take off for an area we think might produce some Monsta Shrooms.......we's thinkin we got something for their azzes when we meet back up later for braggin rights.
> 
> 
> We slink into the timber like two old copperheads lookin for Shroom yuppies...I can feel it, I know it's me and ShroomDiggity's day, we's gonna finally school ol MF'er once and for all with a 10-15 lb sack of shrooms. The trees are lookin good, the breeze is wafting with the sweeet smell of Morchellas in the spring air.......and then I hear something, ShroomDiggity done heard it too.....voices. I'm startin to wonder if frickin MF'er high stepped his azz ahead of us and got on our honey hole SE exposure bank. My 61 year old ears, having been blown out over the years with southern rock music playing at 120 decibels....they don't hear like they use to, but I know what I'm hearing is some other shroomers. But who are these baws? They can't be rooks, we're back in Dawg country, ya know Shroomin Ain't For Wussies deep in the brush, brambles, poison ivy/oak.....it's bad y'all! Me and ShroomDiggity hold our positions and I remove a little earwax buildup and now I can hear a little better. Y'all ain't gonna believe what I'm hearing. I hear these Shroom intruders counting shrooms as they're picking, I mean they're giddy over across the holler talking so loud and proud and I'm thinkin that doesn't sound like MF'er but I'm not sure either.
> 
> I got one signal bar on my Chinese manufactured communicator, so now I'm calling MF'er to see if that's them in our targeted spot......no answer, I call again, no answer.....hmmm. My mind is running wild, I'm thinking MF'er is too busy picking to answer so now I'm calling Kirby. Kirby picks up and I say where y'all at? He says over where we found'm Saturday. Well this isn't a good start because I can't run over on my hill cussing at MF'er because it's some other Shroom stompers that done got the jump on the Dawg. Now MF'er is calling me, tells me they already got two pounds....sonofabiscuit! Pressures on now, the Dawg has to find some new Shroom stompin area.....I ain't worried, I'm ShroomDawg dang it!
> 
> I'm wrapping this story up but y'all know I got some shrooms, me and ShroomDiggity ended up with about 4-5 lbs. MF'er called me again and said they were already headin down the trail to the truck so me and ShroomDiggity beeline down to the pull in. I says let check out those bags baws. Kirby has a nice sack, probably 3-4 lbs and Ricky Flinstone has 1-2 lbs. I ask MF'er where his sack is and he holds up a wad of cash and says right here Dawg! Say what! Earlier, MF'er was setting there admiring his haul and a couple walked by and told MF'er he's seems to have done pretty well and they hadn't found a thing.....dude pulled out the lettuce and bought the dang shrooms right off the tailgate. I said how much did he pay ya? MF'er says $75. I said For how many lbs? He says 4-5 lbs. I ain't buying it. MF'er knows I had him beat today so he unloads the evidence. I already told y'all..... After 45 years I'm use to this BS!
> 
> I have proof of my find and MF'er doesn't so I'm declaring victory!!!!


----------



## morel finder

The time is fast approaching fellow Shroomers that we all wait for. The Posse was going to make a run to Oklahoma this year, but the rain shut off, and other than Iwonagain, I’m not seeing a huge amount being posted. It would of been the first time for us to go that far south and we prolly would of been unsuccessful. We know nothing about the area or the trees in OK.

We’re heading out tomorrow morning for our first peek at our early spot in KC area. I’m not expecting to find any but if we see some little grays I’ll take a pic and leave them to grow. The Dawg is licking his chops for the first hunt of 2021. Temps are good but we need a good rain sooner than later. Stay tuned!


----------



## yocham85

Southern Oklahoma is haven a decent season. Central is spoty. Kinda a strange year. The okc area produces well every year its seems. Central Oklahoma always does well in the cedars I never do well in the cedar. Ash, cotton wood, elm and locuas trees are the ones that do well for me. I am more eaten the Central Oklahoma. The sand creeks seem to be producing also. Some people aint find any other are pullen 2 to 3 hundred. Just got to find the right spot this year.


----------



## morelgod

Ok dawg and the posse where you at there is a fungus among us kb no finds yet time to get off the porch baws lets see some posts what does the plum tree look like dawg


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Ok dawg and the posse where you at there is a fungus among us kb no finds yet time to get off the porch baws lets see some posts what does the plum tree look like dawg


We’re gonna go in the morning. I’ve held back on talking too much and talking too early, don’t wanna put any extra pressure on the Posse. You mentioned the sacred Plum tree, it’s dang near full bloom. When the Plum trees a bloomin, you better get your azz shroomin.


----------



## morelgod

Cool let me know how ya baws do might venture around saturday in the rain


----------



## jslwalls

Every year I read this thread from start to finish. It’s the best


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> Ok dawg and the posse where you at there is a fungus among us kb no finds yet time to get off the porch baws lets see some posts what does the plum tree look like dawg


Really just been cooling my heels. I have seen small ones, but since no one else was looking I let them grow. They are definitely out. I thought I would do a slow start this year and finish strong. All signs point to a big cluster---- of morels in N. Mo and north into iowa. In my 6th decade I ran out of steam last year and may need to learn to pace myself a little. You know kind of like those wussie NBA players that take games off because they are so worn out. Not that I watch those jerks anymore. I cancelled them, not enough diversity. If the plum tree says go it's time. Expecting a good pic from the posse. Its morel pickin time you fanatics.


----------



## morelgod

Good to hear from you kb. Gonna sniff around a little tomorrow probably. Me and morel magnet


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> Good to hear from you kb. Gonna sniff around a little tomorrow probably. Me and morel magnet


Won't find any old ones for sure.


----------



## WalleyeBob

kb said:


> The hills are where wussies go to die, if that's where you got those. Nice job. I spent 2 days walking over flood driftwood on hillsides in Kansas, and the next 2 going up and down, one time almost falling down, steep hills in SW Iowa this week. Knee shot to hell, arches hurt, back aches, scratches up and down both arms and shins, a puncture would in my scalp and ear from a honey locust, sure wish morel season started all over again next week. Farther north is the only choice now.


Driftless area, north east iowa will separate men from boys. Tons of morels nobody dares to find.


----------



## guff76

jslwalls said:


> Every year I read this thread from start to finish. It’s the best


I second that one. Damn good thread!!


----------



## guff76

Also hadn't heard about plum trees till you all talking bout them. Thanks guys you learned me something. Could also be not many plum trees around me, I might just have to plant one so I have one n use it also for a shroom sign.


----------



## Kirby

Found this little guy two days ago in Saint Joe! They’re definitely starting!


----------



## kb

WalleyeBob said:


> Driftless area, north east iowa will separate men from boys. Tons of morels nobody dares to find.


That is a unique area up there. I do believe the hills are even steeper and higher than the Loess Hills I hunt along the Mo. River. At least the Loess have at least one side not so steep usually. They were formed like sand dunes by the blowing wind, so the leeward side is a little less steep. The Driftless Area up in the intersection of Minn, Iowa, and Wisconsin were formed more by erosion and missing the last ice sheets that plowed much of the midwest flat. I bet you have spots Walleye that no one comes anywhere near.


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder

A baby from yesterday that we allowed to grow up. In fact all the mushrooms from yesterday were babies. 🤪🤣 Tomorrow we’ll see what 48hr’s time done to them.


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

Couple pics of me and the shroom magnets got into a few 27 total its on now baws looks to be the start of something good get off the porch and remember srhoomin aint for wussies


----------



## morel finder

Here‘s the little one I posted 2 days ago.


----------



## morel finder

It didn’t really grow much in 48hours but we also found these in the same area that did pop.


----------



## morelgod

Nice finds mfer things look like it could be a good year those are sweet you the dawg and rest of the posse good luck ill keep ya baws posted on my endeavors


----------



## dem

They clear cut a field last fall along the highway. For sh—ts and grins I walked into the field this morning and behold, first stump I picked 21. Have not found any more there or at my usual spots.


----------



## kb

dem said:


> They clear cut a field last fall along the highway. For sh—ts and grins I walked into the field this morning and behold, first stump I picked 21. Have not found any more there or at my usual spots.
> View attachment 37554
> View attachment 37555


good old elm.


----------



## morelgod

here you go shroomdawg and the posse. And kb mine on left morel magnets on the right i had 1 pound he had 2 they are here not thick but walk enough find enough good luck ill keep the thread alive see what happens tomorrow where i walked today aint for wussies lol


----------



## morelgod

morelmomma is getting some ready right now lol fresh out of the ground rinse cook


----------



## morelgod

mmm good baws


----------



## morelgod

Supper







supper tonight


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> View attachment 37813
> here you go shroomdawg and the posse. And kb mine on left morel magnets on the right i had 1 pound he had 2 they are here not thick but walk enough find enough good luck ill keep the thread alive see what happens tomorrow where i walked today aint for wussies lol


 I picked 23 on two trees on the city parkway today, urban schrooming. Those are some nice ones you guys got there. Not even many bugs yet. Did you get them on elm? I have picked everything so far this year on elm.


----------



## morelgod

first time seeing this in the woods thought i would share. And yes kb all elms there isnt any ash left


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

some of the ones we got into today the magnet found most of them me not so many the one growing thru the leaf the morelmagnet found. He definately is a magnet good luck baws


----------



## morelgod

Well the elm out back has spoken four little ones had to pick a few one still in the ground covered it up see if it makes it thru the freeze tonight


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

2 in the snow yesterday


----------



## morelgod

Only found 1 in the yard last year


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

morelgod said:


> View attachment 38114
> 2 in the snow yesterday


Great Pic!


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelgod said:


> View attachment 38113


Either someone else is picking your spot, or you cut those before taking the pic. I HATE finding stumps!


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> View attachment 37940
> some of the ones we got into today the magnet found most of them me not so many the one growing thru the leaf the morelmagnet found. He definately is a magnet good luck baws


Nice job. Beautiful morels. I have not left one on the ground yet this year due to rot or age. The cool and wet has let them grow. Lots of shades of gray and blonde in that bag The 80's on Monday are going to screw it up.


----------



## WalleyeBob

kb said:


> That is a unique area up there. I do believe the hills are even steeper and higher than the Loess Hills I hunt along the Mo. River. At least the Loess have at least one side not so steep usually. They were formed like sand dunes by the blowing wind, so the leeward side is a little less steep. The Driftless Area up in the intersection of Minn, Iowa, and Wisconsin were formed more by erosion and missing the last ice sheets that plowed much of the midwest flat. I bet you have spots Walleye that no one comes anywhere near.


Sorry for late reply. Tons of public ground. Used to train around Boone IA for couple weeks as the des Moines river valley is deep there. There's a lot more elms, an no one to be found. Eat your wheaties, hills are steep and tall.


----------



## newb87

Boy has it been a busy year, all work no play. Newb wasn't able to check in last year and didn't even get to kick up any dirt. Luckily I was able to dust off the ol-shroom stick this year but unfortunately probably just this one time. 

Tried to make the most of it considering, didn't come home with an empty sack but was hoping for a sack less empty. Managed to get right at 2lbs in the little time I had to stomp around.


----------



## shroomdawg

newb87 said:


> Ol Newby is back with some pics.....nice job baw.
> 
> I bet y'all thought the Covid-19 got me......not yet! Sorry bout the late check in but I've been really busy the past 2-3 weeks with my work so really haven't got out too much......but today the Shroom Posse got off their phat asses and headed north to them thar hills and it was somewhat worth the beating. Headed out of Joe Town bout 7:30 with Shroomdiggity, The Kirby and J Baw, Kirby's youngster. Little back ground on J Baw, he's never hit the hills, he's more at home with a bag of Cheetos and a Play Station but Kirby done told his son, "Baw, yur ass is off the couch and in the truck, let's hit it!"
> 
> We pull into our spot and see one vehicle, could be a shroom stomper, could be a turkey assassin...I don't care because where we's goin is a +30 minute walk of hell and your typical Shroom Yuppie ain't got enough T levels to make the journey. We start dragging our asses up the trail and within 5 minutes I see a sick little barker on the side of the trail, it's bone dry where we's walking but I'll be dang if Kirby doesn't put the Shroom Zoom to work and he spies two neared dried up shrooms right off the trail next to that barking elm....now I'm thinkin, maybe we's gonna hit that fricking MuthaLode today and we'll be famous, we'll be forever mentioned with the greats of Shroom Stomping lore.
> 
> Well, we keep grinding and climbing and we finally get back to our sacred shroom grounds. We start finding a few scatter shrooms, one here and there and the occasional 4-5 around a tree but it was turning into tussle trying to fill Kirby's shroom snob mesh bag...yeah, I'm still toting plastic bags leftover from picking apples and other produce....I can't afford mesh bags and $150 Cabela Muck boots, I'm Platte Co poor yall. Anyways we keep finding just enough shrooms to keep our dumbasses climbing up and down the hills looking for that fabled MuthaLode.......well, we never found the MuthaLode today, but that's ok because I like it tough, and if'n I was able to find that ultimate shroom pot of gold there's a chance I may just up and keel over and then this thread would be as dead as ShroomDawg.....or y'all could keep it going in memoriam. Ok enough BS! I got a new MacBook Pro so I'm gonna try to post pics......this should be good or it could be a fricking epic fail......here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy has it been a busy year, all work no play. Newb wasn't able to check in last year and didn't even get to kick up any dirt. Luckily I was able to dust off the ol-shroom stick this year but unfortunately probably just this one time.
> 
> Tried to make the most of it considering, didn't come home with an empty sack but was hoping for a sack less empty. Managed to get right at 2lbs in the little time I had to stomp around.
> View attachment 38316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38317
> View attachment 38318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38319


----------



## newb87

Not going to lie to ya shroomdawg, the covid was my second guess... Gettin eatin alive by a tribe of ticks was my first! You know newb came across somethin you only see out of'a horror movie... These dam ticks had to of been f'n like some rabbits jacked up on mountain dew you'd only cee sumware down in Arkansas! Newb got in2 sum thick stompin grounds and like lookin for ah shroom I did the quick spot check to discover newb was under attack! Not like the walmart yuppie you'd see tryin to find a** wipes in the middle of the pandemic... but like rick in the walkin dead fightin off sum flesh eat'rs! Already had a nightmare about this believe it or knot...

I cee ur still fillin sacks, definitely a worthy size haul if you ask newb. You and the posse are what keeps this thread alive. Even tho the mr's wouldn't agree its all about the angle shroomdawg. That ol crap-book u got, if the angle fails pull out that photo-shop feature and your covered! 

Good luck with Kirby and the J baw, with the posse he might still have some hope... My oldest shroom stomper just turned 11 and is already askin about gettin a mobile phone. Told him will talk when he can kill a bear with his bare hands! Would you believe he attacked me last week when I came home from work with just his bare hands! Raising that boy right if you ask me... 

Hopin for one more dirt kickin haydown but will see what happens. Hope you hit that mother load posse... I'll be checkin back to see if the J baw came through for the posse.



shroomdawg said:


> View attachment 38402
> 
> View attachment 38404
> View attachment 38408
> View attachment 38407
> 
> View attachment 38405


----------



## morelgod

Well baws its been a weird year to say the least good luck if any of you are still looking done here see ya all next year kb dawg and the posse remember shroomin aint for wussies lol


----------



## morelgod

Where you at dawg and the posse bout time to get off the porch maybe


----------



## morelgod

Well i guess im all alone to keep the shroomin aint for wussies alive cmon dawg and kb lets go get some getting close with the next four days of weather at least some little ones


----------



## redfred

morelgod said:


> Well i guess im all alone to keep the shroomin aint for wussies alive cmon dawg and kb lets go get some getting close with the next four days of weather at least some little ones


 I'm glad someone fires up this thread every year. If one has time I would suggest giving it a read from the begging..There's some knowledge in it and a fun read...


----------



## wade

redfred said:


> I'm glad someone fires up this thread every year. If one has time I would suggest giving it a read from the begging..There's some knowledge in it and a fun read...


That's what I'm talk'n bout🤠🦅


----------



## morelgod

Dawg how about that sacred plum tree whats it saying


----------



## morelgod

Im about ready to check a couple early spots here


----------



## guff76

redfred said:


> I'm glad someone fires up this thread every year. If one has time I would suggest giving it a read from the begging..There's some knowledge in it and a fun read...


I agree it has been some good reading, some good stories in here, so yea go back to the beginning


----------



## morelgod

Dawg you and shoomdiggety out there findind any yet


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> Well i guess im all alone to keep the shroomin aint for wussies alive cmon dawg and kb lets go get some getting close with the next four days of weather at least some little ones


 I just gathered and sorted all my shroomin gear this morning. Not to interested in the few and little around here so far, but it won't be long until we can stack some boxes locally. We could use that rain we might get this week just to soak those south slopes.. Looking forward to seeing the pics of the big hauls this year. Maybe I will get my son to show me how to put a pic on this puter. I can find morels but this techie stuff is not my bag. Spots that had mature ones on this date last year are going to be a little later. The elm trees are only on their 2nd year. Dang bugs have killed all the ash in most timbers around here so I will need to walk a little further Hope everyone has full sacks this year. Just remember to check the bottoms for holes so you don't have to Hansel and Gretel it.


----------



## morelgod

Good to hear from you kb always wise good information. from you tryin to keep the thread alive aint heard out of the dawg or any of his baws yet is he still around ?


----------



## morelgod

Me and morel magnet might venture a little wednesday


----------



## morelgod

Well baws waiting on the morel magnet to get off work to go check a early spot find the first ones there every year for about 45 years now i will let ya all know what happens later this evening gonna get off the porch and sniff around a little i think i can smell them lol


----------



## morelgod

Wells baws me and the magnet struck out dont think there are many to be had yet unless your down south in the state or oklahoma lol


----------



## kb

Went and checked the place I picked my first mature ones around here last year today. Nothing there yet. May apples were popping but not unfurled at all. This spot holds moisture so its not the dry. Soil Temps not there yet. Nothing a little more rain and time won't fix. Dang dead trees are hazard in this kind of wind. Rain is coming. I need it to hit a large area of the 4 states closest to me. Got places that have not seen real rain in a month. I am guessing Dawg is cooling his heels waiting to emerge from his burrow.as the morel season begins.


----------



## SlipperyElm

We have another freeze warning in the Northwest part of the state Wednesday night...followed by at least 5 days of chilly weather
Not good on an already slow starting season. I checked my usual spots and a whole bunch of new ones around perfect trees, not even any babies up. I did find one tree producing early though, which was exciting. This damn freeze might mess them up though. Seems like this happens almost every year. There are encouraging signs that we'll be in a very wet and warmer pattern after early next week, so I guess patience is the rule as frustrating as that is


----------



## kb

What is your 20 Slippery? In St.Joe? Have not seen any tinies yet. But not looking to hard. Mild freeze will not be a problem after that 86 degree day. Ground is warm. The cold chilly does try the patience but I will take it over hot and short. I was looking at old pictures going back 25 plus years and it seemed the best years were often the ones where I was wearing a jacket all day and it was cloudy. Hope that holds true. Last year I got 4 inches of snow on the 20th..But they had been going for 2 weeks.


----------



## kb

Nice picture of an elm. Always a joy to see one of those slipping some bark.


----------



## Fuzzycableguy

Headed to KC area this weekend hoping to find a few , hope I am not wasting trip was going to try hunting on way back to SW Ia after yesterdays weather it wound bring a few up.


----------



## SlipperyElm

kb said:


> What is your 20 Slippery? In St.Joe? Have not seen any tinies yet. But not looking to hard. Mild freeze will not be a problem after that 86 degree day. Ground is warm. The cold chilly does try the patience but I will take it over hot and short. I was looking at old pictures going back 25 plus years and it seemed the best years were often the ones where I was wearing a jacket all day and it was cloudy. Hope that holds true. Last year I got 4 inches of snow on the 20th..But they had been going for 2 weeks.


Yes I live in the Joe! The picture is from this year, a new tree that actually had morels around it already! Must have been at just the right elevation. Nothing better than hunting on elms. I found a nice motherload last year on one. I know what you mean about the heat being the real killer. I was more just hoping for an AVERAGE temp pattern. Last few years have had awful late April freezes. This year it looks like we'll go from cold to hot unfortunately. Outlook for last week of April is much above normal, which by then could be 80. As long as we can get some rain in the next couple weeks it should eventually be a nice flush. It just takes everything coming together perfectly to have a season longer than 2 weeks..I keep waiting for another 2017!


----------



## tick boy

The posse is going tomorrow morning. Hopefully the Dawg will have a story to share with everyone. After reading the latest post I am not expecting much.


----------



## morelgod

Nice to hear from ya'll tb.
'


----------



## morel finder

The Posse didn’t get skunked but it was some pretty tuff hunting. I think the Dawg is to embarrassed to get on here and and bark about his slim pickings. We’re going again today on the Mo. River bottoms around KC. Here’s yesterday’s pics!


----------



## morelgod

Well thats better than nothing mfer me and the magnet will probably be checking again soon good luck to ya baws


----------



## morelgod

Well the magnet got 33 today baws better lace up those shroom shoes its getting ready to be on yah hoo


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

Ok baws its time here in nw missouri the morel god couldnt take it anymore the morel magnet got me pumped up with his 33 he found yesterday so not to be out done i found 90 nice little yummy treats me and maw will be getting our first taste tomorrow. Good luck to all you in the coming days should get good lets keep the wussies thread alive cmon dawg posse and kb


----------



## morelgod

Might go back in a bit and check a little more lol got the fever now lol


----------



## morelgod

Well baws went back walked south instead of north only found 7 all in all 97 today good start good luck


----------



## morelgod

Ok baws the magnet is hot after em his finds from today


----------



## morelgod

Dusting off the old shroom boots right now gonna hit hard in tha mornin shrooms better beware the morel god and the morel magnet will be in tha woods 😀😀😀 kb its time have you heard from the dawg lately. ? Sure miss his post


----------



## kb

Nope. Heard nothing. You guys getting those on Sycamore? Leaves looked kind of Sycamory.


----------



## morelgod

Yea the ones i found sycamores in bottoms magnets came from hills yesterday


----------



## morelgod

Ok baws i only found 8 magnet managed about 3/4 or a pound shroomin definately aint for wussies and its tough on old guys lol just got some heavy quick rain should get better real soon


----------



## morelgod

Only found 5 this morning went back to the spot i found the 97 at and it was standing room only there but pulled 5 nobody found lol they were brand new. Rain last night may have done some good


----------



## r0ck3m333




----------



## newb87

NewB checking in. Got the 2 little shroom stompers on the trail today, took a little bit but they picked up on the scent. Didn't cover as much ground as we wanted but didn't do to bad.


----------



## kb

newb87 said:


> NewB checking in. Got the 2 little shroom stompers on the trail today, took a little bit but they picked up on the scent. Didn't cover as much ground as we wanted but didn't do to bad.


nice haul. those hills shrooms. Crap the ones I found I had to leave. they were fingernail size. You south of St. Joe?


----------



## morelgod

Me and the magnets finds this morning


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelgod, you got me salivating. I'm in NE Ohio, so our season is just starting up here. I've been out to look at some local woods just to see what conditions were like. I've found Chants and Chickens there but never a morel. We had a good soaking rain last night and this morning, the yard work is done (well, at least for a while), so I'm getting out of here! I'll go check some of my known spots to see what is what! FINALLY!


----------



## morelgod

Good luck searcher me and the magnet probably hit it hard up north aways around the missouri iowa border this weekend and check on things


----------



## morelgod

Went for a bit this morning and baws they are up me and a buddy did pretty good


----------



## emarler

Good work!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nothing but a few verpa today. Our woods aren't all that green yet. Will get back out Thursday hopefully.


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

Thought i would share this beauty of a pic


----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod




----------



## morelgod

The magnet got in to quite a few saturday better getem baws yoo hoo


----------



## morelgod

The last two bags were from today me and the magnet. My dawgs are barking covered some rough terrain today definately not for wussies lol


----------



## morelgod




----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Yea the ones i found sycamores in bottoms magnets came from hills yesterday


Some of y'all was wondering where's the Dawg? Some of y'all was thinking he's done, the old baw can't hack it anymore......and some of y'all didn't give a rats ass if I ever showed up again to hijack this thread.....uhh, yeah I'm back!

I told the Shroom Posse before the shroom season kicked off I wasn't making a post until I had something worth posting....., I told the baws I've done run my yapper too much, we gotta find them shrooms and let the "Shroomin Ain't For Wussies" faithful know the Shroom Posse is still in the game!

The Posse kicks off the season 2-3 weeks ago, with cool and dry weather and with just enough rain in our stomping grounds to get my shroom interest perked up....we're finally off the porch. Over a 7-10 day stretch we hit a couple of our early spots and do ok, probably find 10-15 lbs between the bottoms and our early timber spot and then the rain stops and it's cool and dry so we're scrambling trying to figure out where to go. We're all trying to decide if we're loading up and heading south towards south central MO or do we hold back and hope the weather pattern shifts to a warmer and wetter pattern in and around the Platte CO and NW MO shroom stomping grounds.....well our patience pays off and we finally get the rain and somewhat warmer weather.....and the hunt is on. We hit the hills and do ok, no shroom worthy hauls but plenty of shrooms to eat and to share with family and friends.....then we get into the kinda shroomin every diehard shroom hound dreams about.....that type of shroomin that wakes you up at night from a shroom dream with heart palpitations and heavy breathing......the Mutha Lode, or damn close to it.

Quick side bar. Some of you may wonder what is a shroom worthy haul/Mutha Lode? For the Posse it's at least a 15lbs day. I know some privileged shroomers with private land and secret honey holes get 30lbs regularly but for most shroomers just getting 5-10lbs in a hunt is a really good day so if you're one of those privileged shroomers who have access to private land and honey holes just know you're in the minority because most of us scrubs are working our asses off on mostly public lands competing against the city hacks and shroom yuppies for every morchella we stumble across........back to the shroom saga.

This past Saturday we head north towards the IA line with the "pickle", the old green flat bottom river boat with a 50 HP Merc and two tanks of gas. The place we're launching at had been flooded pretty heavy the past 2-3 years so we hadn't been up that way to hunt shrooms. So we're heading down through the bottoms to launch and I'm seeing heavy equipment up ahead rebuilding the road to the ramp that was washed out from the flooding. Well, this was beginning to look like a situation where we may have a "failure to launch" scenario, the Posse was having doubts of getting to the ramp. I told the baws, pull up to the road blade operator and let's see what the hell is going on....the Dawg hasta get to the ramp. So I ask the blade operator if the ramp is closed and he says no, I said can you get us in, he gets on his radio and tells the dozer operator the Posse needs to launch the Pickle........dude dropped the blade and and made it happen....we fall in behind and away we go. We get to the ramp and I'll be damned if there ain't two river rats already pulled in ahead of us......I guess I wasn't so special after all, one already had their boat launched and the other rat was fishing on the ramp with his pickup tailgate down facing the river....he told us he would move.....I sure appreciate ya for moving your truck so we can use the ramp.....river rat.

We head down river and pull in to the first spot and we find a few shrooms but I'm seeing too many shroom stomping footprints.......the Posse decides we're hunting behind some other serious shroomers and it ain't looking good. We head south a few miles and try another stretch of the river and our fortunes take a dramatic change for the better. As we make our way through the bottoms and the timber we start finding nice scattered shrooms with a few clusters. Kirby is troubled because he thinks we're leaving shrooms behind and tell Kirby to relax and breath, we're doing a little shroom prospecting. I tell Kirby we're moving a little fast but MF'er knows what he's doing so just keep pace with'm........ and then the ol Dawg takes a few steps toward a bank and I lock up.......thar it is baws! Shroom Slope! Shroom Holler! Shroom Orgasm! I tell the Posse, I think I'm looking at Shroom Valley........and hear they come and we get to picking shrooms, just like that dream you have of shrooms spilling down a bank in front of you, there they are. When it's all said and done we probably get 5lbs off that slope. Tick Boy, MF'er, Kirby and myself were feeling quite elated and blessed to be kicking these shroom asses.....Tick Boy says let's not get greedy, probably time to head outta here....I was hesitant to agree but we decided to high tail it out and get home......remember, this is Mother's Day weekend and we're planning on another run tomorrow so we had to get our asses home so the women don't get pissed and shut down our shroom hunt tomorrow. Total haul.....bout 15lbs.

We head back up to the same general area on Sunday and are doing ok and then MF'er finds a Ash tree pattern that is crazy as hell....if that Ash tree was at least a 6 inch diameter trunk there was a decent chance there was shrooms around that tree......to keep it short, we were on a pattern that ended up giving us around 17lbs. So all in all the 2022 season has been pretty decent, I ain't gonna complain. I'll post some pics when I figure out how to use this MacBook Pro .....


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morel finder




----------



## morelgod

Sweet great to know the covid or tick fever didnt get ya me and magnet are still at it i knew you would help keep the thread alive


----------



## shroomdawg

morelgod said:


> Sweet great to know the covid or tick fever didnt get ya me and magnet are still at it i knew you would help keep the thread alive


Looks like y’all had a good Shroom season too….as long as there’s a member of the Shroom Posse huntin the thread will live. I may have to turn it over to you young baws in a few more years….hell, them hills are killin me and a couple other old Dawgs in the posse…😂


----------



## morel finder

I think the Dawg and the Posse ended up with around 45 to 50 lbs for our season. Sure looks like everyone had a decent year around NW Mo. from all the post on Facebook and by word of mouth.

I have a short video of the Road Grader operator plowing us a path but for some reason I don’t see a video option on the attachment. The Ash trees are on fire with mushrooms in the hills along with the piss elms. I’ll be 61 this Oct and had Covid pretty bad last Summer and I felt it this year more than ever.

As the thread says… “ShroomIn aint for wussies” was surely true to the hunts we did this year. Feeling blessed we’re all healthy and still picking the best treats Mother Nature gives us every Spring.
The season is still going strong but my job says it over for me. Go get them boys!


----------



## morel finder




----------



## morelgod

Yea dont know how many more of those hills and hollars this ole boy has left either magnet has some good years left but its getting hard for me


----------



## shroomsearcher

I know the feeling. My knees hurt so bad after a hunt!


----------



## kb

Dumb ass old me dropped of this site for FB. Big mistake I see now. That ash tip would have put me back in the hills. A couple days of 90's sent me whining back to my AC. I had a good year on small streams and the Big Muddy but avoided the river bluffs after sweating my A off. Funny how ash do that some years. Those patterns fill boxes when you find them. I don't hunt with any posse so it helps to see what yall are doing. Most FB folks just stumble into them it seems. Takes the pros to find patterns. I hear all of you on the aches. Food for thought, my dad hunted good well up into his 70's. Still kicking at 92. Still hit a road elm. I saw the same as you on the piss elm this year. And good elm scored. Maples in my secret spot near the border kicked them out for 2 weekends. A beaver cut on the Mizzou the boaters missed gave me 5 beautiful lbs one afternoon. Not my best year cause my Kansas spots were dry and sucked. Did OK in Iowa but nothing special. N. Mo was a rock.though.


----------



## kb

On a side note I noticed the half bushel apple bag you dudes were haulin with. I been using those same ones for a few years now. Handy mothers. Fill a couple halfway and you are having some fun. Grandpa always said we were going to pick a bushel when we would see some big old elm back in the 70's. Young uns probably think a bushel is some new tic tocky streaming site. Great pics and a great story. You guys sound like a hoot to shroom with. The hunt and the stories that go with them live on. Only 6 months to go till we do it again.


----------

